# [RKS] Kosovo | road infrastructure



## GreenAlbanian

Kosovo Government is actually building three "highways" (four lane road whatever that can be called) one toward the airport and then Montenegro border or at least Peja in the west near the border then the one towards Ferizaj and border with Macedonia (towards Skopje) and one toward Mitrovica in the north. 
The roads are there but they are widening them into four lane roads as u might see in the pictures above.

The "proper" highway (autobahn style) will start being constructed this year and that will connect Prishtina with second largest Prizren and then further to Durres in Albania! 

This means, being that we are so small, apsolutely full connection of Prishtina with all major cities and directions in Kosovo and the region. Hope they keep the promise to finish them by 2010!


----------



## GreenAlbanian

PLH said:


> This sign might be quite confusing...


As someone wrote before these two on the far right are frontage roads or access roads for the businesses and stuff...the sign there shows the place where you can access that road and there is the third turning lane to go into the access road so it doesn't slow the traffic down!!!


----------



## DJZG

GreenAlbanian said:


> This means, being that we are so small, apsolutely full connection of Prishtina with all major cities and directions in Kosovo and the region. Hope they keep the promise to finish them by 2010!


wow... an optimistic stance... 
i reallly hope it will come true... 

Kosovo was left undeveloped in past countries and it's about time something happen down there... 

i wonder if we can name some corridor passing through Kosovo... something like a branch of corridor 10 or maybe 8...


----------



## GreenAlbanian

Well, at some point Kosovo will be connected to Nis in Serbia and that corridor 10 (right?) but that will happen much later if existing policial trends continue. Then through Macedonia and Albania we will be connected to corridor 8, adriatik-jon connection and whatever else is around.


----------



## Plisat

To be honest the new Minister for Transport is doing a good job. He is young and he is keeping the promises. I have read once in newspaper that he goes visit working sites and stays with workers until late hours. Since construction is going on 24 hours a day, all constructed by Kosovo companies. So im quite optimistic that they can keep the promise. As well part of construction of roads was supported by donor conference of EU and USA on July for Kosova. 
In next one or two month will be open the bid for building the Merdare-Morina highway, if I'm not wrong will cost about 600 milion euros...


----------



## Plisat

GreenAlbanian said:


> As someone wrote before these two on the far right are frontage roads or access roads for the businesses and stuff...the sign there shows the place where you can access that road and there is the third turning lane to go into the access road so it doesn't slow the traffic down!!!


This area here is Industrial Zone. So the trucks,havy machinery and emergency vehicles not to enter into main road, that is why the extra lanes were added.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are these roads EU funded? According to Wikipedia, the economy is very poor with an unemployment of like 40%. That doesn't bring in a lot of tax money... Well, maybe they can create jobs with the construction of roads.


----------



## radi6404

I guess the government uses the aviable money as efficient as possible to get the infrastructure fast not like Bulgaria which don´t work efficient at all. I don´t understand that, but I would laugh if Kosov would have the first motorway from one border to another before Bulgaria.


----------



## Buddy Holly

The government in the past has been very inefficient in spending its money. Namely, several ministries in charge of capital investment have been very slow in developing projects and implementing them in real life. One of them was the Ministry of Transports and Telecommunications which is in charge of all regional roads and bridges. Because of this, the government has accrued significant cash reserves which it is now spending. Some funding is provided by the EU via the pre-accession instrument, but most of it is not for roads or motorways; it's more geared towards agriculture and technical support. In other words, the governments in the past have had limited resources, but they haven't been able to spend even those limited resources. The current government is more inclined to spend these monies and that has so far translated to a lot more roads built and reconstructed than in the last 4 years of the previous government.


----------



## Plisat

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these roads EU funded? According to Wikipedia, the economy is very poor with an unemployment of like 40%. That doesn't bring in a lot of tax money... Well, maybe they can create jobs with the construction of roads.


Well Kosovo budget has increesed year after year. Only last year was increesment of about 300 million euros. The gathering of taxes has been increesed for 45% on first six month of this year. There are no significant statistics about unemployment. There are just statistics without any real research...Private sector is quite strong there, and doing well. In difference for other contries in region, the private sector is run mostly by Kosovars...
Dont forget that Kosovo got indipendence before 7 months, so the country was run by UN. Now is run by Kosovars with assistance of EU, and many changes has to be seen...

Privatization proces has been sucssefull and is still in process. So I think with near future will be a diffrent picture about Kosovo in total...

Before few month I read on Express newspaper that Kosovo is suspected to have more than 10 000 millioners. So for contry of 2 million inhabitants is quite a big number....so mention again even for this was not done a real reasearch, same with uneployment....


----------



## Bail Me Out

*Link to Durres*

Is the Durres road project from Prizren really moving? What is the name of the project? Who is funding this vital strategic axis?


----------



## Buddy Holly

Bail Me Out said:


> Is the Durres road project from Prizren really moving? What is the name of the project? Who is funding this vital strategic axis?


The Ministry of Transport has announced an invitation to bid; several large companies have bid so far. I think the offers will be disclosed in the upcoming month or two. I don't think any actual big-time work is going to happen this year, but I am of the opinion that it will soon happen, perhaps early next year.

I'm not sure who is going to finance it, but it seem likely that the government is going to have to do it.


----------



## Sumadinac

radi6404 said:


> quite amazing, never thought Kosovo roads look like that. REally amazing. As you are a small counry you might overtake Bulgaria. Unbelievable.
> 
> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c86/liburni/PHOT0274.jpg?t=1222177278
> 
> shiny crashbarriers



it is not that difficult to build a 5km highway... i would like to see other sections... on the pictures there is always the same part of it ???... :bash:

... anyway i didnt know that regional topics are allowed ???


----------



## GreenAlbanian

Sumadinac said:


> it is not that difficult to build a 5km highway... i would like to see other sections... on the pictures there is always the same part of it ???... :bash:
> 
> ... anyway i didnt know that regional topics are allowed ???




well it is 7 km on the Prishtine - Fushe Kosove section (they are right now working on another 20 km to the airport) and another 12 km on Prishtine - Ferizaj direction...


and no, regional topics are not allowed, countries only, as you can see for yourself!!!


----------



## Plisat

Sumadinac said:


> it is not that difficult to build a 5km highway... i would like to see other sections... on the pictures there is always the same part of it ???... :bash:
> 
> ... anyway i didnt know that regional topics are allowed ???


Well there are 2 main roads under construction, Pristina-Skopje and Pristina-Peja to Montenegro border. Next year will start Merdare-Morina (Serbian to Albanian border).....

Well Serbian rule until 1999 didnt do nothing, even destroyed what it was.Same with UN....So is up to us to rebuild them. 
In the end is not Serbian foult....u never expect neighbor to build your own house.


----------



## Shqiptario

Happy to see Republic of kosova developed..as the new country has born ,it will have new and modern infrastructure.Most of today republic of kosova roads are in very good conditions,since the last time i was there.In such a short time after the war, Republic of Kosova is growing faster.Paci fat ne te ardhmen vellezer.


----------



## Plisat

Ministria e Transportit
dhe Post – Telekomunikacionit
konsideron se autostrada,
apo rruga numër 7, është një komponent
kryesor i rrjetit regjional të transportit
të Evropës Juglindore që lidh korridorin
rrugor panevropian 10 në Serbi,
me portin e Durrësit në bregdetin shqiptar.
Kjo rrugë do të futet në
hartën e rrugëve të Evropës
Juglindore. Është caktuar
edhe pika zero që i bie
në Vërmicë, atje edhe ku
lidhen rrugët e autostradës
Durrës - Morin me
këtë Morin – Merdar. Autostrada
do të kalojë rrëzë
Prizrenit për të vazhduar
deri në Lipjan. Nga ky
vend do të niset drejt
Fushë-Kosovës për të përfunduar
në Merdar.
E tërë rruga është e gjatë
rreth 118 kilometra dhe i
gjithë projekti do të kushtojë
rreth 675 milionë euro,
duke përfshirë këtu edhe
shpronësimet. 


*The newest information published on local press is that the construction of Morina(Albanian border) to Merdare (Serbian border) highway will start spring next year. The highway will be 118km long and will cost 675 million euros. Will have two main lines, truck line and emergency line.*


----------



## Buddy Holly

Prishtina - Skopje Highway, better known by its European E-65 designation.


----------



## Shqiptario

Not too much sure for the location..but is near Prizren


















Road to Prevalle


----------



## Shqiptario

This is the road to Rugova canyon, Peje, Kosove.....and Dangerous


----------



## Vrachar

snupix said:


> Israel doesn't have this policy. And that's very, very childish. Some countries are really acting like small children.


There's no childish acting in policy of one country but just acting by the law. Entering to Serbia with passport or stamp of Kosovo is direct breaking of the laws and the Constitution of Serbia. When you travel to one country you should respect the laws which are valid there. If you don't agree with that don't go to that country, as simple as that.

And about Israel, they have that policy too. I planned trip to Israel for this autumn and asked a friend of mine from Tel Aviv will I have some troubles with Tunisian and U.A.E. stamps in my passport. She said "don't even try to apply for Israeli visa, better take new passport".


----------



## RS.ban

snupix said:


> Israel doesn't have this policy. And that's very, very childish. Some countries are really acting like small children.


off course it has


----------



## snupix

Like a tourist visiting Priština cares whether it's in Kosovo or Serbia... better yet, what would a tourist be supposed to do, like he can choose who will stamp him the passport. You should let the visitors out of the mess.

I guess your friend was wrong with Israel, especially with the problem with the Tunisian stamp, afaik you can enter Israel from Jordan, even with a Syrian stamp. Vice-versa (to Syria) doesn't work.

But now we're completely offtopic, so let's not discuss this here...


----------



## Vrachar

^^
He can ask Kosovo custom officer not to stamp his passport because he's planning to visit Serbia after and the officer will not stamp his passport at all. That's how my friend from Macedonia do every time.

Since you already visited Kosovo and when you decide one day to come to Belgrade to be my guest, don't worry. No one will kill you at the border station of Serbia because you have Kosovo stamp. It will be just cancelled by over-stamping with Serbian custom stamp. 

And again about Israel. Jordan and Egypt are only Arabic countries which stamp is recognised by Israel. You can enter without problems. But with Syrian stamp I doubt ...

And yes, you're right let's back to topic.


----------



## 7t

I'm surprised to hear this. I thought Israel would be more lenient than its arab neighbours in terms of who it lets in and out of the country. I guess when I plan a trip to Israel I will use my albanian passport and if i go to Egypt or Dubai I'd have to use the american one. It still makes no logical sense though.


----------



## Timon91

Justme78783 said:


> P.S RADI YOU ARE ANNOYING ...


:rofl: 
And you are right. No time for politics, it's time for some good pics :lol:


----------



## Verso

7t said:


> I'm surprised to hear this. I thought Israel would be more lenient than its arab neighbours in terms of who it lets in and out of the country. I guess when I plan a trip to Israel I will use my albanian passport and if i go to Egypt or Dubai I'd have to use the american one. It still makes no logical sense though.


Egypt and UAE aren't problematic.



Vrachar said:


> Since you already visited Kosovo and when you decide one day to come to Belgrade to be my guest, don't worry. No one will kill you at the border station of Serbia because you have Kosovo stamp. It will be just cancelled by over-stamping with Serbian custom stamp.
> 
> And again about Israel. Jordan and Egypt are only Arabic countries which stamp is recognised by Israel. You can enter without problems. But with Syrian stamp I doubt ...


Last thing I read is you can't enter Serbia (the one excluding Kosovo ) with Kosovan stamp in your passport. If sth's changed since then, idk. And with Israel it only goes one-way. You can't visit e.g. Syria, if you've been to Israel, but you can visit Israel, if you've been to Syria. Also, you can even enter UAE and Tunisia with Israeli stamp, the countries you mentioned.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israeli_passport


----------



## Buddy Holly

Verso said:


> Last thing I read is you can't enter Serbia (the one excluding Kosovo ) with Kosovan stamp in your passport. If sth's changed since then, idk.[/url]


Kosovans can't enter Serbia without a Serbian passport, foreigners can, but their Kosovan stamp will be "cancelled" by stamping something on top of it. Ridiculous, I know. Even more ridiculous is for Serbia to require a _passport_ from the very same people they keep claiming as _their citizens_ in front of anyone who's willing to listen to them.


----------



## Vrachar

^^
You can enter with Serbian ID, also. And requiring the documents of Kosovars are not ridiculous, it's quite logical actually, because Serbian police don't control border with Albania and that's why control must be performed in other place. The documents are requested of all not just Albanians.

P.S.
Shouldn't we already agree to back to topic?


----------



## Verso

Buddy Holly said:


> Kosovans can't enter Serbia without a Serbian passport, *foreigners can*, but their Kosovan stamp will be "cancelled" by stamping something on top of it.





> Serbia *refuses entry* to people with entry and exit stamps of Kosovo customs authority or Kosovar visas in their passports. These stamps and visas are canceled with Serbian stamp *before the traveler is issued with denied access notice*.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosovan_passport#Kosovar_stamps_vs._Serbia
http://blic.rs/politika.php?id=55345


----------



## Buddy Holly

Vrachar said:


> ^^
> You can enter with Serbian ID, also.


...which you can only get in Serbia. :bash: Not that I would need it or ever want it, but the reality is that they (Serbia) try to make it as hard as possible for Kosovans to travel. They probably make people sign "loyalty to the state" oaths before giving them documents. :bash:



> And requiring the documents of Kosovars are not ridiculous, it's quite logical actually, because Serbian police don't control border with Albania and that's why control must be performed in other place.


:lol: They should be so happy that NATO is in charge of border control, together with the Kosovan police. Knowing, from experience, how "good" Serbian police are at anything (except bribes), I'd personally never want them to control anything in my vicinity. Good riddance, I'd say. 


Verso, thanks for that info.


----------



## Vrachar

Buddy Holly said:


> ...which you can only get in Serbia. :bash: Not that I would need it or ever want it, but the reality is that they (Serbia) try to make it as hard as possible for Kosovans to travel. They probably make people sign "loyalty to the state" oaths before giving them documents. :bash:


If you don't want/need it why then you complaining? hno: Kosovars don't have any difficulties to get Serbian documents, actually they get it even without signing any evidence of loyality to the state. And by number of Serbian passport issued to Kosovo Albanians you don't have to worry about their loyality to the state!


----------



## Verso

^^ I've read that for some odd reason only residents of Pristina can get them in Kosovo, others have to go to Serbia proper, but that's of course impossible until they have them. :nuts:


----------



## Treasure

Dont worry about access to serbia, ill just stick 10 euros in zemos pocket and im through


----------



## Vrachar

^^
:lol: :lol: kay: Well, that's universal passport over all Balkans.


----------



## CrazySerb

Okey, enough already
Its been two pages since we last saw a bit of news or at least a picturehno:


----------



## Shqiptario

where is this road in kosova?


----------



## AL-KS

Shqiptario said:


> where is this road in kosova?


i think it´s towards the border with montenegro


----------



## Treasure

Kosovo-Montenegro border http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-u7KCy5u_s


----------



## Treasure

Some pictures


----------



## Kosovar

for example i have pic on my comp and then what???


----------



## Kosovar

on tags space what to writte ???? skyscrapercity or what????


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar

finaly one foto of Kosovo roads on village


----------



## GreenAlbanian

Kosovar, only one of ur photos is showing...

I would suggest u try www.photobucket.com since it will resize them automatically and then just copy the IMG address and post it here, of course u need to create an account and upload ur photos there first!

Let me know is u need more help in that if u run into problems in doing it!


----------



## Shqiptario

Gjakova-Prishtina


----------



## Kosovar

New Pic of expressway Prishtina-Skopje


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar

New expressway Prishtina-Skopje


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar




----------



## GreenAlbanian

Thank u Kosovar for these great pics!


----------



## Kosovar

all these pic made on evening next time i will post new pic on a day hope u will enjoy


----------



## Kosovar

Republic of Kosovo its working day by day soon i will post a expressway wich connect Prishtina-Fushe Kosove-Airport wich is underconstruction


----------



## AL-KS

Great!! Looks a bit like in Germany


----------



## Kosovar

new expressway Prishtine-Shkup


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar

this is few pic of expressway Prishtine-Skopje it will continue in next year in 2009 till Hani i Elezit as i have information one french companie take license to make it, next time i will post this road on during day and other


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Verso

Fat ovals.


----------



## Buddy Holly

A bit too small for my taste, but cool photos. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## enschede-er

Kosovar said:


> this is few pic of expressway Prishtine-Skopje it will continue in next year in 2009 till Elez Han as i have information one french companie take license to make it, next time i will post this road on during day and other


is the road from Prishtina - Skopje all 2x2 lanes or.....


----------



## Kosovar

it's the road from Prishtina till Lypjan which these segment it's about 17km 2x2 and other segment will start from next year till skopje which have more about 70km and one french company its winer too make it


----------



## enschede-er

Ok...... i have heard they already have start to build a motorway in kosovo (near Prishtine) my father was there last he says that whole Kosovo is working on there infrastructure such as , roads , buildings, etc.


----------



## Buddy Holly

enschede-er said:


> Ok...... i have heard they already have start to build a motorway in kosovo (near Prishtine) my father was there last he says that whole Kosovo is working on there infrastructure such as , roads , buildings, etc.


Three expressways are being built right now. They are not full motorways, although they are at least 2x2 lanes. A motorway will be built, starting next year, from Prishtina to Prizren and then Vermice to connect with the Durres-Kukes motorway in Albania. 

All of these highways/motorway connect Prishtina with other cities, so that's what he probably saw.


----------



## enschede-er

Its good if its is 2x2 lanes , it's like a motorway only no emergency lanes and a bitt wider roads , but its good for Kosovo.


----------



## Buddy Holly

enschede-er said:


> Its good if its is 2x2 lanes , it's like a motorway only no emergency lanes and a bitt wider roads , but its good for Kosovo.


Yes, certainly better than 1x1. This will substantially offload the current heavy traffic and make it easier to transport goods across Kosovo and beyond.


----------



## Verso

Buddy Holly said:


> Yes, certainly better than 1x1.


1×1=1 Certainly better. :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Would get narrow


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## enschede-er

everything is shiny :colgate:


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## Timon91

enschede-er said:


> everything is shiny :colgate:


And A-profile


----------



## Buddy Holly

Verso said:


> 1×1=1 Certainly better. :lol:


I meant to say 2 lanes total, 1 each way


----------



## Kosovar




----------



## superalbanian

x-type said:


> no, they are still much more similar to serbian or macedonian (aka ex-yugoslav). albanian are identical with italian, and those kosovian are not similar to them at all (except maybe colour scheme)


I have been to both Serbia and FYROM and they do NOT look like their signs. Kosovo has conducted its own new road signs and all signs are usually blue with a white background where as Serbian and FYROM usually have yellow backgrounds and typical 1970's style signs. Kosovo's have all been replaced. As for Albania, I am not sure because I have never been to Albania but I am pretty sure they use Italian model road signs.


PS: Kosovo will start to build the Durres Prishtina highway this spring!


----------



## Palance

How were the old signs in Kosovo anyway? Also bilingual, like now? (and if so: latin or cyrillic Serbian). Unfirtunately i have never been to Kosovo (together with Serbia the only part of the former YU where I have never been), so I really have no idea


----------



## superalbanian

They were all similar to all former yugo republics as you would expect but Kosovo was the least invested region so we never enjoyed any autobahns or even expressways... After the war... Everything changed and the Kosovo government started investing and now we already have a few expressways and are now building 2 or 3 autobahns I think. All road signs were changed after the war. As for cyrilic, I think they were latin Serbian and today the road signs are still bilingual as Serbian is the second official language in Kosovo.


----------



## x-type

superalbanian said:


> I have been to both Serbia and FYROM and they do NOT look like their signs. Kosovo has conducted its own new road signs and all signs are usually blue with a white background where as Serbian and FYROM usually have yellow backgrounds and typical 1970's style signs. Kosovo's have all been replaced. As for Albania, I am not sure because I have never been to Albania but I am pretty sure they use Italian model road signs.
> 
> 
> PS: Kosovo will start to build the Durres Prishtina highway this spring!


and where have i said they were the same?


----------



## superalbanian

I just quoted you above claiming that they were more similar to FYROM and Serbia which ofcourse is untrue. No hard feelings. Having actually been to Croatia myself a few times, I would say the kosovo road signs are very similar to that of Croatia's.


----------



## Ban.BL

so show us some pictures so we can determine how do they look like and are they more similar to Albanian or YU signs.


----------



## Ban.BL

superalbanian said:


> I just quoted you above claiming that they were more similar to FYROM and Serbia which ofcourse is untrue. No hard feelings. Having actually been to Croatia myself a few times, I would say the kosovo road signs are very similar to that of Croatia's.


I don´t understand you?! 
Signs in Croatia are generally the same as in all other exYU republics, so if they are similar to the one from Kosovo... you get the picture.


----------



## snupix

I've got the impression that some new signs look similar to German ones. But there's no rule, because there's a big mess of all the signage, even with new signs.


----------



## snupix

snupix said:


> I've got the impression that some new signs look similar to German ones. But there's no rule, because there's a big mess of all the signage, even with new signs.


Balkan scheme, Balkan (+Swiss and Belgian) font:











Unknown:










A mess of several fonts on one sign:











This one looks German to me:


----------



## superalbanian

Now we are changing words here, we were talking about current Serbia and FYROM, not Yugoslavia... Don't worry, I know, every speed limit sign in Serbia to begin with has a yellow background. Most roads in Serbia and Montenegro and FYROM all have yellow side horizontal lines painted on the roads.


----------



## superalbanian

here are some examples! This is Serbian and ex Yugo road signs...





























You have to be pretty mad to state Kosovo signs look similar to that of Serbia!

Now you believe me?


----------



## Buddy Holly

Some of the new signage:


----------



## Ban.BL

those are not signs from Serbia, but from Republika Srpska and the last one i guess from Istanbul.
And you must be crazy to state that signs in Kosovo are like Croatian and not like Serbian and generally Croatian and Serbian are the same. 
You have the same color scheme:
green=motorway
blue=expressway
yellow=all other roads
And it is like that in all exYU. 

example motorway:
*Slovenia *



















*Croatia










BiH










Serbia
two scripts



















Macedonia








*

You can see these colors... so signs have the same logic and the same scheme.


----------



## Ban.BL

Buddy Holly said:


> Some of the new signage:


as you can see these signs are telling as that there are no rules apparently, all different fonts and mistakes like Pe*č* it is not Pe*ć* and if it is Serbian than it is not Skopje, but Skop*l*je. I don´t know is it impossible to find in Internet if nothing else correct way to write those towns. 
Ant that foto from Pristina it is expresway so blue fits there.


----------



## Ban.BL

superalbanian said:


> Now we are changing words here, we were talking about current Serbia and FYROM, not Yugoslavia... Don't worry, I know, *every speed limit sign* in Serbia to begin with has a yellow background. Most roads in Serbia and Montenegro and FYROM *all have yellow side horizontal lines *painted on the roads.






























So here you can see white lines and white backgrounds. Yellow was the standard in YU and now it has been changed everywhere.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe the only European countries with yellow markings are Greece (sometimes), Macedonia and Finland.


----------



## Ban.BL

Macedonia is not yellow anymore, all new markings are white. As you can see here

http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q213/realek/Picture005_resize-2.jpg


----------



## Schweden

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe the only European countries with yellow markings are Greece (sometimes), Macedonia and Finland.


I believe some roads in Norway have yellow markings.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Schweden said:


> I believe some roads in Norway have yellow markings.


All roads in Norway except motorways (that is, 99% of all roads) use yellow to separate traffic in opposite directions. Smaller roads that don't technically have two separate lanes don't use a divider and have broken white lines at the edges.


----------



## 7t

superalbanian said:


> PS: Kosovo will start to build the Durres Prishtina highway this spring!


What?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

7t said:


> What?


Kosovo will start to build the Durres Prishtina highway this spring


----------



## Palance

Nut now I still don't know whether the roadsigns in Kosovo in the Yugoslav periode were bilangual or not 

I cannot remember ANY bilangual sign in ex-YU at all, even not in western Istria/Slovenia, but perhaps I am wrong)


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> as you can see these signs are telling as that there are no rules apparently, all different fonts and mistakes like Pe*č* it is not Pe*ć* and if it is Serbian than it is not Skopje, but Skop*l*je. I don´t know is it impossible to find in Internet if nothing else correct way to write those towns.
> Ant that foto from Pristina it is expresway so blue fits there.


Where do you see different fonts? It's all one font, except the one in the expressway is a little thicker (bold).


----------



## Buddy Holly

ChrisZwolle said:


> Kosovo will start to build the Durres Prishtina highway this spring


He meant to say its part of the highway, the Prishtina - Vermica highway. Vermica is a little village, border crossing and river in the border with Albania.


----------



## x-type

superalbanian said:


> I just quoted you above claiming that they were more similar to FYROM and Serbia which ofcourse is untrue. No hard feelings. Having actually been to Croatia myself a few times, I would say the kosovo road signs are very similar to that of Croatia's.


and, as BL said, HR, SLO, SRB and MK signs are similar. CH (direction) signs are also similar. i was assuming that Kosovo signs are more similar to those than to for instance E, A, I, F, even D


----------



## Ban.BL

Buddy Holly said:


> Where do you see different fonts? It's all one font, *except *the one in the expressway is a little thicker (bold).


there u go


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is the German DIN1451 font, except the right white part.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> there u go


That's not a different _font_, it's a different _style_ of the same font. It's bold, as opposed to regular.


----------



## Verso

Palance said:


> I cannot remember ANY bilangual sign in ex-YU at all, even not in western Istria/Slovenia, but perhaps I am wrong)


Since always in Slovenia, but only partly in Croatia. They started adding them only recently.


----------



## Ban.BL

Buddy Holly said:


> That's not a different _font_, it's a different _style_ of the same font. It's bold, as opposed to regular.


come on no one is blind...


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> come on no one is blind...


OK then, if you say so.


----------



## Verso

Almost a tragedy of a Slovenian bus by the Montenegrin border:




























:runaway:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Was it inside Kosovo, going towards the Montenegrin border? That border area is very challenging during winter... glad everyone's alive and well though!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe they consider northern Montenegro one of the most dangerous parts of Europe to drive in during the winter...


----------



## snupix

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe they consider northern Montenegro one of the most dangerous parts of Europe to drive in during the winter...


Maybe the maintenance during winter is poor, but the roads themselves are good over there!


----------



## Verso

Buddy Holly said:


> Was it inside Kosovo, going towards the Montenegrin border?


In Kosovo, yes, but coming _from_ Montenegro/Slovenia, going back home to Kosovo from temporary work in Slovenia. I don't think anyone had Slovenian citizenship.


----------



## Treasure

It is a very big drop down if its the same spot i am thinking about, luckily they survived.


----------



## Buddy Holly

This is a driving video of a new widened road that opened up last year in Prizren, Kosovo's second or third largest town (depending on local quarrels about it). This is the eastern entrance, the western entrance has been 2x2 for a while, with some sections 2x3.


----------



## Verso

^ Nice road and... music. :cheer:


----------



## Timon91

Left lane hogger


----------



## Buddy Holly

Yeah, the music is awful 


This is a rebuilt road in the Rugova Gorge, in the western city of Peja.


----------



## Radish2

It´s typical Balkan folk music style, it represends the poorness of the region.


----------



## Schweden

Radish2 said:


> It´s typical Balkan folk music style, it represends the poorness of the region.


:nuts:


----------



## Radish2

what?


----------



## Ban.BL

what poverty has to do with music?


----------



## Radish2

Buddy Holly said:


> This is a driving video of a new widened road that opened up last year in Prizren, Kosovo's second or third largest town (depending on local quarrels about it). This is the eastern entrance, the western entrance has been 2x2 for a while, with some sections 2x3.


what model of Toyota is it? Looks expensive and great.


----------



## panda80

Ban.BL said:


> what poverty has to do with music?


it somehow has to do, mostly with intelectual poverty because there are certain types of music that talks only about sex, money, and drinking.this kind of music instigate people to disrespect the ones with larger views, and also instigate to criminality of any kind.in romania this kind of music is called 'manele'.


----------



## Buddy Holly

...or it could be just a guy with bad taste. No reason to go all intellectual on it.


----------



## Plisat

Radish2 said:


> It´s typical Balkan folk music style, it represends the poorness of the region.


You think in Kosovo is more popular than in Serbia. In Serbia mostly is listen "Narodna Muzika", and it is top hit. dont make self-comments to insult someone else....


----------



## Radish2

Plisat said:


> You think in Kosovo is more popular than in Serbia. In Serbia mostly is listen "Narodna Muzika", and it is top hit. dont make self-comments to insult someone else....


I am Bulgarian, and I don´t listen to such music at all, I listen electronic music, Goa Trance and Psychedelic ambient. So I don´t understand what´s your problem and what you try to say.So if in Serbia "Narodna Muzika" are Tophits, what are in Kosovo Tophits, do you want to tell me in Kosovo most radiochannels play Pop and Rock charts? Would be good but somehow I can´t believe that.


----------



## Ban.BL

Plisat said:


> You think in Kosovo is more popular than in Serbia. In Serbia mostly is listen "Narodna Muzika", and it is top hit. dont make self-comments to insult someone else....


You people are really poisoned with hate. Why do you mix Serbia in this?


----------



## Majestic

Not another Balkan bullshit argument hno:

Topic: Kosovo roads and future motorways.


----------



## Radish2

It´s no Balkan bullshit argument, I just want to know what Plisat means, because I hardly can understand what he tries to say.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Radish2 said:


> It´s no Balkan bullshit argument, I just want to know what Plisat means, because I hardly can understand what he tries to say.


He meant to say that almost the same kind of music is listend to in Serbia and Bulgaria and so on so if they represent i am now quotiong you the (poorness of the region) than your country is in the same position i am pretty sure he thought it was a bad comment you made to insult Albanians and you should try and look to your own country first before making comments on other ones


----------



## Albaniaaan

*Prishtine - Lipjan*


----------



## Shqiptario

Nice road!


----------



## Ban.BL

Albaniaaan said:


> He meant to say that almost the same kind of music is listend to in Serbia and Bulgaria and so on so if they represent i am now quotiong you the (poorness of the region) than your country is in the same position i am pretty sure he thought it was a bad comment you made to insult Albanians and you should try and look to your own country first before making comments on other ones


No he said for Serbia and not Bulgaria. And why...


----------



## Radish2

Albaniaaan said:


> He meant to say that almost the same kind of music is listend to in Serbia and Bulgaria and so on so if they represent i am now quotiong you the (poorness of the region) than your country is in the same position i am pretty sure he thought it was a bad comment you made to insult Albanians and you should try and look to your own country first before making comments on other ones


I understand, ofcourse Bulgaria and Serbia are at the same positions and as a fact the music represents the poorness of the country, if you listen to the texts etc, it does also represent the love of the people to their countries, the overeggaerated patriotysm, that´s why I mostly skip listening such music.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Ban.BL said:


> No he said for Serbia and not Bulgaria. And why...


Well i am not him so go and ask him


----------



## Buddy Holly

Guys, guy. The topic is roads and future motorways. It's not kitsch music which is present everywhere.


----------



## Ban.BL

Albaniaaan said:


> Well i am not him so go and ask him


why do you than talk in his name.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Ban.BL said:


> why do you than talk in his name.



Oh its this weird thing called (common sense)


----------



## Plisat

Radish2 said:


> It´s no Balkan bullshit argument, I just want to know what Plisat means, because I hardly can understand what he tries to say.


First I do apologie for comment. I thought ur Serbian, since such comments are usally coming from them. 

There is no difference, in Kosovo is lisen same music as all over. Pristina brings best world DJ's...see my favorite club. www.sprayclub.com

otherwise I grow up in time of Grunge from Siatlle, so this is most what i like....there are others, but grunge stayed on me since my hight school days.


----------



## Plisat

Read about Spray Club....there are few same in Pristina

Our aim and goal is to bring the clubbing culture in constant appreciated musical directions. 

Spray has established itself as an international brand in the music’s cultural horizons, in the past 5 years some of the industries leading producers and dj’s have had the chance to perform at Spray club

Between the combinations of consistency and passion as the main ingredients, the club has managed to go through the necessary steps in to becoming one of the leading clubs in the region.

With its amazing sound system and by far some of the best dj’s in the world, Spray is best known for house music but it has incorporated other musical styles such as R’n‘B , Rock and Jazz as well.

The venue has a capacity of approximately 1,500 pp or 1,000 square meters. The building has a unique architectural shape. Indoor, with minimalistic exterior design, and a modern entertaining look, and outdoor with the shape that reminds you of a castle.

On the 21st of April 2009 it will be the 5th (annual) year since the founding of the club.


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Ban.BL

Plisat said:


> First I do apologie for comment. I thought ur Serbian, since such comments are usally coming from them.
> 
> There is no difference, in Kosovo is lisen same music as all over. Pristina brings best world DJ's...see my favorite club. www.sprayclub.com
> 
> otherwise I grow up in time of Grunge from Siatlle, so this is most what i like....there are others, but grunge stayed on me since my hight school days.


Serbians do not even want to start commenting things like that. So you are lying.


----------



## Plisat

Ban.BL said:


> Serbians do not even want to start commenting things like that. So you are lying.


Whatever you say!!!...back to topic.


----------



## Albaniaaan

Prishitine - Ferizaj, April 2009.


----------



## Schweden

Is that a swedish ambulance? :lol:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Schweden said:


> Is that a swedish ambulance? :lol:


That's exactly what that is  It's either a donation to some local ambulance, or they work within the Swedish KFOR contingent.


----------



## Albaniaaan




----------



## Buddy Holly

Albaniaaan said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Albaniaan, maybe you should also post the source of these photos. They were posted by me in the Albanian subforum. ;)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmmm, lots of pics from the same expressway... Are there more?


----------



## Buddy Holly

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmmm, lots of pics from the same expressway... Are there more?


Yes there are, I just haven't taken them yet. The thread will be updated accordingly. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Treasure

O Trim hajde mo


----------



## superalbanian

I have been hanging to my nickers for a long time now, I cannot bare the pain! Hurry Buddy! I see Treasure struggling to hold the pain too.

For the information of others not familiar with this road, it is actually a 6 track dual carriage way with one lane on each side for local use. This stretches from the capital Prishtina to Lipjan and will be built on the same 6 lane method all the way to FYROM (Macedonia) boarder to (Hani I Elezit).
PS: Just to add on this Picture:










It must deffinatly be within the Swedish peacekeeping KFOR troops otherwise it would have the usual KS Reg in the middle.


----------



## Vrachar

Nice pics Trim, thanks for sharing. kay:

Which language is used paralel with Albanian on the sign?


----------



## Shqiptario

edit


----------



## Buddy Holly

Vrachar said:


> Nice pics Trim, thanks for sharing. kay:
> 
> Which language is used paralel with Albanian on the sign?


Well, Serbian, one of the two official languages of Kosovo (together with Albanian), although for some reason Skopje is written as in Skopje (Macedonian) and not Skoplje (Serbian).


----------



## Vrachar

Buddy Holly said:


> Well, Serbian, one of the two official languages of Kosovo (together with Albanian), although for some reason Skopje is written as in Skopje (Macedonian) and not Skoplje (Serbian).


That's why I had doubts. Because, if it is Serbian, Shkup shoul be Skoplje, Hani i Elezit shoul be Đeneral Janković and Kukës should be Kuks. The others are written correctly.


----------



## pause

They shouldn't put Hani i Elezit there at all as it makes it confusing, if you put Djeneral Jankovic up there as well, a person could think its a totally different destination also.


----------



## Shqiptario

Hell yes...too much preferential r these Servs in Rep.of Kosova....being 2-3% of population and everything should be bilingual...poor Kosova's govern


----------



## Reichsmarschal

Shqiptario said:


> Hell yes...too much preferential r these *Servs* in Rep.of Kosova....being 2-3% of population and everything should be bilingual...poor Kosova's govern


It's not Servs, it's Serbs- don't insult!!!


----------



## Shqiptario

If for your country is used also the name "Servia"...that mean that the population r also called "Servs"....were is the offence here?.....anyway..sorry if i did that!!


----------



## Vrachar

^^
It's not offence, "Servia" is used in many languages. Btw, the map is in Portuguese.


----------



## superalbanian

I am guessing this is lake Badovci


----------



## superalbanian

*Some city and village roads in Kosovo...*

Here are some city and village roads I have googled around Kosovo!





































Village roads:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Vrachar said:


> That's why I had doubts. Because, if it is Serbian, Shkup shoul be Skoplje, Hani i Elezit shoul be Đeneral Janković and Kukës should be Kuks. The others are written correctly.


Elez Han is the Serbian name for it, Deneral Jankovic is a new, patriotic "invention." Kukës I thought was Kukeš or maybe I'm mistaken? In any case, I don't think the mistakes are intentional as they have made some in Albanian as well, though not in this one specifically.


----------



## Vrachar

^^
El(j)ez Han is rather Turkish than Serbian name for the town. Maybe "Đeneral Janković" is newer than Elez Han, but it is current name of that town in Serbian, undoubtly. Kukeš is just pronounce of Albanian name (the same like "Dureš" or "Škoder"), but Serbian name for that town is Kuks. Anyway, I didn't say that the mistakes are intentional, I just pay attention to them.


----------



## Buddy Holly

This is an expressway connecting Prishtina with its suburb-turned-small town Fushë Kosova. 



All the signs you see are from all the local businesses. This is also an ever-growing industrial zone, so the dust you see is from all the construction activity in the area.


----------



## Ban.BL

this bilingual sign is so stupid and unnecessary


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> this bilingual sign is so stupid and unnecessary


Well, yeah but, if you don't put the Serbian version underneath (which is identical to the Albanian version  ), then some people get mad.


----------



## Ban.BL

there are no versions it is the same and i don't even have a clue who are those people who will get mad.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> there are no versions it is the same and i don't even have a clue who are those people who will get mad.


There are: 

1. Albanian 
2. Serbian 


And the people who will get mad will be some Serbs. I'm of the opinion that if both of those languages are official, then both of those names should be on there no matter how ridiculous it may look.


----------



## Buddy Holly

The highway connecting Lipjan and Shtime, two rather small towns. The highway is notable as it continues to Prizren, Kosovo's third largest city.


----------



## Ban.BL

Buddy Holly said:


> There are:
> 
> 1. Albanian
> 2. Serbian
> 
> 
> And the people who will get mad will be some Serbs. I'm of the opinion that if both of those languages are official, then both of those names should be on there no matter how ridiculous it may look.


I know what are the languages. 
And no body asks Serbs for anything in Kosovo. I think they are more considered about the safety for their lives, which is endangered every day than about signs.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> I know what are the languages.
> And no body asks Serbs for anything in Kosovo. I think they are more considered about the safety for their lives, which is endangered every day than about signs.


:lol: You're a good comedian, I think you should act more.


----------



## Ban.BL

Maybe you feel better by mocking people's suffering, but that is the fact. And you started with such a stupid comment Serbs will be bothered if the Prizren is only written once and Serbs are getting beaten, their property, grave yards, churches destroyed, they don+t have any human right in Kosovo and you are talking about signs! Hippocracy at it's best.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> Maybe you feel better by mocking people's suffering, but that is the fact. And you started with such a stupid comment Serbs will be bothered if the Prizren is only written once and Serbs are getting beaten, their property, grave yards, churches destroyed, they don+t have any human right in Kosovo and you are talking about signs! Hippocracy at it's best.


Whatever you say Pancho. If you don't have any photos to contribute or can't say anything related to highways, please leave this thread without much fuss.


----------



## shadow1bg

Hi I'm a new member here and Ive joined only to ask if anyone here can help me to where I can find anything about the rules which are used to design the roads in Kosova? Tnx in advance for the help.


----------



## superalbanian

shadow1bg said:


> Hi I'm a new member here and Ive joined only to ask if anyone here can help me to where I can find anything about the rules which are used to design the roads in Kosova? Tnx in advance for the help.


Hmm I'f like to know that too.. I think Kosovo bases its design on foreign standards. I don't think we have our own standards on designing roads.


----------



## shadow1bg

*need help!*

I would like to know on which foreign standard are based the current infrastructure designs I mean the most recent... because these newly infrastructure projects have to be made on some basis. if someone knows what are the rules of the EU funds. I suppose the EU have to have some requirements


----------



## superalbanian

Well, first I thought it was German standards but I went to Germany and the roads look very different to those of Kosovo... For instance, you do not have zebra crossing at every traffic light or T junction as you do in Kosovo. They probably still use old Yugo standards as Yugoslavia had their own standards.


----------



## shadow1bg

TNX for the Info. But it raises some new questions. Is there a way I could find what are the requirements for the new infrastructure projects and if what you say is true haw can I obtain this old Yugo standard... For I have not got the opportunity to go to Kosovo yet. I dont think We can use Bulgarian standards for Kosovo design so any additional help would be apriciated


----------



## Shqiptario

Ban.BL said:


> Maybe you feel better by mocking people's suffering, but that is the fact. And you started with such a stupid comment Serbs will be bothered if the Prizren is only written once and Serbs are getting beaten, their property, grave yards, churches destroyed, they don+t have any human right in Kosovo and you are talking about signs! Hippocracy at it's best.


retard..if they dont like to live in Rep.of Kosova and to accept the rules and laws of the republic..they r free to go from where they came from...


----------



## Ban.BL

Shqiptario said:


> retard..if they dont like to live in Rep.of Kosova and to accept the rules and laws of the republic..they r free to go from where they came from...


if they don´t like torture let them go :bash:
pls back to TOPIC


----------



## Shqiptario

Ban.BL said:


> if they don´t like torture let them go :bash:
> pls back to TOPIC


edit


----------



## superalbanian

uhhh nobody really answered shadow1bg's question! I tried but with great uncertainty, I would also like to hear someone elses opinion.


----------



## shadow1bg

I recently had some new info about my predicament… Some of the new roads were build without any norms what so ever, but for the EU money to take place they have some rules and since it is not established a unified way to design roads in Kosovo the EUROCODE is required. If things go the way they are now we’ll have the opportunity to redesign 3 different roads from Prishtina toward Peja, Mitrovica and Skopje. (some parts of them) Since I haven’t gone to Kosovo yet I would like to see some pictures of those roads and their conditions. I would like to hear some comments too. Thanks in advance again and if I have the opportunity I’ll share whatever info I can.


----------



## Buddy Holly

shadow1bg said:


> I recently had some new info about my predicament… Some of the new roads were build without any norms what so ever, but for the EU money to take place they have some rules and since it is not established a unified way to design roads in Kosovo the EUROCODE is required. If things go the way they are now we’ll have the opportunity to redesign 3 different roads from Prishtina toward Peja, Mitrovica and Skopje. (some parts of them) Since I haven’t gone to Kosovo yet I would like to see some pictures of those roads and their conditions. I would like to hear some comments too. Thanks in advance again and if I have the opportunity I’ll share whatever info I can.


What the hell are you talking about? What predicament, what lack of standards? What EU money for roads (there's no EU money for roads)? Those roads you speak of are currently U/C and some sections have been finished. I understand reading is hard, but if you go back and re-visit this thread from beginning to end, there's even cute little pictures from those roads.


----------



## shadow1bg

*sory *

A bit ashamed to not have read the whole forum (tried to skip all of the ethnic arguments) I’ve thought that the money for the roads were EU for pre associated members never crossed my mind that Kosovo would be able to finance ALL. I can’t believe that these roads I’ve saw on the pictures need to be redesign? In accordance to the E-mail we’ve received portions of the same roads must be redesigned in order for the same roads to be widened. The length of the projects is as follows part 1 – 11km part 2 – 20km and part 3 – 26km. I apologies again for the lack of patience to read… Now I want to add that I still can not find which the standards for designing are. From how to calculate the thickness of the pavement, horizontal and vertical alignments to is there a unified code for the signs ( I assume you are still arguing about that too) Thank you for the patience toward me I would like you to help me further if you can


----------



## Buddy Holly

They're taking 2-3 years precisely because they're all financed by Kosovo's Government. You need to contact the Ministry of Transportation (www.mtpt.org) for details of design, standards, asphalt thickness and other details.


----------



## superalbanian

Buddy, I doubt they would bother replying to any of your requests as you state, even if that includes that you represent a multi-national forum discussing on road projects and constructions.


----------



## Buddy Holly

superalbanian said:


> Buddy, I doubt they would bother replying to any of your requests as you state, even if that includes that you represent a multi-national forum discussing on road projects and constructions.


They have phone numbers.


----------



## Buddy Holly

From the Albanian subforum:



SkaNdErBeG said:


> *Prishtina - Airport Highway (Fushë Kosovë - Sllatinë)*
> 
> 
> *Construction Update, April 27th 2009:*
> 
> 
> Photos by Labi_206, of 4 bridges/overpasses (?) U/C on this highway
> 
> 
> 
> 1. bridge:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Getting a little chaotic there  



SkaNdErBeG said:


> 2. bridge
> 
> 
> *Prishtina - Airport Highway (Fushë Kosovë - Sllatinë)*
> 
> 
> Construction Update, April 27th 2009:
> 
> 
> Photos by Labi_206, of 4 bridges/overpasses (?) U/C on this highway


----------



## Buddy Holly

Dusty 



SkaNdErBeG said:


> 3. bridge:
> 
> 
> *Prishtina - Airport Highway (Fushë Kosovë - Sllatinë)*
> 
> 
> Construction Update, April 27th 2009:
> 
> 
> Photos by Labi_206, of 4 bridges/overpasses (?) U/C on this highway


----------



## Buddy Holly

And the 4th bridge/overpass



SkaNdErBeG said:


> 4. bridge:
> 
> *Prishtina - Airport Highway (Fushë Kosovë - Sllatinë)*
> 
> Construction Update, April 27th 2009:
> 
> Photos by Labi_206, of 4 bridges/overpasses (?) U/C on this highway


----------



## superalbanian

Thanks for updating the international public!


----------



## Buddy Holly

From the Albanian subforum 



SkaNdErBeG said:


> *Prishtina - Airport (Fushë Kosovë - Sllatinë) Video Update*
> 
> *By Labi_206:*


----------



## Buddy Holly

From the Albanian subforum 



SkaNdErBeG said:


> *Prishtina - Airport (Fushë Kosovë - Sllatinë) Video Update II*
> 
> *By Labi_206:*


----------



## Buddy Holly

Buddy Holly said:


> A photo from a presentation from the Ministry of Transportation. This is the new U/C roundabout in Prishtina, Kosovo.


August 24, 2009. Photo by *apollo1* of the Albanian subforum


----------



## Buddy Holly

Photos from the Shtime Transit Road (this road serves as sort of a bypass of the little town of Shtime which, unfortunately for drivers, is directly on the Prishtina - Prizren road). This road entirely bypasses the town and is only for those going to Prizren. Photos are from May 3rd, 2009.




































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Total

Hello everyone!

I saw some really nice pictures on this topic, I definitely have to visit Kosovo!

Can somebody explain to me why is motorway being built to Airport? Or is it just some sort of bypass for other roads and it just so happens it ends near Airport?

And is there official web page of Kosovo's ministry of transport, or whoever is in charge of road development?

I appologize if i missed info on previus pages...

Thanks in forward!


----------



## Buddy Holly

Total said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Can somebody explain to me why is motorway being built to Airport? Or is it just some sort of bypass for other roads and it just so happens it ends near Airport?


It's part of the Prishtina - Peja road, which is an important national road. Peja is the second largest city in Kosovo and an important route to Montenegro. 



> Is that 20km only project currently under construction or more motorways are soon to be built?


No, currently we have this one under construction and a 4km stretch from Prishtina to Mitrovica. Tenders have been announced for a 20km stretch continuing towards Mitrovica, and a 20km stretch from Klina towards Peja (this is the same road as Prishtina - Peja, Klina being a small town by that road). 

There are plans to reconstruct and further expand the Prishtina - Ferizaj - Skopje national road. That road has been reconstructed up to Lipjan, a small town some 14km away from Prishtina (this is route E65). 

To summarize: 

1. E65 - 14km completed, some 70km to go. 
2. E75 - 5km completed, a further 12km under construction, and some 50km remaining. 
3. National Route M2 Prishtina - Mitrovica, some 4km under construction, and some 30km remaining. 
4. New motorway Prishtina - Prizren - Vermica a completely new route, preparatory work has been completed, tender announced, 33 companies qualified, expropriation of property has started, expected to start construction around August or so. 80km + about 40km from Prishtina to Serbian border (Merdare).


----------



## Total

Thanks again for detailed info! On second reading i also found this: http://www.mtpt.org

But they didnt translate it all the way 

I guess it is still lacking info as you said before..


----------



## Buddy Holly

Total said:


> Thanks again for detailed info! On second reading i also found this: http://www.mtpt.org
> 
> But they didnt translate it all the way
> 
> I guess it is still lacking info as you said before..


Yeah, the ministry is doing a poor job of informing the public of what's going on. Unfortunately.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Actually Total, the Prishtina - Peja - Montenegrin border is the E80, not the E75. My mistake.


----------



## panda80

Buddy Holly said:


> 2. E75 - 5km completed, a further 12km under construction, and some 50km remaining.
> .


where is e75 passing through kosovo?isn't it the road skopje-vranje-leskovac-nis?on google earth it seems not to touch the kosovo teritorry.


----------



## Buddy Holly

panda80 said:


> where is e75 passing through kosovo?isn't it the road skopje-vranje-leskovac-nis?on google earth it seems not to touch the kosovo teritorry.


I corrected myself above. 



> Actually Total, the Prishtina - Peja - Montenegrin border is the E80, not the E75. My mistake.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Some photos from the Prishtina - Prizren road. This section is nearby Rahovec Valley, a well-known wine-producing area of Kosovo.


----------



## panda80

very nice pics.:cheers:


----------



## Verso

^ Yeah, so green...


----------



## Timon91

Beautiful scenery! About picture 1: is that the Kosovar way of driving?


----------



## liburni

Timon91 said:


> Beautiful scenery! About picture 1: is that the Kosovar way of driving?


lol, yeah that seems like an impatient driver, unfortunatley that's how most accidents happen.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Timon91 said:


> Beautiful scenery! About picture 1: is that the Kosovar way of driving?


Actually he was overtaking the other guys and he was going pretty fast. Those slopes and hills are great to drive on _if you have a good driver in front of you_. If you have someone going too slow... then it's boring as hell. And the scenery is very, very nice. After you start going downhill you see vast wine orchards...


----------



## paF4uko

Buddy Holly said:


> After you start going downhill you see vast wine orchards...


May we see some pics from the wine yards next time you go there? Thanks for the beautiful pictures!


----------



## Buddy Holly

paF4uko said:


> May we see some pics from the wine yards next time you go there? Thanks for the beautiful pictures!


Definitely.  


And now a series of pictures from the Prishtina - Gjilan road, the section from Badovci lake all the way to Artana, a small ancient town in Kosovo. The road has been reconstructed and is a pleasure to drive on.


----------



## Schweden

Nice road! It's *very* green, though. lol


----------



## Timon91

It looks like it has been photoshopped to focus attention on that green


----------



## Timon91

Is that Fiat really Swiss?


----------



## Buddy Holly

nh1la said:


> ^^
> 
> Motorway or expressway?


The ministry of transportation says that it'll be an "autostrade urbane" which means "urban motorway" but it isn't quite clear yet. The roads are wide enough for a motorway, though.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Timon91 said:


> Is that Fiat really Swiss?



No It will have probably been imported from Switzerland because it is cheaper to buy an imported car in Kosovo than actually buy one new from the shop.


----------



## Buddy Holly

shpirtkosova said:


> No It will have probably been imported from Switzerland because it is cheaper to buy an imported car in Kosovo than actually buy one new from the shop.


Not anymore. The government has made it mandatory for imported cars to pass a test that is supposed to see if they meet Kosovo's road conditions. That adds at least 10% to the cost of the car and makes it on par with cars bought elsewhere and then translated to Kosovar plates.


----------



## Palance

On some videos posted on the page before I though I spotted some yellow signage, though I thought all signage in Kosovo (except perhaps the north) was blue. Is this right or did I see something eise?


----------



## shpirtkosova

Palance said:


> On some videos posted on the page before I though I spotted some yellow signage, though I thought all signage in Kosovo (except perhaps the north) was blue. Is this right or did I see something eise?


No, yellow signage is all usedon temporary road conditions and where there are work being done on roads. Kosovo has all blue signage and has some of its own drawn signage... completely different to Serbia. This also includes the north of Kosovo.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Palance said:


> On some videos posted on the page before I though I spotted some yellow signage, though I thought all signage in Kosovo (except perhaps the north) was blue. Is this right or did I see something eise?


Yellow signage is only used for construction purposes and only certain categories of signs. Most of the signs are blue, with white signs denoting villages and alternative routes to the airport (which pass through certain villages).


----------



## Buddy Holly

Posted in the Albanian forum



SkaNdErBeG said:


> *Roundabout in Lakrishte, Prishtina*
> 
> Photos taken by our new SSC member *Nderim*, dated 19th August


----------



## Buddy Holly

Construction pics of M9 Prishtine - Peje (the section from Fushe Kosove to Sllatine, by the airport) posted by *Nderim* in the Albanian forum. The construction of this road has been an absolute hell as the companies have taken their sweet time. :bash:


----------



## x-type

is this some border crossing u/c?


----------



## Buddy Holly

x-type said:


> is this some border crossing u/c?


No, I think those pillars are supposed to support the bridge that's U/C.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Update on the widening of *M9 Prishtina - Peja from 2x1 to 2x2*: 

The road from Prishtina up to the *green balloon* in the middle of the map is currently U/C. 










The photos to be posted in this and two subsequent posts are from the section in *green* in the map below. The section in *red* is a different lot and is close to completion (17km, of which 11km are completed, and 8km are U/C)











*Part I*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice. Is that a Kosovo license plate in the last two pics? Because I saw some similar plates in Croatia this week. Although they also could've been Bosnian, they have a similar combination as on the pics.


----------



## Buddy Holly

^ The cost of this section is ~55 million euros. The table says 11 million, but that's for only a section of it as the construction is separated into smaller lots with various companies building the road and its bridges. 

*Part II*


----------



## Buddy Holly

Yellow marking are being used to differentiate between the part of the road that's U/C and the rest of the road that isn't. This is a section that has been repaved two years ago and is in pretty good condition. Security rails and signalization was being erected as I was passing by. This completes today's update. 


*Part III*


----------



## Ban.BL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice. Is that a Kosovo license plate in the last two pics? Because I saw some similar plates in Croatia this week. Although they also could've been Bosnian, they have a similar combination as on the pics.


Kosovo iz KS
Bosnian have only one letter K, T, E, A, M and J both the same in Cyrillic and Latin script.


----------



## Palance

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice. Is that a Kosovo license plate in the last two pics? Because I saw some similar plates in Croatia this week. Although they also could've been Bosnian, they have a similar combination as on the pics.



Kosovar plates look like Bosnian plates, except the font. Only that plates from KS have "KS" in the middel, where Bosnians have a letter which means the same in both Latin and Cyrillic. From the new countries of the former Yugoslavia, nowadays only in Kosovo and Bosnia you can not see on a plate from which city a car comes.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Palance said:


> From the new countries of the former Yugoslavia, nowadays only in Kosovo and Bosnia you can not see on a plate from which city a car comes.


The internal ministry of the Republic of Kosovo will be ready in september to give out the new licence plates, first for the cars of officials and than for random ones. The new plates are going to have the arm of coats of the republic of Kosovo and a citycode.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Yes Indeedy, and the former Yugoslav registration plates will be invalid.

The new license plate will look like this:










Which ofcourse is far better than the old one, whatever nationality you are.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

I think that the city-cody will be on the left side of the plate and in letters and not numbers?!


----------



## shpirtkosova

^^^ To me it looks like the city code will be on the right where "AB" is.... unusual but interesting.


----------



## Palance

shpirtkosova said:


> Yes Indeedy, and the former Yugoslav registration plates will be invalid.


I thought that they were already invalid (since the currnet series was announed).
I know that in some parts cars still drive with Serbian (and not Kosovar) plates, but that won't be changed with the new plates. I think.


----------



## x-type

shpirtkosova said:


> Yes Indeedy, and the former Yugoslav registration plates will be invalid.
> 
> The new license plate will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ofcourse is far better than the old one, whatever nationality you are.


we're watching that sample for ages allready :drool: when will some real things happen about it?


----------



## Foolish Farmer

This two proposals looks more realistic


----------



## Foolish Farmer

x-type said:


> we're watching that sample for ages allready :drool: when will some real things happen about it?


Read it on yourself, if you don't believe us.
http://www.kosova-sot.info/?p=44550


----------



## x-type

Foolish Farmer said:


> Read it on yourself, if you don't believe us.
> http://www.kosova-sot.info/?p=44550


i have nowhere said that i don't believe in new plates, i have just noticed cca 763th time presenting this sample at ssc


----------



## Foolish Farmer

x-type said:


> i have nowhere said that i don't believe in new plates, i have just noticed cca 763th time presenting this sample at ssc


Once again:

All these proposal are not official! What we know from the interview, which link i've posted, is:

., The new plates will have the arm of coats of the Republic of Kosovo including "RKS" under it and a city code.
., The first one who will get those licence plates are cars of officials (which will happen in the end of september or in the beginning of october 2009) and in the second phase every random car, which is registred in Kosovo.
., The old yugoslav plates and those from UNMIK won't be anymore valid.
., If anyone thinks he can continue with using the old yugoslav plates (PR, UR, PE, GL, etc.), he will be stopped and punished by the kosovo police.


----------



## Buddy Holly

x-type said:


> i have nowhere said that i don't believe in new plates, i have just noticed cca 763th time presenting this sample at ssc


The problem with the plates was (is?) political. Kosovo was waiting for its code, but that took a little longer than initially expected due to those political reasons. When Kosovo started issuing its passports in July of 2008, it used the RKS code to identify the country. Then Kosovo reapplied for the new code to be RKS and that took a while too. The Ministry of Interior, which is in charge of license plates, says that they have official approval from UN bodies for RKS and that they'll start issuing them this autumn. I know we've heard this story before, but it's a combination of politics and one-off things that any new country has to do (like apply for a new code, etc). Hopefully they'll keep their word this time! :cheers:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Photo of the big flyover roundabout being built in Prishtina. 

August 24, 2009. Photo by *apollo1* of the Albanian subforum


----------



## Palance

Foolish Farmer said:


> Once again:
> ., The old yugoslav plates and those from UNMIK won't be anymore valid.
> ., If anyone thinks he can continue with using the old yugoslav plates (PR, UR, PE, GL, etc.), he will be stopped and punished by the kosovo police.


And again: Such plates are *already* illegal (despite the use of it in northern Kosovo).


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Palance said:


> And again: Such plates are *already* illegal (despite the use of it in northern Kosovo).


Yes, but declaring the UNMIK-Plates as legal and the old yugoslav one illegal created a lot of tenses within the incoorporative part of the serbian kosovans (according to them it such a "political step" would have been too "pro-albanian"). So what happend: The yugoslav plate got declared as "illegal", against the politicial opionion of some serbs, but no one did anything against the presence of the "yugoslav past" on the roads, even the kosovo police not.
Now, after the inauguration of the new plates, it's easier to get the old yugoslav plates dissapered, when you do the same with the UNMIK-ones.

In the past in Kosovo a lot of clocks, worked not as the should.


----------



## Timon91

I saw on National Geographic yesterday that Serbs in the Albanian part of Kosovo remove their license plates because otherwise people will start throwing rocks at them. According to NG it's also the other way around. Is this all true?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wouldn't surprise me. The downside of regionalized license plates is people from competing cities (or like soccer clubs) occasionaly tend to vandalize stuff from the other city/club.


----------



## Timon91

In this case it's about Kosovars vs. Serbs. I haven't heard of such a situation before. Belgium isn't that bad


----------



## Buddy Holly

Timon91 said:


> I saw on National Geographic yesterday that Serbs in the Albanian part of Kosovo remove their license plates because otherwise people will start throwing rocks at them. According to NG it's also the other way around. Is this all true?


It isn't. Most K-Serbs who don't live in the north already have KS plates so no need for them to remove anything. That's some poor journalism - at best.


----------



## Timon91

I thought so. NG isn't as reliable as they seem to be :nuts:


----------



## Ban.BL

Timon91 said:


> In this case it's about Kosovars vs. Serbs. I haven't heard of such a situation before. Belgium isn't that bad


There is not such thing as Kosovars and Serbs. Kosvars are all people from Kosovo including Serbs.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Ban.BL said:


> There is not such thing as Kosovars and Serbs. Kosvars are all people from Kosovo including Serbs.


Kosovar was (is) used to distinguish between Albanians from Kosovo and those from Albania. Also, there is such a thing as Kosovar as that's the nationality of the citizens of Kosovo. Nationality as in citizenship, not ethnicity.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Buddy Holly said:


> Kosovar was (is) used to distinguish between Albanians from Kosovo and those from Albania. Also, there is such a thing as Kosovar as that's the nationality of the citizens of Kosovo. Nationality as in citizenship, not ethnicity.


I would like to arise towards the sense of maturity and ask all members of this forum to end this discussion about ethnicity and nationality, What Buddy says may or may not be correct but the discussion between him and other people has nothing to do with the thread. It would be a shame to see posts dissapear and people banned. Better we watch our directions and avoid this.

Agreed?


----------



## Buddy Holly

A speed-driving video from the *Grashticë-Stallovë* regional road in the outskirts of Prishtina. *Please watch in HQ!*


----------



## Schweden

^^ Is that a new road?

Also, I see you like driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Buddy Holly

Schweden said:


> ^^ Is that a new road?
> 
> Also, I see you like driving on the wrong side of the road


It's been repaved, yes. Also, that's not me. Those are some guys from a local automotive association just practicing. The road was closed as far as I can tell.


----------



## Buddy Holly

*Grashticë-Stallovë*






































































































































photos and video by *dundee*


----------



## Buddy Holly

Update on the widening of *M9 Prishtina - Peja from 2x1 to 2x2*: 

From today's _Gazeta Express_, a Kosovar daily:


----------



## Plisat

*Kosovo builds highways to international standards *


The bid for construction of the Merdarë-Morinë highway is expected to be announced today, which will be a conjunction of the Durres-Kukes Highway, giving Kosovo full access to the sea. 

The 6 lane Prishtina City - Prishtina International Airport expressway is expected to be finalized by October and in addition, Prishtina-Peje highway which will be done in Spring of 2010 are of the most expensive projects undertaken by the Telecommunication and Transportation Ministry of the Republic of Kosovo. 

The 8.9km expressway to Airport has 4 major bridges, many passenger bridge crossings and will be only 5 minutes away from Prishtina. 

The reconstructed 4 lane highway added by two freeways from Prishtina to Lypian is already completed and it's planned to split going further west to Dardane and south to Ferizaj and Kacanik which will connect Kosovo's capital to Shkup/Skopje. Must be noted that Kosovo has projected to build another major toll highway in addition to current Prishtina-Skopje/Shkup highway.

Meanwhile, Prishtina - Mitrovica highway has been already finalized in August of this year. 

Earlier this year, the Republic Kosovo of Government has signed an agreement with Albania on using the Port of Shen Gjin. Kosovo and Albania are expected to build a highway connecting Gjakova and Shen Gjin. The project is expected to begin sometimes in mid of 2010. 

Prishtina is building the largest beltway/ring road in the Balkans conjuncted with every highway and expressway to every town and city of Kosovo.

http://www.newkosovareport.com/2009...ilds-highways-to-international-standards.html


----------



## Plisat

As I mention before. The Government is planing every litter small city to be conected with highway or express way with Prishtina.

Under construction are 3- highways/motorways and two new highway will start, one end of this year and second next year. Looks like there are plans for new highway connection with Skopje. Impresive projects....to add to this. Ministry is planing to start with high speed trains in near future. First one conecting Pristina Airport with Prishtina and another project that is under discussion, establishing high speed train with Tirana. Will see how the projects will go


----------



## Zsimi

Are there new license plates in Republic of Kosovo? I saw only old types.


----------



## shpirtkosova

They are to come into force within this year starting from diplomatic vehicles then later on for the rest of the citizens. The answer is no but all plates are planned to be changed.


----------



## Ban.BL

You are saying that already 2 years.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Ban.BL said:


> You are saying that already 2 years.


And within this year new plates of the Republic of Kosovo are going to be implemented.

The old yugoslav plates are going to die, like yugoslavia did. (Of course the unmik plates will dissapear too).


----------



## transport21

Buddy Holly said:


> That's the proposal from the feasibility study (which was done in 2006, slightly outdated) but the government decided to go ahead and build them both as real motorways. Back in 2006 the finances were not there, we weren't members of either IMF or WorldBank so borrowing capabilities were not there while today the situation is different. The 16km section will start this November while the rest will follow next year (financial plans are still being worked out for the remaining sections).


That is good news. Looking at the AADT around Prishtina two lane motorway plus hard shoulder is ideal. Many would be content with standard two lane road but if these routes are all going to be built then its good to future proof them. I have seen money pissed away in our country on upgrading simple 2 lane roads again to motorway standard and 2 lane motorways to D3M hno:.

Out of interest is there a ring road planned for Prishtina?


----------



## shpirtkosova

transport21 said:


> That is good news. Looking at the AADT around Prishtina two lane motorway plus hard shoulder is ideal. Many would be content with standard two lane road but if these routes are all going to be built then its good to future proof them. I have seen money pissed away in our country on upgrading simple 2 lane roads again to motorway standard and 2 lane motorways to D3M hno:.
> 
> Out of interest is there a ring road planned for Prishtina?


I think there are two existing ring roads in Prishtina, one is the inner ring road and the other is the outer ringroad... Both of these are to be upgraded I believe by the Prishtina municipality. Here is a picture...










It seems the inner ringroad is all connected while the outer one still neds work doing.


----------



## Buddy Holly

transport21 said:


> Out of interest is there a ring road planned for Prishtina?


Yes, there is. The inner ringroad is being built right now with city finances while the bigger (40km) outer ringroad is to be built by the Ministry of Transportation. According to an interview with the minister and the mayor of Prishtina, work will commence later this year (possibly around November, election month :lol and it will take about 2 years. Hopefully they don't postpone it because Prishtina really needs it.


----------



## transport21

Buddy Holly said:


> Yes, there is. The inner ringroad is being built right now with city finances while the bigger (40km) outer ringroad is to be built by the Ministry of Transportation. According to an interview with the minister and the mayor of Prishtina, work will commence later this year (possibly around November, election month :lol and it will take about 2 years. Hopefully they don't postpone it because Prishtina really needs it.


Ah I see now! I guess part of the inner ring road is the big roundabout u/c I have seen from photos previously. I hope the outer ring road will be dual with grade separated junctions. Looking at this previous photo it looks like it is badly needed alright


----------



## Buddy Holly

transport21 said:


> Ah I see now! I guess part of the inner ring road is the big roundabout u/c I have seen from photos previously. I hope the outer ring road will be dual with grade separated junctions. Looking at this previous photo it looks like it is badly needed alright


Yep, the big roundabout will connect to the inner ring-road while the outter ring-road will not touch it as it is much larger. I believe it will be 2x2 motorway as it goes through territory much of which is unused and over which no significant land-ownership issues exist. Part of it is based on an existing 2x1 road, and part of it is new. 

You can see some photos of the existing road here.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Update on the flyover roundabout in Prishtina, posted by *Nderim* in the Albanian forum:




>


It's finally starting to take shape :cheers:


----------



## Plisat

Cannot wait to be finished. Looks that work is going fine


----------



## Buddy Holly

Update on the widening of *M9 Prishtina - Peja from 2x1 to 2x2*. These photos are from 12.09.2009. 

The road from Prishtina up to the *green balloon* in the middle of the map is currently U/C. 










The photos to be posted in this and two subsequent posts are from the section in *green* in the map below. The section in *red* is a different lot and is close to completion (17km, of which 11km are completed, and 8km are U/C)











*Part I*


----------



## Buddy Holly

^^ 

*Part II*


----------



## shpirtkosova

Thanks for the update Buddy, interesting use of yellow road marking.


----------



## Buddy Holly

A couple of videos from the *Brezovica - Prizren* road.


----------



## Buddy Holly

The *Gjakovë - Pejë* stretch.


----------



## Buddy Holly

A regional road in the vicinity of *Prizren*


----------



## Buddy Holly

Update on the widening of *M9 Prishtina - Peja from 2x1 to 2x2*. These photos are from 18.11.2009. They were posted by *Nderim* of the Albanian forum. 

The road from Prishtina up to the *green balloon* in the middle of the map is currently U/C. These photos are from the section in *green*.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Will the entire route be widened to 4 lanes?


----------



## Buddy Holly

Yes, all the way to Peje. It will not, for the time being, go up to the Montenegrin border due to very rough terrain after Peja (high altitudes, and a lot of mountains requiring long tunnels). The government expects to finish all 80km of it by 2012.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there currently any paved border crossings with Montenegro open to motorized traffic?


----------



## Buddy Holly

Yes, it's a regular 2x1 road. We import and export a solid amount through Montenegro's port of Bar. 

This bridge separates Kosovo from Montenegro. MNE is on the left, while KOS is on the right.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Works are progressing on the widening and reconstruction of *E80 Prishtina - Mitrovica* highway from 2x1 to 2x2 + emergency lanes. The road is being widened from Prishtina up to a crossroads between E80 and a regional road. It will go all the way to Mitrovica in due time (next 2 years).

A map: 











The entrance to the highway
































































These photos have been posted by *Nderim* of the Albanian forum.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I cannot wait to drive this road again, last time I did it took me 3 hours to get from Mitrovice to Prishtine due to roadworks!!


----------



## Buddy Holly

Buddy Holly said:


> Works are progressing on the widening and reconstruction of *E80 Prishtina - Mitrovica* highway from 2x1 to 2x2 + emergency lanes. The road is being widened from Prishtina up to a crossroads between E80 and a regional road. It will go all the way to Mitrovica in due time (next 2 years).


A map: 










And sections U/C: 








































These photos have been posted by *Nderim* of the Albanian forum.


----------



## kosovar-nor

Great pictures! Kosovo is doing great.. I see they choosed yellow marks (call it lines, whatever you'd like to..), why that? I thought they only had yellow marks in Norway.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Yellow is for construction purposes only. White markings are used for finished roads.


----------



## kosovar-nor

Buddy Holly said:


> Yellow is for construction purposes only. White markings are used for finished roads.


I see, thanks. But when the roads are done, will there be anyone to clean them? Or will they stay like that in a long time.
If you see the road that goes Prishtina - Fushë Kosove - I've never seen anything worse in whole Europe, when I was in Kosovo this summer.

And, I saw on some pictures above - sidewalk in a express way / highway? I've never seen such. There are some in Norway, but only close to the city, like Fushë Kosove - Prishtina. 
How will that work?


----------



## shpirtkosova

kosovar-nor said:


> I see, thanks. But when the roads are done, will there be anyone to clean them? Or will they stay like that in a long time.
> If you see the road that goes Prishtina - Fushë Kosove - I've never seen anything worse in whole Europe, when I was in Kosovo this summer.
> 
> And, I saw on some pictures above - sidewalk in a express way / highway? I've never seen such. There are some in Norway, but only close to the city, like Fushë Kosove - Prishtina.
> How will that work?


Reasoning for that is that the Prishtina - Fushe Kosova highway actually has 3X3 tracks but one track at each end is used for the local business. These businesses side on both sides of the roads and probably need pedestrian access.


----------



## Pàtria

*Kosovo new license plates*

Its seems this will be the final version of Kosovo license plates.
But the thing we dont know is when will start.
http://www.newkosovareport.com/200911042055/Society/Kosovo-to-introduce-new-vehicle-license-plates.html


----------



## kosovar-nor

shpirtkosova said:


> Reasoning for that is that the Prishtina - Fushe Kosova highway actually has 3X3 tracks but one track at each end is used for the local business. These businesses side on both sides of the roads and probably need pedestrian access.


I see - Thank you. No I did not mean anything about tracks - Only the position of the "highway" or road. But its okey. 



Pàtria said:


> Its seems this will be the final version of Kosovo license plates.
> But the thing we dont know is when will start.
> http://www.newkosovareport.com/200911042055/Society/Kosovo-to-introduce-new-vehicle-license-plates.html



Good to see that they have decided. It sure will take a while to get used to it, I dont like it, haha.. But - Is that the motorcycle version?


I like this one best:


----------



## Buddy Holly

*The Rugova Gorge*



















*Brezovica *












photos by *blerimi-prizren*


----------



## Ban.BL

kosovar-nor said:


>


good to differentiate it from BiH plates :cheers:


----------



## kosovar-nor

Ban.BL said:


> good to differentiate it from BiH plates :cheers:


Hehe.. Yeah - Looks more croatian now, right?

Croatia:








Kosovo:


----------



## RolexAL

Buddy Holly said:


> A short video from the *M2 Prishtina - Mitrovice* expressway, with motorway characteristics (underpasses, bridges, etc.)
> 
> The guy giving an interview on 1:29 is none other than the minister of transportation who, apparently, could not find a better place. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Buddy Holly

A short video from the *M2 Prishtina - Mitrovice* expressway, with motorway characteristics (underpasses, bridges, etc.) 

The guy giving an interview on 1:29 is none other than the minister of transportation who, apparently, could not find a better place. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video. The first part has too many driveway access to be called an expressway imo, just a divided highway. The second part is more like an expressway.

By the way, if you're in Kosovo and make some pictures of directional signage as well, that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shpirtkosova

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice video. The first part has too many driveway access to be called an expressway imo, just a divided highway. The second part is more like an expressway.
> 
> By the way, if you're in Kosovo and make some pictures of directional signage as well, that would be greatly appreciated


In my opinion, the Prishtinë-Mitrovicë road should have been built as a motorway to connect to Serbia through that way which it is easier to access Nis from Mitrivica I believe. I understand there is many radical Serbs who still continue to block Albanian acess but as times move on, politics fade away people will start creating peace, building roads together and trading together. Only way forward IMO.


----------



## Arbenit

*Fillimi i punimeve ne autostrade?*



















Lokacioni, rreth 5-6 km para kufirit me Shqiperine, ne anen veri--perendimore te rruges se tashme.

Location, 5-6 km near to Albanian border, in the North - West side of the existing road.


----------



## Plisat

Construction in Prishtina-Peja. 

Foto uploaded by Boddy Holly in Albanian sub-forum.



Buddy Holly said:


> *M9 Prishtine - Peje (pjesa Sllatine - Gjurgjevice), 13.08.2010*
> 
> *Pjesa I
> *


----------



## Plisat

Part II,



Buddy Holly said:


> *^^ Pjesa II
> *


----------



## Plisat

On Prishtina-Mitrovica
Foto Uploaded by Arbenit



Arbenit said:


>


----------



## Plisat

In this photo you can see in background the widening of Bill Clinton road from 2 to 3 lanes....



bluebird_pr said:


> *Rrethrrotullimi - update 21.07.2010*


----------



## Plisat

Lates news from construction of Morina (Albanian border) to Merdare (Serbian border) highway. Translated with google translator.

*Works on the highway Vërmicë - Merdare *

Officially the highway construction process began in late May of this year, when the winning company was brought to Kosovo for the construction of highway machinery Vërmicë - Merdare. Kosovo authorities say three months from when work began on building the highway, it failed to work as prescribed by the consortium was the winner of the tender "& Bechtel Enka. 
Spokesman of the Ministry of Transport and Communications, Xhevdet Pozhari, says the company, which is conducting the proceedings of the highway from the beginning, not faced any problem that could slow the flow of work. 

"The works are taking place under the envisaged dynamics. First works are being carried out on social property, to begin later in the construction of private land. While the Ministry of Economy and Finance together with the municipalities, are making expropriation of property, "said Pozhari. 

Deadline set for construction of highway Vërmicë - Merdare is within 36 months from the date of commencement of works.


----------



## Plisat

In September will be announced the companies intrested on building for Pristina-Skopje highway. Again translated with google translator-to tired to translate 

*Supported the construction of highway Prishtina - Skopje *

After the nation's highway, connecting Kosovo with Albania, the Minister of Transport and Telecommunications Fatmir Limaj has announced preparations for the tender to construct the highway connecting Kosovo with Macedonia, which is expected to build through the final koncesionimit. 
Ministry of Transportation know little details about this highway, except in September expect to become public the names of companies interested in participating in the construction of this highway concession. 

MTC's spokesman said Xhevdet Pozhari are at the end of the project and will be finalized after the disclosure of the costs and all other procedures. 
"Then comes the next step for expression of interest, then the same as we had occasion to Vërmicë-Merdare highway, but the main condition of this road is koncesionimi" said Pozhari. 

AKR Vice Mimoza Kusari Lila Says highway project to Pristina - Skopje, it is very urgent, in a period when neither the Parliament of Kosovo has become a debate, is not presented in the Parliamentary Committee, so nothing different than the projects other, "said Kusari-Lila. 

In turn, South Rukiqi, the Chamber of Commerce, sees the idea as very suitable and economically reasonable, because the highway will be built by concession. / RTK / telegraph /


----------



## Plisat

The construction of Pristina roundabout photo taken by bluebird.



bluebird_pr said:


> *Rrethrrotullimi - update 21.07.2010*


----------



## defrim

Punimet ne autostrade afer Zhurit 











Punimet ne autostrade rruga e kampit BechtelEnka










Punimet ne autostrade bypaset


----------



## defrim

M9 Fushe Kosove - Sllatine E Madhe gati per shtresen finale te asfaltit pas pas pastrimit te rruges me gjatesi 8.2km


----------



## Buddy Holly

The flyover roundabout in Prishtina is progressing 




Buddy Holly said:


> *Rrethi i madh, 21.08.2010
> *


----------



## xbox36O

how is it going to look?


----------



## Buddy Holly

xbox36O said:


> how is it going to look?


Like this


----------



## zsimi80

When are you gonna have new license plate?


----------



## g.spinoza

Buddy Holly said:


> Like this


It's far too complex, IMHO. I'd remove the external junctions between the main road and the road on the right of the pic. There's the roundabout for that turn, it's just redundant.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

separated free-flow right turns increase capacity and improves traffic flow, because there's less traffic on the roundabout. You don't need a roundabout to turn right.


----------



## Buddy Holly

zsimi80 said:


> When are you gonna have new license plate?


Trust me, we don't even know.. the Ministry of Internal Affairs has put so many security features in them that no serious company is willing to bid for it. The tendering process has been cancelled 4 times, as the procurement law requires that there be at least 3 'reasonable' offers (i.e. not dirt-cheap, but not crazy either). They did not get them. They announced it for the fifth time and have removed some of the crazy security requests (like a hologram) and have gotten some serious bids now, so we'll see. If everything goes according to plan, the winner should be announced in early September and the new plates would probably be ready by early October but you never know..


----------



## Arbenit

g.spinoza said:


> It's far too complex, IMHO. I'd remove the external junctions between the main road and the road on the right of the pic. There's the roundabout for that turn, it's just redundant.


Even spaghetti junctions, with a proper signage, are very simple to drive through.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Buddy Holly said:


> Trust me, we don't even know.. the Ministry of Internal Affairs has put so many security features in them that no serious company is willing to bid for it. The tendering process has been cancelled 4 times, as the procurement law requires that there be at least 3 'reasonable' offers (i.e. not dirt-cheap, but not crazy either). They did not get them. They announced it for the fifth time and have removed some of the crazy security requests (like a hologram) and have gotten some serious bids now, so we'll see. If everything goes according to plan, the winner should be announced in early September and the new plates would probably be ready by early October but you never know..


The winner of the tender was announced, the plates will apparently be ready by late September.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> separated free-flow right turns increase capacity and improves traffic flow, because there's less traffic on the roundabout.


True. So you can build free flow turns in every directions.



> You don't need a roundabout to turn right.


You don't need a roundabout at all. That's why I said "redundant": either you build a roundabout withouth free-flow turns, or build free flow turns without a roundabout. To me, it's just waste of money.


----------



## Arbenit

g.spinoza said:


> True. So you can build free flow turns in every directions.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a roundabout at all. That's why I said "redundant": either you build a roundabout withouth free-flow turns, or build free flow turns without a roundabout. To me, it's just waste of money.












Redudnacy appears if you drive from "B" to "C" and from "C" to "D".
It is not waste of money because the roads that conect "B" with "C" and "C" with "D" are existing (see photos below). Brand new roundabout needed to be built in order to conect other spots ("A", "B", "C", "D" and "F") between each-other. The oteher option was to build a apaghetti junction, but that would be a waste of money!












Existing roads seen in Google Maps.











Sprayed existing roads seen in Google Maps.


----------



## g.spinoza

Ah well, I didn't know that those roads are pre-existing.
But I still think that spaghetti junctions are better. If the roads have a lot of traffic, driving in the roundabout would be nightmare, and many (low-speed) accidents will occur. The innermost of the three lanes in the roundabout will be always empty (why bother to go there? In few seconds I'll have to turn right anyway, I risk to stay there longer if there is much traffic - like in that movie with the Griswald family in France). I think that a slow and complicated roundabout connecting high speed roads is not a good solution.


----------



## Buddy Holly

A recently widened regional road in Prizren 



















photos by kodiak23 of the Albanian forum.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks very nice. I notice the area has some tourism potential.


----------



## edis_mumin

The pictures are great, I have never been in Prizren, but I would like to visit it.
Best regards for the improvement of roads, especially for route Mitrovica - Pristina - Ferizaj, because I'm using this route while driving to Macedonia.

All the best for Kosovo :applause:


----------



## shpirtkosova

edis_mumin said:


> The pictures are great, I have never been in Prizren, but I would like to visit it.
> Best regards for the improvement of roads, especially for route Mitrovica - Pristina - Ferizaj, because I'm using this route while driving to Macedonia.
> 
> All the best for Kosovo :applause:


Well, one day you will practically have all highway connection from Serbia through Mitrovica to Prishtina and motorway link all the way to the Macedonian border. Thats what the aim of the Ministry for Transport and Communication seems to be. The link between Serbia and Albania is already on its way. Highway connection with Mentenegro is also on its half-point towards Pejë (Pec). 

The overall plan is something like this:


----------



## RolexAL

^^

Albania dont need to be linked with serbia.We have no interest,our relationship with them is *0*.Those declarations about expanding Albania's *A1* till in Nis are just political and always will stay like that.


----------



## sotonsi

RolexAL said:


> Albania dont need to be linked with serbia.We have no interest,our relationship with them is *0*.Those declarations about expanding Albania's *A1* till in Nis are just political and always will stay like that.


However, you want a relationship with Kosovo, surely?

If both Belgrade and Tirana want a link to Prishtina (and vice versa: Prishtina to Belgrade and Tirana), then when these are built, Tirana and Belgrade will be linked as a consequence of that.


----------



## shpirtkosova

:lol:


sotonsi said:


> However, you want a relationship with Kosovo, surely?
> 
> If both Belgrade and Tirana want a link to Prishtina (and vice versa: Prishtina to Belgrade and Tirana), then when these are built, Tirana and Belgrade will be linked as a consequence of that.


oh no! What a coincidence! :lol:

Ofcourse Serbia has interest to connect to Albania... Afterall access to Albanian sea is much needed for further development of the Presheva Valley and southern parts of Serbia.


----------



## KingGenti

sotonsi said:


> However, you want a relationship with Kosovo, surely?


What?


sotonsi said:


> If both Belgrade and Tirana want a link to Prishtina (and vice versa: Prishtina to Belgrade and Tirana), then when these are built, Tirana and Belgrade will be linked as a consequence of that.


Tirana is linked with Prishtina very well with Durres-Morine motorway.150.000 serbs that visit Albania every year pass into Albania through Montenegro and Macedonia not from Kosovo.In this way,Kosovo is not forced/not important to expand the motorway till at serbian border.More important for Albania is Durres-Ulqin motorway and Tirana-Shkup/Skopje motorway,and nothing with serbia.And for Kosovo to build the other part of "Albanian motorway" and an motorway to be linked with Shkup than with serbia.Or only if Kosova have enough money to spend for nothing then they can build the motorway till Mitrovice.


----------



## KingGenti

sotonsi said:


> Tirana and Belgrade will be linked as a consequence of that.


Only bullets have always linked and always will link Albanians and serbs.Kosovo have its own sea port in Albania,an new motorway that link Prishtina with Tirana and thats all what Kosova need.Albania links Kosovo with europe, not serbia.


----------



## KingGenti

shpirtkosova said:


> Ofcourse Serbia has interest to connect to Albania... Afterall access to Albanian sea is much needed for further development of the Presheva Valley and southern parts of Serbia.


Albanian ports are only for Albania and Kosovo needs..How east Kosova aka Presheva valley is linked with Republic of Kosova it self?


----------



## Ermir

^^Guys, drop the nationalist lines please.



sotonsi said:


> However, you want a relationship with Kosovo, surely?


This doesn't make sense. Albania and Kosovo are almost united.



> If both Belgrade and Tirana want a link to Prishtina (and vice versa: Prishtina to Belgrade and Tirana), then when these are built, Tirana and Belgrade will be linked as a consequence of that.


Well, as line on the map yes. However, much to the dismay of South Serbia businessmen who come often to Albania, for as long as Serbia does not recognize Kosovo making border crossings a huge problem for everyone, the link will remain that line. Transport and trade will remain minimal as if there were no road. The one linking Durres to Kosovo is working great though .


----------



## shpirtkosova

KingGenti said:


> Albanian ports are only for Albania and Kosovo needs..How east Kosova aka Presheva valley is linked with Republic of Kosova it self?


Presheva Valley is on the edge of the Nish Shkup Motorway, When Prishtine - Shkup Motorway is built then Albanians in southern Serbia will also have access to the Albanian sea.


----------



## Buddy Holly

edis_mumin said:


> The pictures are great, I have never been in Prizren, but I would like to visit it.
> Best regards for the improvement of roads, especially for route Mitrovica - Pristina - Ferizaj, because I'm using this route while driving to Macedonia.
> 
> All the best for Kosovo :applause:



Here are two short videos from a section of Mitrovica - Prishtina, shot yesterday. This one is just over 5km, while an additional 10km are being worked on (the entire route is 32km, connecting the two cities). 



Buddy Holly said:


> *M25 Prishtine - Mitrovice (drejtimi Prishtine)*. Eshte shtru shtresa e fundit e asfalltit, dhe eshte bere vendosja e shenjezimit horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drejtimi Mitrovice *


----------



## Palance

Nice videos. Just wondering: Since it is hardly possible to cross the Ibar bridge in Mitrovica easily, how is it to drive around (east) of the city?


----------



## Buddy Holly

Palance said:


> Nice videos. Just wondering: Since it is hardly possible to cross the Ibar bridge in Mitrovica easily, how is it to drive around (east) of the city?


I don't think it's a big problem to cross the bridge... while the situation is not perfect, it's a far cry from the old and tense situation. Many people commute from/to Serbia by crossing the bridge.. since you'll probably have foreign plates, you'll have a pretty worry-free ride in my opinion. 

I don't know about the drive around, perhaps someone else can answer that.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Buddy Holly said:


> I don't think it's a big problem to cross the bridge... while the situation is not perfect, it's a far cry from the old and tense situation. Many people commute from/to Serbia by crossing the bridge.. since you'll probably have foreign plates, you'll have a pretty worry-free ride in my opinion.
> 
> I don't know about the drive around, perhaps someone else can answer that.


I would not be so optimistic, while the situation on the south is very stable, The north is much more tense which is caused by many Serbian radicals wanting to bring down the Kosovo government and institutions and replace them with that of Serbia. I would not recommend going through the Mitrovica border crossing.


----------



## edis_mumin

Nice videos, thanks.
Kosovo needs connections with all neighbours, including Serbia. Kosovian citizens from western european countries are still using serbian roads on the way to their homes on Kosovo.

Bypassing Mitrovica you are not getting any problems. Just do not enter the city from Zvečan...


----------



## Buddy Holly

Photos from the construction site of Kosovo's first fully-fledged motorway *Vermice (Prizren) - Prishtina*. Photos are dated 25-30 August.





albanni said:


> Disa foto te dates 25 Gusht dhe 30 Gusht.Shihen punimet e autostrades dhe nje pjese e kampit te Bechtel-Enka.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyranoo

Does somebody knows how exactly the motorway from Prizren will connect Pristina in a first instance (2-5 years)? I guess the motorway will be the first to join Pristina, before the construction of the ringroads. Do we have confirmation that they will build the whole section going left to Pristina ? Are there connections foreseen with the motorway to Skopje ? What is a reasonable date for this section to opened ? Many questions 

Thanks,

XP


----------



## Buddy Holly

cyranoo said:


> Does somebody knows how exactly the motorway from Prizren will connect Pristina in a first instance (2-5 years)? I guess the motorway will be the first to join Pristina, before the construction of the ringroads. Do we have confirmation that they will build the whole section going left to Pristina ? Are there connections foreseen with the motorway to Skopje ? What is a reasonable date for this section to opened ? Many questions
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> XP


The motorway from Prizren will connect to Prishtine (and from there to Mitrovica, Ferizaj and, ultimately, Skopje). The highway to Skopje is currently mostly 2x1, with a 12km section that's 2x2. The motorway from Prizren will connect to the planned motorway to Skopje in the town of Lipjan. 

The Ministry of Transportation has finished the plans for the new motorway to Skopje. Now we're waiting for them to announce the _expression of interest_ invitation, and then the tendering process. According to some estimates, it'll take ~300 million euros.


----------



## cyranoo

Thanks Buddy,
Connection in Lipjan will be at the existing E2/E65 crossing (Benetton Outlet) ? Can I find a project map of this area with how the motorway will be connected exactly ? I would like to understand if the traffic generated by the new link with Tirana will use the existing road from Lipjan to Pristina (these 12 km of 2x2) for a while or not... 
Cheers,XP


----------



## cyranoo

*Tirana Motorway connection in L*

Here is a zoning plan ordered by Municipality 2-3 years ago. I do not see any connection of the new motorway in Lypjan with the existing 2x2 road. Is this map wrong ?


----------



## shpirtkosova

cyranoo said:


> Here is a zoning plan ordered by Municipality 2-3 years ago. I do not see any connection of the new motorway in Lypjan with the existing 2x2 road. Is this map wrong ?











This is a very early plan of all the motorways which are currently are being built or will start construction soon... I think there is some deviation of the Morine Merdare motorway but I am in doubt it will affect Lipjan.


----------



## cyranoo

The numbers on the road sections in red indicate, I guess, the AADT (Average Annual Daily Traffic). Are these figures traffic future expectations or based on real measurements ? If yes, do you have the date of these measurements ? 
It is very interesting to see how these new roads will affect the overall behaviour and economy in Kosovo. In Western Europe, we do not see immediate effect of such investments. Here, yes !


----------



## Buddy Holly

Those numbers are from 2006, I had posted the feasibility study that includes various maps and numbers derived from actual measurements of traffic. It's in this topic, search under "feasibility study" or some such.


----------



## grlmopz

Hello,

I'll be in Kosovo in late December and wanted to get a sense of what the road conditions are typically like (specifically, the probability of heavy snow.)

I'm hoping to drive from Pristina to Peje, onwards to Prizren, ending up in Skopje.

Is this an unreasonable journey to plan in the dead of winter? On the way from Prizren to Skopje, route 17 east to E65 south looks like the most direct route, but it also seems very mountainous. Would I be better advised to take E851 to E65 instead?

Thanks!


----------



## Buddy Holly

grlmopz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be in Kosovo in late December and wanted to get a sense of what the road conditions are typically like (specifically, the probability of heavy snow.)
> 
> I'm hoping to drive from Pristina to Peje, onwards to Prizren, ending up in Skopje.
> 
> Is this an unreasonable journey to plan in the dead of winter? On the way from Prizren to Skopje, route 17 east to E65 south looks like the most direct route, but it also seems very mountainous. Would I be better advised to take E851 to E65 instead?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there, sorry for the late reply. 

The most logical route for you would be to go to Peja first, then to Prizren and then to Skopje. The road from Prishtina to Peja is currently under construction (expansion from 2x1 to 2x2) for about ~40 of its 80+km. The first section - 8km - is finished and smooth in asphalt. The rest of the U/C road ranges from good (ready to be paved) to rough (still smoothing it over, etc.). The rest of the 40+km are generally fine. From Peja to Prizren you should not have any troubles if you're driving with winter tires, the snow is plowed away and it's clear. The mountainous (and beautiful!) part, as you noted, starts from Prizren to Skopje, but it is certainly doable in December. Kosovo gets a lot of snow during the winter, but it quickly melts in December. The real heavy snow comes fairly late, in January or so. 

Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## Buddy Holly

Progress on the Prishtina - Prizren - Albania motorway:



Pejoni said:


> *Bektel & Enka zotohet se segmenti i parë i autostradës do të jetë gati me kohë*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.koha.net/index.php?cid=1,5,38283


also:



>


http://mtpt.org/?page=25&lang=1&item=181


----------



## Junkie

Nice progress with highways.
Anyway after the construction of Skopje's northern bypass which is 25 km in length and connects the east entrance with highway E-75 (Belgrade-Athens) and west city entrance with E-65 highway (Tetovo-Gostivar...Ohrid), I think autorities should start a plan with connection to Kosovo and Republic of Macedonia and Skopje's north entrance towards border to Kosovo. Whats the plans from your side?


----------



## Plisat

Junkie said:


> Nice progress with highways.
> Anyway after the construction of Skopje's northern bypass which is 25 km in length and connects the east entrance with highway E-75 (Belgrade-Athens) and west city entrance with E-65 highway (Tetovo-Gostivar...Ohrid), I think autorities should start a plan with connection to Kosovo and Republic of Macedonia and Skopje's north entrance towards border to Kosovo. Whats the plans from your side?


I know that the Ministry has announced that somewhere in October or September will announce the intrested companies for building the highway. Becouse of current political situation (split of coalition between leading parties and moving to early elections) the status is unknown.
As I know the new highway will not go though current road, I think they will move more into east to escape the Sharr montains. I didn't see the project, so somebody else might give you more info.


----------



## shpirtkosova

There will be a full motorway from Prishtine to Macedonian border, this will be paid by building company then the company will get their work paid by tolls.


----------



## Buddy Holly

The re-construction (from 2x1 to 2x2 with hard shoulders) is progressing on the *M9 Prishtina - Peja* national road. Asphalt has been laid, or is about to be laid in most sections. Overpasses are nearing completion, and most bridges are also on their way to being completed. 



> *M9 Prishtine - Peje (pjesa nga Aeroporti deri afer Malisheves)*. Sic po shihet ndoshta edhe ne foto, punet kane perparuar dhe rruga po e merr trajten e saj. Pjese solide jane asfalltuar, tjerat po behen gati per asfalltim. Urat/nenkalimet po ndertohen me te madhe, dhe puna eshte shpejtuar para zgjedhjeve.


----------



## Buddy Holly

^^ Part 2 



Buddy Holly said:


> Pjesa e dyte e fotove. Edhe ketu shihet se punet kane perparuar dukshem, e gjithe rruga ose eshte asfalltuar ose eshte bere gati per asfalltim. Mbikalimi numer 2 eshte ne perfundim e siper.


----------



## Buddy Holly

^^ 



Buddy Holly said:


> Turra e trete





Buddy Holly said:


> Eee mire, mire pra.
> 
> Turra e katert (dhe e fundit), ne kthim e siper po shtronin asfalltin ne disa pjese tjera sic shihet ne tri fotot e para (djathtas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ure


----------



## liburni

Thx for updating this thread buddy. 

heres a mini update by Lirim on Vermice-Prizren section of the new highway linking Kosovo with Albania:



Lirim said:


> Vermic


----------



## Buddy Holly

An update from the *Prizren - Prishtina* motorway, thanks to *Arbenit*. 



Arbenit said:


> *Ura gjigante! Rruga Vermice (kufiri) - Prizren (kilometri i 4-te perafersisht); kryqezimi i autostrades me magjistrale
> Si duket eshte dashte autostrada me u "qu" me larte "sherri" i hidrocentralit te planifikuar te Zhurit...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rruga Vermice (kufiri) - Prizren (kilometri i 9-te perafersisht); kryqezimi i autostrades me magjistrale:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rruga Vermice (kufiri) - Prizren (kilometri i 11 -te perafersisht); kryqezimi i autostrades me magjistrale:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rruga Prizren - Gjakove, 500 metra ne dalje prej Prizrenit, kryqezimi i autostrades me magjistrale:*


----------



## Buddy Holly

*M25/E80 Prishtina - Mitrovica*


----------



## Buddy Holly

A couple more from the same road.. 



Arbenit said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Buddy Holly said:


> *M25/E80 Prishtina - Mitrovica*


300 meters of it? :colgate:


----------



## Buddy Holly

ChrisZwolle said:


> 300 meters of it? :colgate:


More like 10km. 

A video from the first lot; a 3km section that's finished. 






A ~7km stretch is currently under construction (sections of it are almost done, others are being worked on). 




































































































Two more videos from these U/C sections












I suggest you educate yourself better next time before making snarky comments.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

side-walk?

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1433/42126084.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maxx☢Power;67519587 said:


> I think what he was referring to was that the pictures were all taken in the same place, within 300m.


Exactly. All 5 pics were basically of the same curve. I don't mind seeing pictures from Kosovo's improving road network, but let's not exaggerate it.


----------



## Norsko

Is this the motorway wich will connect with Albania? And if so (this being a motorway); Should it not be buildt outside of buildt up areas?


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

Norsko said:


> Is this the motorway wich will connect with Albania? And if so (this being a motorway); Should it not be buildt outside of buildt up areas?


No, this is not the Prishtina - Durres (Albania) motorway. This is the Prishtina - Mitrovica (a city in the north) national road. 

Photos from some of the construction works on the Prishtina - Durres motorway can be seen in post nr. 761 and 762 (in the beginning of this page)


----------



## Norsko

I understand. Construction of motorway towards Albania looks promissing! :cheers:


----------



## Buddy Holly

ChrisZwolle said:


> Exactly. All 5 pics were basically of the same curve. I don't mind seeing pictures from Kosovo's improving road network, but let's not exaggerate it.


I don't see a curve here. 










I noted the number/name of the road, and then posted some photos from a part of that road. I can't post 10,000 pictures covering every meter of the road. Any careful reader of this thread will know that a map of the 2x2 sections (completed or still U/C) was already posted, and these were photos from that section. No one is claiming that the entire 32km road is 2x2. 

A map posted in this thread on August 15th denotes the length of the route that's currently U/C. 










Link to the post.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Maxx☢Power;67519587 said:


> I think what he was referring to was that the pictures were all taken in the same place, within 300m.


They weren't. 

This photo here 










was taken at least 5km away from this other photo 










_this is not the same curve._


----------



## Buddy Holly

Maxx☢Power;67546147 said:


> Which does contain 5 photos of a very short stretch of road - basically all the same. Chris simply pointed this out with a harmless joke; there's no need to get your panties in a twist. Everybody appreciates your contributions, but you have to admit that a post showing 5 photos of almost the exact same spot on a road is a little pointless  But too much is better than too little.


Well, perhaps 5 photos is too much, but I also posted other photos showing a completely different part of the road.

Anyway, I think we should move on. :lol:


----------



## shpirtkosova

Buddy Holly said:


> Well, perhaps 5 photos is too much, but I also posted other photos showing a completely different part of the road.
> 
> Anyway, I think we should move on. :lol:


hmm I think some people need to get out more! So what you posted 5 pictures of the same stretch of road!?! They wasted about 25 seconds going through 4 photos they don't want to look at, get upset about wasting the 25 seconds so decide to waste another 5 minutes in total stressing their anger of the 25 seconds lost, just a shame i'm already wasting about 7 minutes pointing this out too! :lol:


----------



## edis_mumin

>


Oooops! It looks like this house on the left side of picture should be removed from here.


----------



## Buddy Holly

edis_mumin said:


> Oooops! It looks like this house on the left side of picture should be removed from here.


Yeah, property issues, as always. The guy didn't accept the offer from the ministry, and is looking at getting more money for that house. They're arguing over the amount of money the ministry needs to pay the owner to expropriate his house. The road has been widened up to his house on both sides.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Maybe, it's good to post a map with the part of the road that is U/C in each post or at least on each page where there are photos from that stretch. _If you have time._

That is usually what I try to do in the bulgarian section:cheers:


----------



## ScraperDude

Bad_Hafen said:


> side-walk?
> 
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1433/42126084.jpg


I noticed that too. Is this a motorway or just a highway? Also I can not tell if there is room for a shoulder once the lanes are painted. Can someone clarify this?
I'm excited to learn more about the road development in this region as I've been studying the history of this region recently.


----------



## Buddy Holly

There's plenty of room for a shoulder once lanes are painted. The road is just a highway, but with motorway characteristics (controlled access in some parts, hard shoulder, grade separated, etc).


----------



## Kulla

SkaNdErBeG said:


> Disa foto qe i bera ne Dhjetor 2010. Ndoshta pak postim i vonuar, por me mire vone se kurre


.... 


Pictures date back to Dec 2010.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is A1 around Prizren?


----------



## Arbenit

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is A1 around Prizren?


Correct.


----------



## shpirtkosova

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is A1 around Prizren?


Your knowledge of European highway system is pretty inspiring, most people in Europe don't know the capital of the republic.


----------



## Triple C

Is there any map about Kosovo's motorway and main highways?


----------



## Buddy Holly

Arbenit said:


> Correct.


A couple more from the construction of this motorway. 

















































http://www.kosovomotorway.com/Begp/


----------



## shpirtkosova

Triple C said:


> Is there any map about Kosovo's motorway and main highways?


Well the overall result by end of 2012 should look something like this, thats what they plan anyway, most of these highways and motorways are aunder construction.


----------



## vectom

shpirtkosova, I'm interested to know which of this corridors are going to be full profiled motorways (1+2 + 2 + 1), de-leveled from bypassing and access roads, with fences around? 

and which are going to be cheaper "fast roads" without aux. lanes and without full de-levelization?


----------



## Buddy Holly

^^ The ones from Prishtina to Prizren, and from Prishtina to Macedonia (Skopje) will be full motorways, whereas the ones from Prishtina to Peja and Mitrovica will be expressways. Except the one towards Skopje, all the other ones are under U/C.


----------



## vectom

excellent news then, hope these projects are sustainable enough to be built and be used afterwards. Can you estimate how many percents of Priština - Prizren motorway has been completed so far? And when will they finish it, by your estimation? I would love to be able to use that motorway in a near future towards southern Adriatic. 

Sorry for my ignorance, but I guess other posters here are also little informed about the details, I wanna know what type of financing is behind construction of that one? Is it 'public-private' partnership between the government and investors, or full concession? 

Also, can you tell more about dynamics of construction works between Priština and K.Mitrovica? Is there any chance that the part northern from K.Mitrovica gets under construction too, in current situation. So far, I know that this road part is fully maintained by vendors loyal and financed from Serbia proper, so I guess there are no sustainable plans to get expressway built there while the things are set like nowdays. Or I might be wrong?


----------



## omnipotent

Work on Kosovo motorway started last Oktober and it will take 36 months to be completed!
The motorway is divided in 3 segments and each will take a year to be constructed (more or less). In 1.5 years the motorway should reach Prishtina.
Nobody knows how this road will be financed yet or how much it will really cost.

Work on Mitrovica highway started in 2009, and so far they have paved only a few km. With this tempo they will reach Mitrovica in 10 years!


----------



## Buddy Holly

vectom said:


> excellent news then, hope these projects are sustainable enough to be built and be used afterwards. Can you estimate how many percents of Priština - Prizren motorway has been completed so far? And when will they finish it, by your estimation? I would love to be able to use that motorway in a near future towards southern Adriatic.


First: the name of the city is Prishtina. Second, road improvement has always proven to be important for economic development, particularly considering the fact that -- apart from Prishtina - Prizren -- all existing projects are simply extensions/modernizations of the existing road network. 



> Sorry for my ignorance, but I guess other posters here are also little informed about the details, I wanna know what type of financing is behind construction of that one? Is it 'public-private' partnership between the government and investors, or full concession?


All of them, with the exception of Prishtina - Skopje, are financed by the Government of Kosovo. Prishtina - Skopje has not been tendered yet, and the Government is considering a concession. 



> Also, can you tell more about dynamics of construction works between Priština and K.Mitrovica? Is there any chance that the part northern from K.Mitrovica gets under construction too, in current situation. So far, I know that this road part is fully maintained by vendors loyal and financed from Serbia proper, so I guess there are no sustainable plans to get expressway built there while the things are set like nowdays. Or I might be wrong?


Again, the names of the cities are: Prishtina and Mitrovica. Second, there is no "Serbia proper", just Serbia, a neighbor of Kosovo. Current plans are for an expressway towards the city of Mitrovica, meaning all the way to city limits, not extending further towards the border with Serbia.


----------



## vectom

Buddy Holly, thanks for the info on questions I've asked you. I also agree that there's no sustainable planing of extension expressway profile northern than Kosovska Mitrovica as of unsorted political/administrative issues on that small stretch of Kosovo. 
When you say 'financed by the Government of Kosovo' what does it mean? Did they take loans, or it's financed from 'privatisation' funds, or what? If you could give more detailed data, it would be blast 

As for naming conventions, if there could be more objective tolerance in the cyberspace (and on this forums too), I think we all could live easier lives. Who the hell cares whose dick got erection by pointing out their own point of view even upon naming cities. Even then, I spelled cities correct even according to the current constitution of Republic of Kosovo. I mean, spare us that bullshit man, this is a peaceful forum, and all I wanna find in this thread is the right info about development. With the best wishes to all of contributers, I'm just advising you to relax as there are boneheads on all sides that corrupt the quality of this threads by that dick-erecting bullshit. And us who don't give a damn are nothing to do but to quit the pond and leave it to the pigs. Honestly speaking. So if you're up for professional discussion about constructions, I'm all up for it! 

Therefore, my concern is financing. Is there any good online source about current status of Kosovo's financing and GDB/loans taken? I'm interested for myself basically, wondering how sustainable could be objectively very poor economy of nowdays' Kosovo to hold this important project without getting too much into loans at IMF, EBRD funds, etc.. 
Btw, are IMF/EBRD funds available at all for Kosovo yet?
For example, this 'new motorways & corridors' virus is well spread around the poor Balkans in past few years, in my opinion it already became a folklore of corrupted infrastructure ministers, who over-saturate importance of the 'corridors'. Everyone can notice the same thing in, for example, Serbia, where current minister Mrkonjic doesn't get off TV screens shouting about corridors, etc, while the country shows relatively poor results in motorway construction, when measured in kilometers. At the same time, public debt of Serbia rises rapidly up thanks to credits taken for this stuff, and it's for a long time so far very obvious that one Serbia can not finance this works without getting very much in debt. That's why I'm wondering if there's any reliable data upon the same economical issues that are going on in Kosovo today, regarding roads. I just can't easily believe that Kosovo can spend enough money for such expensive project(s) without getting deeply into debts. So someone with more info, give it here


----------



## shpirtkosova

vectom said:


> Buddy Holly, thanks for the info on questions I've asked you. I also agree that there's no sustainable planing of extension expressway profile northern than Kosovska Mitrovica as of unsorted political/administrative issues on that small stretch of Kosovo.
> When you say 'financed by the Government of Kosovo' what does it mean? Did they take loans, or it's financed from 'privatisation' funds, or what? If you could give more detailed data, it would be blast
> 
> As for naming conventions, if there could be more objective tolerance in the cyberspace (and on this forums too), I think we all could live easier lives. Who the hell cares whose dick got erection by pointing out their own point of view even upon naming cities. Even then, I spelled cities correct even according to the current constitution of Republic of Kosovo. I mean, spare us that bullshit man, this is a peaceful forum, and all I wanna find in this thread is the right info about development. With the best wishes to all of contributers, I'm just advising you to relax as there are boneheads on all sides that corrupt the quality of this threads by that dick-erecting bullshit. And us who don't give a damn are nothing to do but to quit the pond and leave it to the pigs. Honestly speaking. So if you're up for professional discussion about constructions, I'm all up for it!
> 
> Therefore, my concern is financing. Is there any good online source about current status of Kosovo's financing and GDB/loans taken? I'm interested for myself basically, wondering how sustainable could be objectively very poor economy of nowdays' Kosovo to hold this important project without getting too much into loans at IMF, EBRD funds, etc..
> Btw, are IMF/EBRD funds available at all for Kosovo yet?
> For example, this 'new motorways & corridors' virus is well spread around the poor Balkans in past few years, in my opinion it already became a folklore of corrupted infrastructure ministers, who over-saturate importance of the 'corridors'. Everyone can notice the same thing in, for example, Serbia, where current minister Mrkonjic doesn't get off TV screens shouting about corridors, etc, while the country shows relatively poor results in motorway construction, when measured in kilometers. At the same time, public debt of Serbia rises rapidly up thanks to credits taken for this stuff, and it's for a long time so far very obvious that one Serbia can not finance this works without getting very much in debt. That's why I'm wondering if there's any reliable data upon the same economical issues that are going on in Kosovo today, regarding roads. I just can't easily believe that Kosovo can spend enough money for such expensive project(s) without getting deeply into debts. So someone with more info, give it here


I would just like to add that in the constitution of Kosovo, there are three main languages used as official and only two languages are used for road signs, First Language being Albanian, second Serbian... Buddy was not trying to sabbotage the discussion but to correct you on the name factors.


----------



## Buddy Holly

vectom said:


> When you say 'financed by the Government of Kosovo' what does it mean?


It's not rocket science; the Government of the Republic of Kosovo has a yearly budget, and it finances road construction through the proceedings of that budget. Labor in Kosovo is pretty cheap, so roads don't cost an arm and a leg; an almost 25km stretch that is widened and reconstructed - including several large bridges and interchanges - costs close to 55 million euros. This is affordable, and is directly financed by the Government. 



> I mean, spare us that bullshit man


I suggest you "spare us that bullshit man" about "Serbia proper" and whatnot. You want to ask about roads? Ask about roads, don't make political statements about "Serbia proper" and other fantasies. 



> Therefore, my concern is financing.


It shouldn't be; you're not paying for the road through your taxes, so no need for "concern". 



> Btw, are IMF/EBRD funds available at all for Kosovo yet?


Kosovo is not a member of EBRD yet, and cannot borrow from it. It is a member of the IMF, and has a stand-by agreement with the IMF at around 109 million euros. All of this can be found with a simple Google search. 



> I just can't easily believe that Kosovo can spend enough money for such expensive project(s) without getting deeply into debts. So someone with more info, give it here


The A1 from Prishtina to Prizren will be financed directly by the budget. Other expressways are also financed directly by the budget, though their construction is done lot by lot, as money becomes available, and is not one huge public contract.


----------



## Kulla

Nolt said:


> *Tërrne (Suhareke) - Punimet ne ur per autostraden - 25 shkurt 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reshtan (Suhareke) - Punimet ne kompleksin per daljen dhe kyqjen perautostrades - 25 shkurt 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punimet nuk ndalen, punohet 24 ore edhe me reflektora. Gurthyesit kan shume pun, ma shume ka kamiona sesa kerra te thjesht neper rrug.


............


----------



## Kulla

*@ Buddy Holly*. Just contact an moderator. The guy is clearly trolling and has no interest in the developments being made in Kosova, but just wants to derail the thread.


----------



## vectom

guys, thanks for this kind of responses. still better than nothing.

i was doing a research on motorway construction feasibility cases in Montenegro, Serbia and Kosovo, that's why I was asking this stuff. Seems that Google will help more now on. Anyway, thanks for anything.

FYI, I'm neither Serbian, neither orthodox/christian, so no need to flame at me cos of my supposed nationality. Have a nice day and wish this thread lots of nice pics (of completed motorways).


----------



## RolexAL

vectom said:


> guys, thanks for this kind of responses. still better than nothing.
> 
> i was doing a research on motorway construction feasibility cases in Montenegro, Serbia and Kosovo, that's why I was asking this stuff. Seems that Google will help more now on. Anyway, thanks for anything.
> 
> FYI, I'm neither Serbian, neither orthodox/christian, so no need to flame at me cos of my supposed nationality. Have a nice day and wish this thread lots of nice pics (of completed motorways).


None cares what the hell are you or about your religion.Acquire information from what is posted here or if u have something to ask..do it.. without being provocative.


----------



## RolexAL

shpirtkosova said:


> Well the overall result by end of 2012 should look something like this, thats what they plan anyway, most of these highways and motorways are aunder construction.


Thanks for the map.


----------



## stickedy

@Buddy Holly
Thanks!! I'll be in the region in August and I would like to drive through Rugova and over Cakor. 10 weeks left, things could happen very fast in Balkans 

However, it will not be the last trip to Greece, so if not this year, so perhaps next year 

@pause
I doubt that this picture shows Čakor. To be honest, driving over Čakor was so long ago (20 years) that I can't really remember the landscape, but the road looks far to wide and good to be the one over Čakor


----------



## shpirtkosova

stickedy said:


> @Buddy Holly
> Thanks!! I'll be in the region in August and I would like to drive through Rugova and over Cakor. 10 weeks left, things could happen very fast in Balkans
> 
> However, it will not be the last trip to Greece, so if not this year, so perhaps next year
> 
> @pause
> I doubt that this picture shows Čakor. To be honest, driving over Čakor was so long ago (20 years) that I can't really remember the landscape, but the road looks far to wide and good to be the one over Čakor


I hae spoken to my father about this matter and he said that back in the days of Yugoslavia he only used this road to get to Montenegro. Today on the Kosovo side it goes through serb villages and for this reason the government in Kosovo will probably not invest as there would be tension with Albanians and Serbs using the road. He also mentiones that the road goes through Serbian territory which would also be a factor for Kosovo not to implement this project as Serbia does not recognise the Kosovo passports. This a sad truth of what wars bring.


----------



## stickedy

Uh? Are you sure? It's only 25 km from Peja to the Montenegrin border and there is no Serbian territory. Serbia is in the Northeast from Peja and the road goes straight to the East to Montenegro! And I doubt that there are any Serb villages (or Serbs at all) on this 25 km through Rugova canyon. As far as I know this region had always a huge Albanian majority.


----------



## shpirtkosova

stickedy said:


> Uh? Are you sure? It's only 25 km from Peja to the Montenegrin border and there is no Serbian territory. Serbia is in the Northeast from Peja and the road goes straight to the East to Montenegro! And I doubt that there are any Serb villages (or Serbs at all) on this 25 km through Rugova canyon. As far as I know this region had always a huge Albanian majority.


Well if you what you are saying is correct then our government is losing a good chance for further cooporation in trade and tourism with Montenegro. It seems our government has forgotten Montenegro alltogether as it is aiming to complete the motorway linking Albania and starting to the realisation of the motorway link with Macedonia. Serbia has been put aside for now because they refuse to link the Kosovo motorway with Nis and for this reason they want to connect the current motorway which is in construction with Skopje. Montenegro has recognised our statehood and we should offer you easier trade acess to Kosovo, Macedonia and other surrounding countries.


----------



## mcarling

^^
Highway construction funds are limited. It's probably not possible to simultaneously build highways to Albania, Macedonia, and Montenegro. Priorities must be set.

I don't see any possibility for Kosovo (or any of its neighbours) to qualify for European Regional Development Fund money in 2013-18. Croatia just barely qualified. I believe Croatia will be the last country to qualify for this five-year funding round. I guess Albania, Kosovo, Macedonia, Montenegro, and Serbia will all qualify for 2018-23.

Of course, there are other opportunities for the EU to provide subsidies.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I think the motorway link with Macedonia will go through a private render where the company builds the motorway has full ownership of that motorway for a limited amount of years and therefore gets its payback through tolls commonly found in most of European countries. I don't think there will ever be a motorway connection with Montenegro though because it will be economically unworthwhile for the Montenegrins to connect Kosovo to their capital city or their coastline.


----------



## stickedy

The spatial plan for Montenegro till 2020 includes a motorway connection between Andrijevica (Motorway Bar-Boljare) and Kosovo through Cakor (Tunel). However. I doubt that construction will beginn until 2020 since Bar-Boljare and Adriatic-Ionian Highway are far more important for Montenegro right now - and there isn't done anything on both projects right now.

Anyway, they could open the pass nonetheless


----------



## shpirtkosova

Here is some contribution from Arbenit and Nolt on the Albanian forum of SSC....



Arbenit said:


> Te Prizreni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri mbikalime..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te Duhla (Zlapuzhani). Kqyreni ate xhipin sa i vogel po duket..





Nolt said:


> *Bllace - Sllapuzhan - Maj 2011*





Arbenit said:


> Keto ura gjenden te tranziti i Prizrenit prej rruges se Prishtines ne rruge te Gjakoves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me saktesisht, kur e kalon betonjerken e Bektelit dhe kampin e KFORit, perafersisht pak pertej gjysmes se rruges..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saktesisht, tek kjo tabela ketu:


----------



## Buddy Holly

Great progress, great pictures. Loving the three overpasses


----------



## Buddy Holly

After almost 3 years of construction, the flyover roundabout in Prishtina is almost done. They're pouring the asphalt now and putting some of the finishing touches on it. Photos are courtesy of the Ministry of Infrastructure (new name: it used to be known as the Ministry of Transport and Telecommunication). 



Art R. said:


> Rrethi i Madh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ket foton e fundit kqyreni me link se osht shume e madhe e pritova me zvogelu :
> http://mi-ks.net/data/images/IMG_0157_2896.jpg
> 
> te marrura nga faqja e Ministrise se Infrastruktures


----------



## Ermir

100_1375 by defras, on Flickr


----------



## shpirtkosova

*Skopje Highway Risks Busting Kosovo’s Budget*

Kosovo’s government has announced a major new highway to Macedonia, despite its existing financial commitments to finish building the country’s first highway to Albania.

Earlier this month, the cabinet announced that it planned to press on with a scheme to build a highway from Pristina to Skopje, capital of Macedonia.

*The new highway will be 55km long and will have two tunnels. The longest tunnel will be built in Kacanik, 2.2 km meters long.*The American-Turkish consortium Bechtel Enka is currently constructing Kosovo’s first highway, to Albania, at a cost of between 700 million euro and 1 billion euro. 

Experts warn that the new highway could further imperil the country’s rocky finances. 

Until 2007, Kosovo’s budget was characterised by budget surpluses of more than 7 per cent, but in 2010 the budget deficit was 2.6 per cent, largely because of increased capital expenditures on the Albania highway. This year’s deficit is expected to reach 5 per cent of the GDP.

Because of increased budget expenditure, and in particular spending on the highway and increased salaries for civil servants, the IMF halted its Stand-by Arrangement with Kosovo, depriving the country of 150 million euros in grants and loans.

An IMF assessment of Kosovo said: “New spending initiatives need to be costed thoroughly, and their accommodation requires higher revenues or expenditure cuts elsewhere.

“Importantly, the government plans another highway from Pristina to Skopje/Macedonia, for which a sound financing plan is an indispensable prerequisite.” 

*Lah Nitaj, the advisor to the Minister of Infrastructure, Fehmi Mujota, told Balkan Insight that a tender would be announced in July to construct the new road.* 

Construction of the new motorway is also foreseen in the Ministry of Finance’s long-term spending plans, *where it is noted that work on “Route 6″ is supposed to start in the last quarter of 2012 and take three years. *
Lumir Abdixhiku, of the think tank, the Institute Riinvest, said the new highway could not be built only with budget money, as there was no provision for this extra expense in the budget forecasts. 

According to him, Kosovo would not be able to find the 600 million euro needed for this highway, especially while it was still struggling to find the 1 billion needed to finish the Vermice-Merdare highway.

“There is definitely no chance that this can be funded with budget money, as the country’s financial stability is under question even with the highway that has already started,” Abdixhiku said. 

*Abdixhiku added: “If they plan to build it with budget money, Kosovo risks entering a deeper budget crisis than Greece.”*
But Lah Nitaj maintainted that the government had weighed all these issues and still believed the project could be completed without risking financial stability.

http://www.eurasiareview.com/skopje-highway-risks-busting-kosovos-budget-08072011/


----------



## Kulla

*[B]Rruga Prishtine - Gjakove (Via Rakovinë) [/B]*



Arbenit said:


>


......


----------



## Kulla

Buddy Holly said:


> Disa foto te autoudhes, merite e Ministrise se Infrastruktures (qe, per cudi, paska fillu me vendos fotografi te punimeve ne faqe te saj). Urat po duket qe ose jane ne perfundim e siper, ose po ndertohen me te madhe ne keto 4 segmentet e para.


.........


----------



## liburni

edit


----------



## Kulla

Buddy Holly said:


> Tjera:


...........


----------



## liburni

edit


----------



## Kulla

^^ *Repost. *



petrit said:


> Autostrada"Rruga e Kombit"-Nashec-Prizren-02-06-2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autostrada Vermice, Shkoze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Refki Berisha


.....


----------



## Buddy Holly

^^ 

I guess it's because we're all excited to see the fruits of this investment.


----------



## liburni

Kulla i think we mustve been at it literally at the same time lol coz i looked to see if they had already been posted and they werent LOL. Anyway i edited my posts already, lets keep your posts


----------



## shpirtkosova

Prishtine- Mitrovice highway.... At the end of the video you also get to see the new flyover roundabout in Prishtine.

Video is by Buddy Holly.


----------



## Plisat

.....


----------



## Buddy Holly

An asphalted section of the Prishtina-Prizren motorway that's U/C. 



shpirtkosova said:


>


----------



## Lum Lumi

A video from Kosovo's *M9 Prishtinë - Pejë* (English: Pristina - Peja) showing a recently widened and reconstructed part of this road. Peja is Kosovo's westernmost city, close to the border with Montenegro, and an important industrial center of the country. 







The road on Google Maps in red (rough sketch, the distance may not be exact).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice video. What I don't understand from the signage is that Pristina is straight ahead, but Peje turns off two times. Are those U-turns? (i.e. is this video eastbound?)


----------



## stickedy

How long is that four lane segment of M9 in total? From Prishtina to which city are there four lanes? And are other segments currently under construction?


----------



## x-type

pitty that they haven't limited an access on the road totally.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Based on Google Earth imagery it appears to be about 1/3rd of the way from Prishtina to Peje. It appears to end east of Kijevë.


----------



## Lum Lumi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice video. What I don't understand from the signage is that Pristina is straight ahead, but Peje turns off two times. Are those U-turns? (i.e. is this video eastbound?)


Yes, the video is eastbound, direction Pristina. Sorry, forgot to mention that. No U-turns, thankfully.


----------



## Lum Lumi

stickedy said:


> How long is that four lane segment of M9 in total? From Prishtina to which city are there four lanes? And are other segments currently under construction?


The road itself is around 84km long. The 4-lane segment, most of it completed (some sections still need final work done) is about 48km long according to some (admittedly amateur) measurements I've done mostly using Google Earth and the name of the village nearby where the works stop (Gjurgjevice).


----------



## shpirtkosova

Lum Lumi said:


> The road itself is around 84km long. The 4-lane segment, most of it completed (some sections still need final work done) is about 48km long according to some (admittedly amateur) measurements I've done mostly using Google Earth and the name of the village nearby where the works stop (Gjurgjevice).


I think this section will be part of the Morine-Merdare motorway currently in construction to cut funds, I should also imagine that because quite a big part of the highway has been extended to dual-carriageay highway there will be a second phase in the near future... As we know Kosovo struggles with funding roads because of low budget and hard acess to international monetary funds due to the political dispute with Serbia.


ChrisZwolle, Any Chance we could rename the thread " [RKS] Kosovo Roads and Motorway | Rrugë dhe Autoudha" ?


----------



## Plisat

Once finished in 2013, all main cities in Kosovo will be connected with Pristina on highway or motorway (2X2). I think thats the time when Kosovo Government is thinking to start the highway with Macedonia. Half of the road to Macedonia is motorway (2X2)...but Government is looking to start a complete new highway. 
shpirtkosova mention that there is a lot of job done already due to limited founds, but after the finishing the highways with Macedonia, I think Kosovo has finish their part when it comes to main roads construction. 
There is a quite good possibilities that the highway with Macedonia to start next year. I see that money from Privatisation process that were in foreign banks will be returned to Government that might help that found directed for Merdare-Morina highway to be put on Pristina-Macedonian border highway. Since most of returned founds will be putted on Merdare-Morina highway.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Actually, the 2x2 expressway M2 Prishtinë - Skopje is only about 15km long, the rest is 1x2. 

Also, *shpirtkosova,* the government is not struggling with funding due to the dispute with Serbia, but because it is investing huge sums of money, compared to total GDP, to build the highway connecting Prishtina with Albania. That's a major project for Kosovo and the government will be able to breathe easier after it's completed (mid-2013).


----------



## stickedy

Plisat said:


> ..
> 
> shpirtkosova mention that there is a lot of job done already due to limited founds, but after the finishing the highways with Macedonia, I think Kosovo has finish their part when it comes to main roads construction.
> 
> ..


After finishing Pishtina-Skopje there would be one missing link left: The connection to Montenegro needs to be created. And by that I don't mean a curvy raod over the mountains


----------



## Junkie

Nice progress there. What are the plans and dates for connecting the highway to Skopje's north ring road?


----------



## Lum Lumi

Junkie said:


> Nice progress there. What are the plans and dates for connecting the highway to Skopje's north ring road?


Well, the idea would be to connect Prishtina with a motorway with Skopje's north ring road which would create an uniterrupted motorway from Prishtina, through Macedonia, and all the way 'til Greece. The Govenment of Kosovo has completed the necessary studies and project-proposal, but it's short on funds and will have to wait, at the very least, until end-2012 to start the tendering process. 

Kosovo is looking at securing an IMF loan next year, so it has to stick to a fiscally conservative budget agreed with the IMF. Although the Prime Minister himself is very eager to see a motorway connection with Skopje, the budget is a bit tight right now and we will just have to wait.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lum Lumi said:


> Also, *shpirtkosova,* the government is not struggling with funding due to the dispute with Serbia, but because it is investing huge sums of money, compared to total GDP, to build the highway connecting Prishtina with Albania. That's a major project for Kosovo and the government will be able to breathe easier after it's completed (mid-2013).


Yep, it's important to note that these infrastructure projects in Kosovo (or Albania, Montenegro or Bosnia) are huge compared to the GDP. If the Netherlands executes a € 4 billion project it's just 0.5% of the GDP, but if Kosovo executes an € 1 billion project it may be as much as 10% of the GDP. Which means these projects are much harder to fund for the government.


----------



## UserFree

Lum Lumi said:


> Well, the idea would be to connect Prishtina with a motorway with Skopje's north ring road which would create an uniterrupted motorway from Prishtina, through Macedonia, and all the way 'til Greece. The Govenment of Kosovo has completed the necessary studies and project-proposal, but it's short on funds and will have to wait, at the very least, until end-2012 to start the tendering process.
> 
> Kosovo is looking at securing an IMF loan next year, so it has to stick to a fiscally conservative budget agreed with the IMF. Although the Prime Minister himself is very eager to see a motorway connection with Skopje, the budget is a bit tight right now and we will just have to wait.


Here according to the article provided in the link below, it says that Prishtina - Skopje project is back up, and it should start around the end of 2012.

http://www.qendra.info/ekonomi/16121-fmn-ja-ia-hap-rrugen-autostrades-se-dyte-.html


----------



## Junkie

UserFree said:


> Here according to the article provided in the link below, it says that Prishtina - Skopje project is back up, and it should start around the end of 2012.
> 
> http://www.qendra.info/ekonomi/16121-fmn-ja-ia-hap-rrugen-autostrades-se-dyte-.html


Thats good news.


----------



## shpirtkosova

stickedy said:


> After finishing Pishtina-Skopje there would be one missing link left: The connection to Montenegro needs to be created. And by that I don't mean a curvy raod over the mountains


Well Prishtine - Peje highway is in the process of extending to 2x2 expressway and quite a bit of it is already finished, I should imagine that this expressway will go all the way to Peje. It would be almost impossible for the government to fund a motorway from Prishtine going all the way to the border with Monetengro as the economic prospects would be unfeasible when considering the import and export through Montenegro. In effect, I believe that come maybe 2015-2020 Kosovo will have motorway links with Serbia, Albania and Macedonia. It will also have expressway links to Montenegro and another expressway to Serbia through Mitrovica. All the major cities including some major towns will be fully linked by motorways and expressways to Prishtina. Its not bad going for a newly found republic.



ChrisZwolle, Earlier on I made a special request for a name change of this thread... I am not sure if you saw my request but I proposed this:

[RKS] Kosovo Roads and Motorways/Rruge dhe Autostrada


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why is the motorway numbered as R7?


----------



## Palance

Rruge?


----------



## shpirtkosova

Palance said:


> What does the text on picture 5 mean?
> 
> Temporary or not, but why grafitti?


It says " warning: crossing is temporary".
That is nor graffiti, it means that the motorway cannot be acessed to go to these places because it is under construction.

Chris, I have no idea why they have numbered it R7.... Maybe is is the Albanian for rrugeshpejte.. Which means fast road/motorway. LumiLumi should know.


----------



## Lum Lumi

shpirtkosova said:


> Chris, I have no idea why they have numbered it R7.... Maybe is is the Albanian for rrugeshpejte.. Which means fast road/motorway. LumiLumi should know.


Since this is a motorway, and not an expressway, it could not have been named R because of this made-up word "rrugeshpejte" that a couple of people insist on using. It is, rather, because it is both "*R*ruge" (road) in Albanian, and because it is also "*R*oute" in English. All of the official documentation, when written in English, refers to this road as Route 7 and to the future Prishtina - Skopje motorway as Route 6.


----------



## Verso

Does "autoudha" mean a motorway in Albanian? In Albania it's called "autostrada" (or alternatively "autorruga", I think).


----------



## shpirtkosova

OK, let me give you a quick recap on the difference in roads and names in Kosovo and Albania... Basically Albania has Italian influence on their roads after the fall of communism, where they had to start road infrastructure from scratch whilst Kosovo still has some Yugoslav influenced road building techniques, styles and in some cases even signage such as the motorway signage it has now opted for. Roads in Kosovo are called Magjistrale for highways and dual carriageways (expressways) where as in Albania they opt for Italian superstrada (expressway) even incases where these highways are not dual carriageays... In Albania they use Italian road signage and call their motorways "Autostrada". In Kosovo however, people are not happy with the word "Autostrada" and are campaigning for a more "Albanian" version of the word for motorways. Many people want it to be called Rrugeshpejtë/a or Autorruga. This is basically the difference. The Serbs I think call motorways something like "Autoputi" I'm not percise on that.


----------



## Arbenit

Verso said:


> Does "autoudha" mean a motorway in Albanian? In Albania it's called "autostrada" (or alternatively "autorruga", I think).



By law, in Kosovo, official term for motorway is “autoudhë”, while the name for ex-magistralas is changed to national roads. Law: http://www.kuvendikosoves.org/common/docs/ligjet/2008_03-L-120_al.pdf


----------



## Verso

Thanks a lot for the explanation, guys!


----------



## shpirtkosova

Excelent find Arbenit:
Albanian:



> “*Rrugë nacionale*” nënkupton rrugën publike zyrtarisht të kategorizuar si rrugë nacionale, e
> cila lidh dy e më tepër qytete dhe e cilat mund të shërbej si lidhje me rajonet jashtë Kosovës;
> “*Rrugë publike*” nënkupton sipërfaqen me rëndësi të përgjithshme për komunikacion, e cila
> mund të shfrytëzohet nga pjesëmarrësit në komunikacion sipas kushteve të shpallura nga organi
> kompetent;
> 
> “*Rrugë urbane*” nënkuptohet rruga publike që lidh hapësirat e banueshme brenda
> vendbanimeve të një komune.
> 
> “*Brezi rrugor*” nënkupton brezin tokësor në të dy anët e rrugës nacionale dhe regjionale me
> gjerësi 2 (dy) metra, duke e matur nga pikat e skajshme të profilit tërthor të rrugës dhe nga skaji
> i jashtëm i kanalit për largim të ujërave, për rrugët lokale brezi rrugor është 1 (një) metër.
> 
> “*Brezi mbrojtës rrugor*” nënkupton brezin tokësor në të dy anët e rrugës në të cilin nuk lejohet
> ndërtimi i objekteve e që fillon nga skaji i jashtëm i brezit rrugor;
> 
> “*Ndërtimi*” nënkupton ndërtimin komplet të ri të rrugës dhe të objekteve të tjera përcjellëse të
> rrugës;Në përkufizim dhe në tërë tekstin e ligjit fjala “Autostradë” zëvendësohet me fjalën “Autoudhë”
> 
> “*Autoudhë*” nënkupton rrugën publike posaçërisht të ndërtuar dhe destinuar vetëm për
> lëvizjen e mjeteve motorike, e cila është e shënuar me shenjë të posaçme komunikacioni, e cila
> ka sipërfaqe qarkulluese të ndarë fizikisht për lëvizje nga drejtime të kundërta të shiritave me
> gjerësi së paku 3,5 metra, varësisht nga konfiguracioni i terrenit, me nga një shirit për ndalje
> emergjente në të dy anët e autostradës, me gjerësi së paku 2,5 metra.
> 
> “*Organi përgjegjës për rrugë publike*” nënkupton autoritetin administrativ përkatës të
> emëruar nga Ministria ose Komuna.
> 
> “*Rrugë rajonale*” nënkupton rrugën publike e cila lidh qendrat me rëndësi ekonomike të dy apo
> më tepër regjioneve.
> 
> “*Rrugë lidhëse*” nënkupton rrugën publike e cila lidh vendbanimet me stacionet hekurudhore,
> rrugët për aeroport, banjë shëruese, qendra rekreative parqet nacionale etj.
> 
> “*Rrugë e pa kategorizuar*” nënkupton rrugë e cila nuk është caktuar si rrugë publike, por
> shfrytëzohet për komunikacion si rruga për shfrytëzimin e pyjeve, rruga e liqeve akumulues,
> rruga për destinim bujqësor e të ngjashme.


Google Translate:



> "*National road*" means a public road officially categorized as national roads, the
> linking two or more cities and which could serve as links to outside areas;
> 
> "*Public Road*" means a surface of general importance for traffic, which
> can be used by traffic participants under the conditions stated by the
> competent;
> 
> "*Urban road*" means a public street connecting residential areas within
> settlement of a municipality.
> 
> "*Roadside*" means the terrestrial band on both sides of the national and regional
> width of 2 (two) meters, measured from the extreme points of the transverse profile of the road and the edge
> external canal for removal of water for local roads roadside is 1 (one) meter.
> "*Road Reserve*" means the terrestrial band on both sides of the street where not permitted
> construction of which starts from the outer edge of the roadside;
> 
> "*Construction*" means building a new set of road and other associated facilities to
> road, and the definition of law throughout the text the word "highway" is replaced with the word "Highway"
> 
> "*Highway*" means a public road specially built and designed only for
> motor vehicle movement, which is marked with special sign traffic, which
> surface current is physically separated from the movement of the belt opposite directions with
> minimum width of 3.5 meters, depending on the configuration of the terrain, with one stopping track
> emerging on both sides of the highway, with a minimum width of 2.5 meters.
> 
> "*The body responsible for public road*" means the administrative authority concerned
> appointed by the Ministry or Municipality.
> 
> "*Regional road*" means a public road which connects the centers of economic importance to two or
> more regions.
> 
> "*Roads connecting*" means a public road connecting settlements to railway stations,
> roads to the airport, healing spa, national parks, recreation centers, etc..
> 
> "*Uncategorized Roads*" means roads which is not designated as public roads, but
> used for road traffic as the use of forests, lakes cumulative way,
> way for similar agricultural purpose.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

> “Ndërtimi” nënkupton ndërtimin komplet të ri të rrugës dhe të objekteve të tjera përcjellëse të
> rrugës;Në përkufizim dhe në tërë tekstin e ligjit fjala “Autostradë” zëvendësohet me fjalën “Autoudhë”
> 
> “Autoudhë” nënkupton rrugën publike posaçërisht të ndërtuar dhe destinuar vetëm për
> lëvizjen e mjeteve motorike, e cila është e shënuar me shenjë të posaçme komunikacioni, e cila
> ka sipërfaqe qarkulluese të ndarë fizikisht për lëvizje nga drejtime të kundërta të shiritave me
> gjerësi së paku 3,5 metra, varësisht nga konfiguracioni i terrenit, me nga një shirit për ndalje
> emergjente në të dy anët e *autostradës*, me gjerësi së paku 2,5 metra.


In the beginning it says, that the text uses "Autoudha" instead of "Autostrada" and a few sentences later you can read "Autostrada" again?!

Every albanian dictonary translates Motorway with Autostrada. Autoudha is until now just a creation of the Ministry of Transportation of the Republic of Kosovo, but even they, including minister Mujota, are still using the term Autostrada and not Autoudha. 

http://mi-ks.net/en/61/249


----------



## Lum Lumi

Foolish Farmer said:


> In the beginning it says, that the text uses "Autoudha" instead of "Autostrada" and a few sentences later you can read "Autostrada" again?!
> 
> Every albanian dictonary translates Motorway with Autostrada. Autoudha is until now just a creation of the Ministry of Transportation of the Republic of Kosovo, but even they, including minister Mujota, are still using the term Autostrada and not Autoudha.
> 
> http://mi-ks.net/en/61/249


The law takes precedence over what "every albanian dictionary" allegedly says.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Autoudhe is on the Google translate... If you type "autoudhe" albanian -> English you get "motorway".


----------



## 7t

I am starting to adopt to the use of the term Autoudhë. It has a good sound to it and of course it's more albanian than the word Autostrada.
Government authorities in Albania should pay close attention to the way the language is being reformed in Kosovo by the authorities there. I have yet to see a road sign with ortographic errors there. They should hire web developers from Kosovo as well since they are more gifted and creative. Ministry of Transportation website looks hideous. People in Albania have shit taste. Sorry to say but I'm in the minority in this regard


----------



## shpirtkosova

The Ministry of Transport website looks like it was designed in 1995! I don't think its that the people of Albania have "no taste" as you put it, but to the lack of interest.


----------



## 7t

Trust me, they have no taste on anything. I see it with my own eyes every fooking day. People in Kosovo pay more attention to aesthetics and the small details. And they're very gifted in webdesign and multimedia production. I see it as I am a detail-oriented person myself. That's why Edi Rama hired a studio from there to design the city hall website. One of the most well known studios in Prishtina, Ogilvy, designed the Socialist Party's website.
http://ps.al/


----------



## 7t

I don't agree with the term "Rrugë Nacionale" (National Road/s). "Nacionale" is clearly not an albanian word. We have our own beautiful word "Kombëtare" yet we choose to use other foreign words. The authorities in charge are a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Nolt

The beauty of a new road!










Soon more photos!


----------



## Albinfo

^^looks good


----------



## shpirtkosova

Going back to road classification differences between Kosovo and Albania.... I have found the Albanian classification in Albania, completely different to that of Kosovo.

Kosovo



> “Autoudhë”
> “Rrugë nacionale”
> “Rrugë publike”
> 
> “Rrugë urbane”
> “Brezi rrugor”
> “Brezi mbrojtës rrugor”
> “Ndërtimi”
> “Rrugë rajonale”
> “Rrugë lidhëse”
> “Rrugë e pa kategorizuar”


Albania



> A. Autostradë
> B. Rrugë interurbane kryesore
> C. Rrugë interurbane dytësore
> D. Rrugë urbane kryesore
> E. Rrugë urbane dytësore
> F. Rrugë lokale


----------



## Arbenit

Near Prizren, overpass for Nashec


----------



## Kulla

Arbenit said:


> Veni, Vidi, Vici
> 
> Kesh, E graha, E fotografova
> 
> *Shpejtesia ne mes Prizrenit dhe Suharekes eshte 130 km/h:* :cheers:


...........


----------



## Arbenit

stickedy said:


> Do you have some link for that?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85620167&postcount=2741


----------



## Nolt

This road is perfect! Everything is done professionally!

My first drive on this new road was amazing! It felt like it was somewhere in Germany...


----------



## Norsko

Beautiful! Btw. Is white the color for non motorways in Kosovo? I always thought it was blue.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Blue is for Rruge Nacionale (National Roads) [Magjistrale].... White is for regional roads I think.


----------



## Arbenit

*Today*
























































































































































































































































































Mt. PASHTRIKU:


----------



## Palance

Wow! 

I noticed that the signs at exits are trilingual (Albanian-Serbian-English). Intersting is that the Albanian word seems to be "Dalje", which means "further" in Serbian 

Any pics of the bordercrossing?


----------



## Verso

Wow, great road! Is signage more Croatian or more Bosnian? Bosnians use white signs sometimes, Croats only in towns.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^it is more Croatian style, but after all exYU styles are all very similar, i can even say the same. In Bosnia as well in Croatia white is used for local roads.


Kulla said:


> I didnt expect you would. Especially seen they didnt go with your idea/proposal for the traffic signs regarding Kosovo. I am sure you know which ones I mean.


No I don't know and I don't care what you have to say. 


shpirtkosova said:


> Blue is for Rruge Nacionale (National Roads) [Magjistrale].... White is for regional roads I think.


white is for local road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great photos, thanks for sharing 

I must say the signage is pretty good, very Croatian and much better than the Italian copies in Albania.


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Thanks

Last kilometeres of motorway before entering Albania. Border crossing it self is not recorded  (Palance)


----------



## Chilio

Hard shoulder (emergency lane) looks a bit narrow and substandard?


----------



## Lum Lumi

Chilio said:


> Hard shoulder (emergency lane) looks a bit narrow and substandard?


It is neither narrow nor substandard. A car can comfortably fit there:


----------



## Arbenit

^^What makes you think that?


----------



## Verso

I think it's the standard 2.5 m. Double crash barriers - where is Radi?


----------



## Chilio

It looks like narrower in the video, but it may be optical illusion...
Anyway 2,5 m is not enough for a truck or a bus. I think the standard is 3 m.


----------



## Verso

^^ Depends where. In Slovenia it's just 2.5 m.


----------



## stickedy

Arbenit said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85620167&postcount=2741


Thanks a lot!! So am I right, that Vermica to Prizren-South is 120 km/h max. and from there to Suhareka it's 130 km/h?

And are those photos taken by you? If so, would you please upload them to Wikicommons? This would be the place: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Transport_infrastructure_in_Kosovo

If you do that, the pictures could be used in all Wikipedias...

@All
BTW: "Our" German article: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_7_(Kosovo) 

If you speak German and find some errors, please tell me or correct by yourself


----------



## Arbenit

See this photo, hard shoulder looks more clear. 










Photo is taken from this video:


----------



## Lum Lumi

Arbenit said:


> See this photo, hard shoulder looks more clear.
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/429/unledrty.jpg


Yep, looks like it's wide enough for both a truck and a bus.


----------



## Nolt

Arbenit said:


>


Thanks to Arbenit! :cheers:


----------



## Arbenit




----------



## 7t

Wow those photos quoted by Nolt look absolutely amazingkay:


----------



## Bambyle

Can someone tell me how many km of full profiled highways is built on Kosovo and Metohija since 1999, and is there any map on which we can see actual sections of highways ...


----------



## Arbenit

Bambyle said:


> Can someone tell me how many km of full profiled highways is built on Kosovo


I can.



Bambyle said:


> and is there any map on which we can see actual sections of highways ...


Yes, there is.

:cheers:


----------



## Bambyle

Can you than be polite and answer me, and also can you upload some good road maps, i think it would be very useful ...


----------



## Arbenit

Bambyle said:


> Can you than be polite and answer me, ...


Yes, I can.




Bambyle said:


> and also can you upload some good road maps, i think it would be very useful ...


I, already told to you - yes I can!


----------



## kosovan

Arbenit said:


> Yes, I can.
> 
> I, already told to you - yes I can!


Arbenit, stop wasting everyone's time and try to be more helpful and efficient!




Bambyle said:


> Can you than be polite and answer me, and also can you upload some good road maps, i think it would be very useful ...


Since 1999, the Albania-Kosovo Highway is the only major project worth mentioning. The Kosovan corridor begins in Vermice (the Albanian-Kosovan border) and ends in Merdare (Kosovan-Serbian border) and it spans a total of 118 km.

Constructions began on April 2010 and only a few weeks ago the first 38 kilometers have been inaugurated, thus connecting Vermice and Prizren. Meanwhile, other highways have been planned, one of which may be a Kosovan-Macedonian highway (which would also be extremely profitable).

As for the roadmap, you may want to use Google. Here is an example, though I am unsure whether it is updated or not:


----------



## dardanipr

*FOR BAMBYLE...*

i am quite amased with you BUMBYLE that you know what is Polite
so- if you understand to say to others >> CAN YOU BE POLITE<< 
in first place you have to be Polite, where is this Kosovo and Metohia, i mean outside state of SHKINIA who knows about it???




Bambyle said:


> Can you than be polite and answer me, and also can you upload some good road maps, i think it would be very useful ...


----------



## dardanipr

*ARBEN - lej bre kta Shkie*

ARBEN - lej bre pash familen kta Shkie se potjav Q* nanen e magjupve te karpateve




Arbenit said:


> Yes, I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, already told to you - yes I can!


----------



## Arbenit

kosovan said:


> Arbenit, stop wasting everyone's time and try to be more helpful and efficient!]


If you would go few pages back, you would find all info required by the previous user. But he/she did not wanted to go in the previous pages to read what was interesting to him/her. 

Plus, this person came with a strange name (different from the name of the thread, as well) for my country . I believe that this person did not come here with intentions to know more about highway and motorways in Kosovo. Furthermore, this person doesn't recognize the difference between highway and motorway.


Many and info that I am talking about were posted by me. This was for me being helpful and efficient.







kosovan said:


> Since 1999, the Albania-Kosovo Highway is the only major project worth mentioning. The Kosovan corridor begins in Vermice (the Albanian-Kosovan border) and ends in Merdare (Kosovan-Serbian border) and it spans a total of 118 km.
> 
> Constructions began on April 2010 and only a few weeks ago the first 38 kilometers have been inaugurated, thus connecting Vermice and Prizren. Meanwhile, other highways have been planned, one of which may be a Kosovan-Macedonian highway (which would also be extremely profitable).
> 
> As for the roadmap, you may want to use Google. Here is an example, though I am unsure whether it is updated or not:


^^ Many incorrect info, including the map.


----------



## Lum Lumi

kosovan said:


> Arbenit, stop wasting everyone's time and try to be more helpful and efficient!


Actually, you're the one wasting everyone's time here by posting an outdated, incorrect map replete with errors and omissions. Also, just because you have no idea what you're talking about does not mean that the "since 1999, the Albania-Kosovo Highway is the only major project worth mentioning." That's just laughable, as is evident to anyone that has actually _*read*_ this very same thread full of pictures, maps and other details from various projects around the country.


----------



## shpirtkosova

The motorway planned from Prishtinë to Hani i Elezit (FYROM border) has been ignored.


----------



## Bambyle

dardanipr said:


> i am quite amased with you BUMBYLE that you know what is Polite
> so- if you understand to say to others >> CAN YOU BE POLITE<<
> in first place you have to be Polite, where is this Kosovo and Metohia, i mean outside state of SHKINIA who knows about it???





> If you would go few pages back, you would find all info required by the previous user. But he/she did not wanted to go in the previous pages to read what was interesting to him/her.
> 
> Plus, this person came with a strange name (different from the name of the thread, as well) for my country . I believe that this person did not come here with intentions to know more about highway and motorways in Kosovo. Furthermore, this person doesn't recognize the difference between highway and motorway.
> 
> Many and info that I am talking about were posted by me. This was for me being helpful and efficient.


First, I asked one simple question, and I got very lousy answer ... About "Kosovo and Metohija", who knows, maybe I am Serbian, or Russian, or Romanian, or Slovakian, or any other nation guy who doesn't recognize state of Kosovo! Or maybe I found on internet only SFRY and Serbian maps where I only could read that name... *But that is not matter here*, topic is highways/motorways on "Kosovo", I really don't want to argue here about politics. One is sure, I am from road construction sector, and I am interested about road situation in all EX YU countries/territories, and SE Europe... So please, don't bother me (and all of us) with linguistic or politics things, for that you have plenty of forums with that thematic. And, I am male ... 

@kosovan, thanks you for answer and map, but I also think that map is not so good as it could be...
So, as I could realize, first 38 km of ALB-KS HIGHWAY are finished? How long construction taken? I realize that on ALB border terrain is very "rough" and probably costs of construction were very high? Is there any plan for highway connection with central Serbia?


----------



## Lum Lumi

There are no plans for a motorway connection to Serbia (for "Central Serbia", you'd have to ask someone living in Serbia and at the thread about Serbian roads, not in the thread on roads and motorways in the Republic of Kosovo).

The first 38km of Kosovo's portion of the motorway were finished on 12 November. The construction of the remaining section (altogether 102,8km) continues. Albania finished its motorway connection to Kosovo a while back. 

I suggest you go back and read this topic as each and every question you've posed so far has been answered several times already. Thanks.


----------



## Bambyle

Lum Lumi said:


> There are no plans for a motorway connection to Serbia (for "Central Serbia", you'd have to ask someone living in Serbia and at the thread about Serbian roads, not in the thread on roads and motorways in the Republic of Kosovo).
> 
> The first 38km of Kosovo's portion of the motorway were finished on 12 November. The construction of the remaining section (altogether 102,8km) continues. Albania finished its motorway connection to Kosovo a while back.
> 
> I suggest you go back and read this topic as each and every question you've posed so far has been answered several times already. Thanks.


Yeah, you r right, it is all written in posts before, i was too lazy to read ... Anyway thanks for answer.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Bambyle said:


> Yeah, you r right, it is all written in posts before, i was too lazy to read ... Anyway thanks for answer.


You cannot expect to go around a forum full of Albanians, clearly state that you oppose the independence and refer to Kosovo in an offensive name to Albanians and expect a "polite" answer. Stop stirring with politics and road infrastructure.


----------



## Plisat

Bambyle said:


> First, I asked one simple question, and I got very lousy answer ... About "Kosovo and Metohija", who knows, maybe I am Serbian, or Russian, or Romanian, or Slovakian, or any other nation guy who doesn't recognize state of Kosovo!


wake up...


----------



## AT☢M

*photos…*

Kosovo Motorway - 38 km from the air (kosovomotorway.com)

PDF document (91,5 mib) with good photos taken from plane.


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Thanks to Lum Lumi, and Bechtel&Enka, of course:



Lum Lumi said:


> Photos from the air. :cheers:
> 
> Copyright: Bechtel&ENKA







Lum Lumi said:


> ^^


----------



## shpirtkosova

Looks like this will be a motorway rest area!

Nice to see Kosovo finally catch up with the rest of ex Yugoslavia after no motorways were ever built in Kosovo by the Yugoslav government. After the completion of R7 and R6 motorways Kosovo will have about 170km of full profile motorways! Not bad for a small country!


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Our northern neighbour needed for the same amount of kilometers in the flat vojvodina several years.

Great Progress in the Republic of Kosovo!


----------



## stickedy

@shpirtkosova

This just looks like an interchange which is prepared for a toll station.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

I agree. There is not enough space for a rest area.


----------



## 7t

Stunning Photos on that last post on page 56


----------



## Buki

Incredible... simply incredible! I'm really happy Kosovo is developing this fast!


----------



## 7t

This road is starting to look a whole lot better than Durrës-Morinë. Kosovo has a fascinating landscape. The way the motorway curves around that hill, it's just perfect. Almost hard to believe, like it was photoshopped or something.


----------



## shpirtkosova

The A1 motorway bends in Albania are too sharp and therefore limits the speed to 110kmph which is a shame as it probably has better views than the motorway in Kosovo. Still, I am proud of what both our countries are doing to unite our nation together.


----------



## FijuBriju

7t said:


> This road is starting to look a whole lot better than Durrës-Morinë. Kosovo has a fascinating landscape. The way the motorway curves around that hill, it's just perfect. Almost hard to believe, like it was photoshopped or something.




Yes the landscape in the Kosovar side of the Albanian/Albanian border is great but the road through the mountains from Kukes to Milot is even more impressive, as to me mountains are always more impressive than fields .

In two years or so we will have a full-profile highway from Prishtine to Tirane and Durres and enjoy the beautiful and diverse nature of the land of the eagles...in the fields, through the mountains, by the sea...


----------



## Lum Lumi

^^ There are mountains in the RKS side too; the area around the border is very mountainous, as is the area around Therande and Komoran.


----------



## Bambyle

Foolish Farmer said:


> Our northern neighbour needed for the same amount of kilometers in the flat vojvodina several years.
> 
> Great Progress in the Republic of Kosovo!


Problem in Serbia for highway trough Vojvodina, was only finance, and political (read: construction mafia) ... If you remember, first concession for highway Horgoš-Požega, was granted to Austrian ALPINE POOR, then concession was abandoned from new Serbian government... then of course, you have ALPINE POOR prosecution first to Serbian courts, then to European ... that was very painful process which last for couple of years. When that was finished, second lane of highway trough Vojvodina was completed with Beška bridge (very expensive and complicated object) in less then one year (for bridge longer time).

Same for Kosovo, when you have money and support of Banks for credits and loans, and stable political situation, you can build any road or infrastructure object for very short time ... 

Anyway, I think that only building infrastructures in poor countries on Balkan, can help to economy growth and prosperity. Smart people in Western Europe knew that, and they built a lot of highways. So, i hope that in future, e.g. 20 yrs, whole Balkan will be with good quality road networks, without borders, maybe in EU ... with average salary of 1000 euro  ,but first corrupted and criminal politicians must be removed once for all ... I wish you many safe highway km in future


----------



## Chilio

stickedy said:


> @shpirtkosova
> 
> This just looks like an interchange which is prepared for a toll station.


Sure. And It makes no sense to be rest area outside the motorway... If you go to "rest" there, you either have to leave the motorway or you must come from other road... Rest areas are with their entrance and exit on the motorway, not on other roads


----------



## Lum Lumi

Chilio said:


> Sure. And It makes no sense to be rest area outside the motorway... If you go to "rest" there, you either have to leave the motorway or you must come from other road... Rest areas are with their entrance and exit on the motorway, not on other roads


Which is exactly how it is in that photo; you have the exit on the right side, you go to have a rest, and then you make a U-Turn and re-enter the motorway by going under it, and connecting on the left of the photo. 

I don't know if it'll be a rest area, but the connections are there.


----------



## Lum Lumi

More photos. In the first photo in the left hand-side you can see the Republic of Kosovo - Republic of Albania border point. 



Lum Lumi said:


> No problem, thanks.
> 
> A few more


----------



## Albinfo

thanks


----------



## liburni

impressive!


----------



## shpirtkosova

Photo posted by Arbenit..


National Road: Prishtinë - Mitrovicë [100kmh]


----------



## shpirtkosova

Kosovo speed limit should look something like this.


----------



## Scanderbeg

Love the new road!!! Great work!


----------



## Isa Boletini

Can't describe with words how happy I am and longing for to cruise on these new roads next year when I'm there. This summer I only had the benefit to drive the new highway in Albania since the one in Kosovo was under construction.


----------



## shpirtkosova




----------



## GROBIN

^^

Oh? Did they lower the speed limit from 130 km/h to 120 km/h ?


----------



## Lum Lumi

^^ No, the majority of the motorway is 130km/h, but there are some sections where it's 120km/h due to safety concerns.


----------



## shpirtkosova

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=42.1571&lon=20.55147&zoom=17&layers=M

Interesting how they set up two roads (R7 Motorway and M25) access for one border crossing. This meaning you do not need to join the motorway to pass to Albania if you are already on the M25.


PS. Google Maps seem to have updated the Kosovo road color schemes. M roads are now blue and are labelled as they should "M25" not just "25" with a yellow background.


----------



## YLLI

The Openstreetmapcards are better than google maps!
The R7 Motorway are very good


----------



## Arbenit

38 km of Kosovo motorway, all in one video:



Lum Lumi said:


>


----------



## shpirtkosova

Engpish commentary on the R7 motorway. BTW I laughed at the spraypaint joke in the video.


----------



## GROBIN

Arbenit said:


> 38 km of Kosovo motorway, all in one video:


If I saw well, 120 km/h is only near motorway exits and the rest is 130 km/h.

What is the soundtrack ? Very nice !


----------



## Lum Lumi

GROBIN said:


> What is the soundtrack ? Very nice !


It's "Deep In Your Mind", by the Kyoto Jazz Massive.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Another great video showing the exit of the Prizren Veri exit (Prizren North)


----------



## Kulla

Nolt said:


> Okej siq ju premtova ketu jan fotot e kesaj pjese te bera me 2. janar 2012.
> 
> *Ndertimi i Autoudhes ne Kosove - Pjesa Sllapuzhan/Duhel/Bllace - Janar 2012*



.......


----------



## Мартин

What are these pictures from ?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

around villages Slapužane, Blace and Dulje


----------



## Lum Lumi

Мартин;87567151 said:


> What are these pictures from ?


They're photos from the works on the R7 motorway, km 39 and up. The location is the municipality of Therandë, works are continuing albeit at a slower pace due to the weather.


----------



## shpirtkosova




----------



## Kulla




----------



## KOL

I have question, or is open border crossing on road Peje-Andrijevica via Rugova Canyon?


----------



## shpirtkosova

Not 100% sure but I think the border is closed. There is only one official border crossing between the Republic of Kosovo and the Republic of Montenegro, that is the Pejë Rožaj road which I believe runs through the Sharr mountains. This old road which was open pre-1999 is under Kosovo government plan to reopen the road and there will possibly be a border checkpoint between the two countries and a future motorway connection for Montenegrins of this region to Skopje and further into European Corridor X. I do hope that the last 40km of M9 expressway will soon be built all the way to Peje effectively connecting Montenegro to R7 and R6 motorways which would connect Albania, Montenegro and Macedonia through Kosovos centre point in Prishtinë.


----------



## KOL

Thanks


----------



## KingGenti

Autostrada Kosovë - Shqipëri by Gjilan!, on Flickr


----------



## Nima-Farid

Why did they start from R7? I know there will be an R6. but what about R1 to R5?


----------



## YLLI

Nima-Farid said:


> Why did they start from R7? I know there will be an R6. but what about R1 to R5?


Because Kosovo and Albania was realized to build a first motorway kosovos. The R6 ist the two most motorway kosovo but the motorway ist 55 Km large und the building beginns in the Year 2013


----------



## x-type

YLLI said:


> Because Kosovo and Albania was realized to build a first motorway kosovos. The R6 ist the two most motorway kosovo but the motorway ist 55 Km large und the building beginns in the Year 2013


kannst du dass in deutsch schreiben? ich bin sicher das würden wir alles dass mehr verstanden haben.


----------



## Nima-Farid

So R6 will start in 2013. Are ther R1, R2, R3, R4 and R5 planned?


----------



## YLLI

Nima-Farid said:


> So R6 will start in 2013. Are ther R1, R2, R3, R4 and R5 planned?


R1, R2, R3, R4, R5 is not planned.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Nima-Farid said:


> So R6 will start in 2013. Are ther R1, R2, R3, R4 and R5 planned?


Actually, R6 and R7 are not simply Kosovar designations, but also designations used by SEETO (South-East Europe Transport Observatory) in their plans for infrastructure development in South-East Europe. 

http://www.seetoint.org/


----------



## tasosGR

Here is a new satelite photo of the new highway in Kosovo.

http://browse.digitalglobe.com/imag...199DD600&imageHeight=natres&imageWidth=natres


----------



## UserFree

tasosGR said:


> Here is a new satelite photo of the new highway in Kosovo.
> 
> http://browse.digitalglobe.com/imag...199DD600&imageHeight=natres&imageWidth=natres


:cheers:


----------



## Plisat

As per information, the IMF has given a green light to Kosovo Government to start with second highway. It is expected that soon the bid will be open for constructing company, and highways is expended to start end of this year, or begging of next year.


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ :cheers:
Cheers for Kosovo, a fast developping country. Probably the fastest development among the newly independent but not widely recognized countries.


----------



## Lum Lumi

A few more photos of R7 





























copyright: *HikingNjeri/Ben Islami*


----------



## Nima-Farid

nice cut! :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

Kosovo could end up with two cross-country motorways which would connect all 4 boardering countries that would more than satisfy the need of a 1.7m population country and its economic development. This can only be done once the the R7 is extended from Besi to Merdare and the R6 stretches west all the way to Peje in the border with Montenegro going through an upgrade plan of the current M9 highway. This would indeed connect all Kosovos major cities with motorway.


----------



## Lum Lumi

The 4km section of R7 from the village of Sllapuzhan to Duhël is just about done. According to some unofficial sources, it will be open for traffic by the end of next week. :cheers:




Arbenit said:


> Segmenti i autoudhes Sllapuzhan - Duhël para perfundimit. Eshte asfalltu dhe pritet deri ne fund te javes se ardhshme me u leshu ne qarkullim. Qështu m'tha nje punetor i rruges...
> 
> Foto te Sllapuzhani:


----------



## Nima-Farid

why isnt the junction grade-seperated or at least a round about? :?


----------



## mapman:cz

Nima-Farid said:


> why isnt the junction grade-seperated or at least a round about? :?


Because it's only temporary access road and it will be demolished after the motorway is finished further to Pristina.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I think its used as a temporary road acess for the heavy machinery building the highway.


----------



## Arbenit

mapman:cz said:


> Because it's only temporary access road and it will be demolished after the motorway is finished further to Pristina.


Exactly! For a moment (probably until the end of the next week), motorway finishes at this "junction", at village Sllapuzhan.


----------



## niskogradnja

Arbenit said:


> Exactly! For a moment (probably until the end of the next week), motorway finishes at this "junction", at village Sllapuzhan.


So, the road that can be seen on last photo isnt part of _Duhlem_ interchange?


----------



## stickedy

No, it isn't


----------



## Lum Lumi

There's also no "Duhlem" interchange.


----------



## niskogradnja

Lum Lumi said:


> There's also no "Duhlem" interchange.


wegenwiki says there is one.


----------



## Lum Lumi

niskogradnja said:


> wegenwiki says there is one.


Must be a typo. The name is "Qafa e Duhlës" (meaning the "Duhël Neck" literally).


----------



## Lum Lumi

By the way, here's a video showing the temporary interchange that will be demolished once those 4km are opened.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

they could at least build a temporary roundabout. that seems dangerous


----------



## Lum Lumi

How is that dangerous?


----------



## Arbenit

Section 4b, 4.5 km long, of the Motorway R7, between Sllapuzhan and Qafa e Duhlës (Duhla Pass) is opened today. Primeminister of Republic of Kosova was in opening ceremony.

Now, in total, R7 motorway in Kosovo has 43 km completed.

http://www.rtklive.com/?cid=1&newsI...0#@jg*1TNFT([email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## mcarling

Arbenit said:


> Section 4b, 4.5 km long, of the Motorway R7, between Sllapuzhan and Qafa e Duhlës (Duhla Pass) is opened today.


It would be good if someone who can read the link would update this page (and include the citation):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albania–Kosovo_Highway


----------



## shpirtkosova

I think the R7 needs a seperate Wikipedia page as this exclusively concentrates on the A1 Motorway of Albania.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

shpirtkosova said:


> I think the R7 needs a seperate Wikipedia page as this exclusively concentrates on the A1 Motorway of Albania.


There is one page about R7 (kosovo) and also R6 (kosovo) on german wikipedia


----------



## KingGenti




----------



## mywayorhighway

*Prishtina-Prizren*



liburni said:


> Widening of
> 
> *Prishtina-Ferizaj-Skopje*


Is the Prishtine-Prizren motorway going to be a four lane highway?? and when is it due to be finished. please reply


----------



## mywayorhighway

Arbenit said:


> Section 4b, 4.5 km long, of the Motorway R7, between Sllapuzhan and Qafa e Duhlës (Duhla Pass) is opened today. Primeminister of Republic of Kosova was in opening ceremony.
> 
> Now, in total, R7 motorway in Kosovo has 43 km completed.
> 
> http://www.rtklive.com/?cid=1&newsI...0#@jg*1TNFT([email protected][email protected][email protected]


 does that mean 43km of highway has been completed from prizren going to prishtine oh and btw is it going to be a four lane highway?


----------



## shpirtkosova

mywayorhighway said:


> does that mean 43km of highway has been completed from prizren going to prishtine oh and btw is it going to be a four lane highway?


No it means that from Vermice (Border with Albania) Kosovo has finished 43kms of motorway which goes through Prizren itself. Its supposed to cut journey time of about 30 minutes currently... there are another 59km of motorway to be completed in the next 2 years.... Prishtina should be connected with Prizren by the end of this year with 2x2 highway via the Prishtine Peje expressway.


----------



## shpirtkosova

LONDON--(Marketwire - July 13, 2012) - Bechtel and its joint venture partner, Enka, have completed an additional 2.8 miles (4.5 kilometers) of the Kosovo motorway bringing the total distance completed to 26.4 miles (42.5 km). The new section, which opened today, connects to the stretch of motorway delivered in November 2011 which goes from Morinë at the border with Albania to Suhareka. The motorway now extends to the Dule interchange in Northern Kosovo. The latest stretch of motorway was built in less than a year, ahead of schedule and within budget. 

"Each day we are getting closer to our dream of achieving the Kosovo motorway, thanks to Bechtel-Enka. The motorway is already making a huge difference to the lives of Kosovans with reduced journey times but people should drive safely too," said Prime Minister Hashim Thaçi. 

To mark the opening of the new motorway section, Bechtel and Enka, together with the Kosovo government, launched a new safety campaign along the Kosovo motorway with the slogan: "Yes to Safety, No to Speed." The week-long campaign aims to encourage responsible driving on Kosovo's first motorway and includes postcards and promotional cars along the route displaying the safety message.

"Safety is one of our core values. We hope our motorway safety awareness campaign will make drivers think twice about driving safely and not speeding on the new motorway," said Mike Adams, president of Bechtel's civil infrastructure unit.

When complete, the full 63.4-mile (102-km) motorway will extend from Morinë to the north of Kosovo's capital, Pristina, and will serve as the centerpiece of Kosovo's national transport system, helping to promote trade and economic development in Kosovo and throughout the region. The motorway is scheduled for completion in 2013.

Bechtel and Enka have successfully delivered several major infrastructure projects in the region, including motorways in Albania, Croatia, and Turkey. They have completed more than 17,398 miles (28,000 kilometers) of highways and roads, 100 tunnels totaling 217.5 miles (350 kilometers) in length, and 25 major bridge projects.

About Bechtel:

Bechtel is among the most respected engineering, project management and construction companies in the world. Bechtel operates through five global business units that specialize in civil infrastructure; power generation, communications and transmission; mining and metals; oil, gas and chemicals; and government services. 

Since its founding in 1898, Bechtel has worked on more than 22,000 projects in 140 countries on all seven continents. Today, our 53,000 employees team with customers, partners and suppliers on diverse projects in nearly 50 countries. We stand apart for our ability to get the job done right -- no matter how big, how complex or how remote. www.bechtel.com.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Two new videos of the R7 motorway, including the new* 4.5km stretch* (first video). 



Lum Lumi said:


> *Autoudha R7, 26 Korrik 2012.* Koha ka qene e perkryme, rruga e hapun, kerre relativisht pak. :cheers:
> 
> Pjesa e pare, hyrja te Qafa e Duhles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjesa e dyte, deri ne kufi


----------



## threo2k

Amazing


----------



## shpirtkosova

Just a quick update on the R6 motorway.... I read an article which seems to indicate that work will definetly start next year in the first quarter. The highway will be about 55km long with a 2.2km long tunnel. Suprsingly, the speed limit is planned at 120km/h.


----------



## Lum Lumi

A few new photos of *R7*, courtesy of forum member "*Albinfo*". :cheers: 




Albinfo said:


> Disa foto, që kam bërë para pak kohësh


----------



## Lum Lumi

More 




Albinfo said:


>


----------



## cinxxx

I turn the the low beams on every time I drive, even if it's city or outside road, if sunny bright or rainy.
This way I don't even have to bother turning them on when entering tunnels, when driving in woods with shadow and low light, at dusk or when it's getting dark.
I see enough idiots without lights at dusk and find it dangerous, and that is a consequence of driving all day without lights, hell I've even saw some at night on the motorway.


----------



## Lum Lumi

A drive through the mountains of the national park Sharri. :cheers:


----------



## mywayorhighway

*R6 AND R7*

Does anyone now if they have started work on the R6 (Prishtine-Skopje highway) and when will the Prishtine-Prizren highway finish new photos would be good!!!


----------



## Lum Lumi

mywayorhighway said:


> Does anyone now if they have started work on the R6 (Prishtine-Skopje highway) and when will the Prishtine-Prizren highway finish new photos would be good!!!


1. They have not started works on R6 - the tendering procedure is being prepared right now, with the Ministry of Infrastructure having issued an "Expression of Interest" notice. Several companies have already expressed their interest, chief among them are Strabag and Bechtel-ENKA. 

2. R7 will finish during late 2013. 45km are already complete, and an additional 20km will open this 28 November. Pictures will follow as soon as they open for traffic.


----------



## Dardania

mywayorhighway said:


> Does anyone now if they have started work on the R6 (Prishtine-Skopje highway) and when will the Prishtine-Prizren highway finish new photos would be good!!!


*
*
Where is this PRISHTINA - Skopje???
i like your username: Myway or highway
so mywayorhighway say the cities right/correct
PRISHTINE - SHKUPE


----------



## Arbenit

Nice video of Prishtinë - Pejë highway.



Lum Lumi said:


> Rruga *M9 Prishtinë - Pejë* natën, prej kthesës për aeroport, deri te rrethi në hyrje të Prishtinës (matja me GPS osht bo deri aty, po incizimi vazhdon deri te Rr. Luan Haradinaj).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pjesa ne incizim osht kjo, prej Sllatines deri ne hyrje te Prishtines


----------



## cinxxx

The driver doesn't use the right lane at all, even gets overtaken from the right.
Why?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Educated in America


----------



## Arbenit

In fact, this road has not a limited access. To many houses/busineses by the road. It is safer to drive in the left lane. And this stretch of the Prishtinë - Pejë goes thru Prishtina suburbs. It is not a motorway, it is an urban highway.


----------



## Arbenit

ChrisZwolle said:


> Educated in America


Your comment is inappropriate.


----------



## Arbenit

> *Serbia, Kosovo premiers hold 'useful' second round talks*
> 
> 
> By Claire Rosemberg | AFP .
> 
> ....The prime ministers of Serbia and Kosovo held "useful" talks Wednesday to defuse tension in the Western Balkans in what was only their second meeting since the breakaway province declared independence....
> 
> *
> A further sign of progress was an agreement to set up a joint technical working group to prepare a feasibility study for a Nis-Pristina motorway joining the two neighbours.*
> 
> ..


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/serbia-kosovo-premiers-hold-useful-second-round-talks-000651337.html


----------



## shpirtkosova

Arbenit said:


> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/serbia-kosovo-premiers-hold-useful-second-round-talks-000651337.html


----------



## eskandarany

Kosova e bukur


----------



## mywayorhighway

Apparently There is going to be a motorway linking Nis with Prishtine, is this true and if so when do they start work? And also which other cities/town in Kosovo will this link? Oh and lastley have they started work on the Prishtine-Skopje motorway. (photos would be good)


----------



## Arbenit

Priministers of Kosovo and Serbia agreed to start feasibility studies to build a motorway between Prishtina and Nish. 

^^ Feasibility studies will be financed by EU. Nothing else is clear. No one knows if this motorway will be build or if it will be build, when the works will start, how long the works would last.. After all, it is more a political thing.











In Kosovo motorway would start at Besi, place 6 km north of Prishtina. Motorway R7 from Morinë (border Kosovo - Albania) to Besi is planned to be finished in 2013. Motorway from Prishtina towards Serbia will pass by Besianë (the only town by the planned motorway). Distance between Besi and Merdare (border between Kosovo and Serbia) is 23 - 24 km.

Motorway from Prishtine towards border of Macedonia will start to be build in 2014.


----------



## Arbenit

eskandarany said:


> Kosova e bukur


Eshtë. :cheers:


----------



## shpirtkosova

mywayorhighway said:


> Apparently There is going to be a motorway linking Nis with Prishtine, is this true and if so when do they start work? And also which other cities/town in Kosovo will this link? Oh and lastley have they started work on the Prishtine-Skopje motorway. (photos would be good)


Yes its true, its not yet known when it will start but this motorway will basically connect Albania with Serbia. The Prishtine Nis motorway section will also serve the city of Podujeve.

The Prishtine - Shkup motorway will start in the first quarter next year. It will be a 55km motorway connecting Prishtine with Hani i Elezit. The speed limit is expected to be 120kmph.


----------



## mywayorhighway

Has the Prishtine-Prizren motorway finished. By that I mean have they linked it to the Prishtine-Peje express way. (The Malisheve segment) Pictures would be excellent...


----------



## shpirtkosova

mywayorhighway said:


> Has the Prishtine-Prizren motorway finished. By that I mean have they linked it to the Prishtine-Peje express way. (The Malisheve segment) Pictures would be excellent...


Yes it will connect to the M9 Prishtine- Peje highway. It will be unveiled on the 27th of November. Photos will come after the unveiling of the new section of motorway. Total length of motorway as of 27th of November will be 60km from the Albanian border.


----------



## Arbenit

mywayorhighway said:


> Has the Prishtine-Prizren motorway finished. By that I mean have they linked it to the Prishtine-Peje express way. (The Malisheve segment) Pictures would be excellent...


Photos:



Arbenit said:


> Si duket edhe segmenti i peste i autoudhes R7 osht asfalltu komplet. Foto prej ures ku kryqezohet R7 me rrugen per Malisheve, jo ma shume se 3 km para bashkimit me M9 (rruga Prishtine-Peje):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M9 ne mes Orllatit dhe Gjurgjices (pak para ndamjes se rruges per Prizren/Shqipni dhe per Peje)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kryeminitstri tuj e mbajte nje inteviste te fuqishëm. Po shihet nje mbikalim ne kryqezimin/bashkimin e R7 me M9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arritja te kryqezimi R7 - M9 prej kahjes se Pejes.












Intersection M9 - R7:










R108 and R7:


----------



## suvi genije

Arbenit said:


> R7 will end north of Prishtina, at village Besi. Up to Merdare R7 will continue only if Prishtina - Nish motorway is going to be constructed.
> 
> Map you can see in Openstreetmap, but only until close to Prishtina.


 Where is that village Besi? Is that on Merdare road?


----------



## Lum Lumi

suvi genije said:


> Where is that village Besi? Is that on Merdare road?


Click here to claim your Google.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I hope Thaci dows not build a motorway from Besi to the Serbian border. It is just not needed under the current situation. We should concntrate on building R6 and maybe in 10 or 15 years time extend the R6 to Peje which would effectively connect Montenegro with FYROM through an upgrade of the M9 dual carriageway. We really need to build the country before we think about connecting to a country which does not recognise our state or territorial integrity.


----------



## mcarling

I hope the priority of road construction will be based more on traffic counts than on political considerations. Of course, what the EU are willing to fund may be the biggest determinant.


----------



## suvi genije

<P>


shpirtkosova said:


> I hope Thaci dows not build a motorway from Besi to the Serbian border. It is just not needed under the current situation. We should concntrate on building R6 and maybe in 10 or 15 years time extend the R6 to Peje which would effectively connect Montenegro with FYROM through an upgrade of the M9 dual carriageway. We really need to build the country before we think about connecting to a country which does not recognise our state or territorial integrity.


</P>
<P> Obviously you are focused on political things and promoting political ideas and parties, and this is just wrong thread for you.</P>
<P>Stick to the objective needs for each road- number of vehicles per day, trading conditions, etc.</P>


----------



## Lum Lumi

mcarling said:


> I hope the priority of road construction will be based more on traffic counts than on political considerations. Of course, what the EU are willing to fund may be the biggest determinant.


R6 Prishtina - Ferizaj - Skopje is one of the busiest routes in Kosovo. Much, much busier than Prishtina - Podujeve - border with Serbia. The latter is used by trucks and a few people, but is otherwise an essentially empty road. 

The vast majority of Kosovo's exports/imports go through Thessaloniki, so R6 from Prishtina to Skopje is _the_ priority for Kosovo right now. If the EU decides to provide some funding, then sure, why not, but as things stand, that motorway is just on paper.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lum Lumi said:


> A view of a completed stretch of section(s) 5/6 of the R7 motorway, in the municipality of Malishevë. Sections 5 and 6 are set to open to traffic on 27 November, 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of this particular stretch can be seen here in Google Maps.


Section 5/6 runs to M9 near Gjergjicë village?


----------



## Lum Lumi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Section 5/6 runs to M9 near Gjergjicë village?


It runs from the village of Duhël all the way to Gjergjicë, where it connects with M9 Prishtinë - Pejë.


----------



## shpirtkosova

suvi genije said:


> <P></P>
> <P> Obviously you are focused on political things and promoting political ideas and parties, and this is just wrong thread for you.</P>
> <P>Stick to the objective needs for each road- number of vehicles per day, trading conditions, etc.</P>


The Prishtine - Shkup highway has far more congestion than Prishtine Nis. There is no point connecting to Serbia on the basis that it is not the main economical priority. Nis to the border with Kosovo is 100km and has a rough terrain, I think its best we wait for the Serbs to finish their side of their project before we think about starting our side. We have only 20-30km to be built. I don't think Serbia will build this road anyway, they havn't even maintained the existing highway up to now. The Nis - Merdare highway is the worst highway in Serbia.


----------



## Verso

How do you guys get to western Europe, if not through Serbia? You don't drive through Montenegro and Croatia, or?


----------



## shpirtkosova

Through FYROM then Serbia on Corridor X. Our main trade partner is FYROM.


----------



## cinxxx

Isn't that like a detour?


----------



## Plisat

cinxxx said:


> Isn't that like a detour?


Mostly it is via Albania on highway, Montenegro, Croatia A1 and than further...


----------



## mcarling

cinxxx said:


> Isn't that like a detour?


It is common everyone for drivers to choose a longer, faster, higher-quality road over a shorter, slower, lower-quality road. In this case, driving via Albania or Macedonia has the additional advantage of avoiding border tensions.


----------



## Arbenit

In Kosovo, authorities issue two kinds of license plates. The RKS (Republic of Kosovo) plates and KS (first time issued/introduced by UN administration in Kosovo) plates. This was agreed in talks between Kosovo and Serbia, in order Serbs in Kosovo, let's say, feel better.

Now, back to the subject..


The question was, if a Kosovar wants to go to Western Europe, what route will choose.


1. There is an option to go thru Serbia.

- If the vehicle has RKS plates, then in border to Serbia driver (vehicle  ) gets "temporary plates" to drive in Serbia. Also, the only ID that a Kosovar needs to enter into Serbia is ID issued by Republic of Kosovo authorities. To exit Serbia, let's say toward Hungary, Kosovar needs to have a passport, again issued by authorities of Republic of Kosovo (btw, authorities of Republic of Serbia issue passports to all Kosovar the would like to have one).

-If the vehicle has KS plates, then in border to Serbia vehicle doesn't change plates at all, it can continue travel in Serbia with the same KS plates. Every other procedure is just the same as with RKS plates.

Of course, most Kosovars avoid that route to Europe, because the memories of the war are still fresh.


2. Also, there is an option to go to Western Europe thru Albania, then to Montenegro, Croatia, and further. 

This option is longer (depending on final destination), but this route is chosen much more often, because, it is not expected to have any kind of unpleasant situations. Even in Neum strip, often vehicles are not being stopped at all, or even if they are stopped, authorities allow to pass thru Neum strip. I am mentioning this, because Bosnia and Herzegovina authorities do not recognize Kosovar documents.


But, anyway, this is not a big deal, because of long distances, not many Kosovars travel by vehicles to western Europe. Most of them use flights from Prishtina Airport, that has pretty good connections with main European cities.


----------



## shpirtkosova

We can acess Europe through an 8 hour ferry to Italy too. The infrastructure already exists.


----------



## Lum Lumi

In any case, here's a fresh aerial video of sections 5 and 6 of the R7 Motorway. This video shows that the two sections are ready for inauguration tomorrow (27.11.2012). The video also shows the way R7 merges with M9 Prishtinë - Pejë at the village of Gjergjicë, as discussed a few posts ago.


----------



## Norsko

Arbenit said:


> ^^
> 
> Let me explain to you and to everyone that is interested to know, what is build and what highway is going to be build between Peja e Prishtina as well as between Prizren and Prishtina.
> 
> In the map below can be seen two spots, A and B.
> 
> Spot "A" represents place where Pejë - Prishtnë and Prizren - Prishtinë merges. It is near the village Arllat.
> 
> Spot "B" represents place where the expressway finishes. This spot is close to the village Sllatinë.
> 
> From Pejë to the spot "A" existing road is a regular highway 1X1. It is planned to be upgraded to an expressway.
> 
> From Prizren to the spot "A" existing road is already a full motorway.
> 
> From spot "A" to spot "B" existing road is an unfinished expressway. It is a dual carriageway, two lanes for each direction, no intersection in same level, it has an 1.8 m emergency lanes, and access will be controlled. Works in this expressway are almost done.
> 
> From spot "B" to Prishtina existing road is a urban highway with dual carriageway, two lanes for each direction, 1.8 m emergency lanes, but with no controlled access and with couple of same level intersections with traffic light..
> 
> From spot "B" to north of Prishtina next year motorway (R7) will continue to be constructed.


Was just amusing myself with Google Earth trying to figure out how this will be  , and I have a cpl. of questions: Will there be an intersection close to Prishtina airport with the existing (rather high quality as far as I can tell) urban expressway and a new "green signposted" motorway? And will there be an intersection close to Arllat with a real "green" motorway and a new expressway (the one on the above media clip)?


----------



## stickedy

Norsko said:


> Was just amusing myself with Google Earth trying to figure out how this will be  , and I have a cpl. of questions: Will there be an intersection close to Prishtina airport with the existing (rather high quality as far as I can tell) urban expressway and a new "green signposted" motorway? And will there be an intersection close to Arllat with a real "green" motorway and a new expressway (the one on the above media clip)?


Look here: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=42.57124900817871&lon=20.995044708251953&zoom=12


----------



## omnipotent

Verso said:


> How do you guys get to western Europe, if not through Serbia? You don't drive through Montenegro and Croatia, or?





I would say more than 90% of Kosovo-Albanians drive through Serbia as it is the fastest route to the EU.

The rest that don't (and most didn't, back when RKS Docs weren't recognized in Serbia), are either scared of travelling through Serbia or choose the route via Croatia to avoid double taxation etc.

I personally prefer driving through Serbia. It takes only 11 hrs to reach Vienna, whereas through MNG-CRO it takes min. 18 hrs of active driving. (not to mention the unacceptable attitude of Croatian border police towards Albanians).


----------



## issos_123

Thanks for the complements, and apologies for the image sizes. (And thx Lumi for the resized ones.) I used an ipad app to transfer, and I guess I have uploaded the originals, though I clicked for smaller. Will try a PC next time.

Any comments on the motorway?


----------



## keber

Nice motorway but instead of that large cutting tunnel would be better - probably even cheaper.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Large cuts are fairly uncommon in Europe, but the operational costs are much lower than a tunnel if the hillside is stable.


----------



## issos_123

A tunnel would have been an option maybe, provided a longer schedule and another source of rock for embankments. Maintenance and safety are other concerns. The area is flood-sensitive, and the embankments should resist flooding, which would necessitate rock.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Kosovo cannot afford a tunnel, it needs to built a 2km tunnel on the 55km R6 motorway which will connect with Prishtina with FYROM. Works on the R6 will start next year.


----------



## Puležan

^^Really nice motorway, congratulations:cheers1:

I see that the signage style is the same as in Croatia (but the bilingual signs in Kosovo are better than on our A9 which is a bit messy)... Is it planned to become a tolled road (and when)?


----------



## Lum Lumi

^^ It will become a tolled motorway once the other remaining sections are finished. Sections 7, 8, 9 are scheduled to be done by late 2013, so I'd say 2014 at the earliest. 

Since the road was paid for through the state budget (100% of the funding), I expect the tolls to be fairly inexpensive, designed to cover operating costs and maintenance, but not to recoup the investment directly.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Puležan;97871421 said:


> ^^Really nice motorway, congratulations:cheers1:
> 
> I see that the signage style is the same as in Croatia (but the bilingual signs in Kosovo are better than on our A9 which is a bit messy)... Is it planned to become a tolled road (and when)?


I have driven through Croatia and the Croatian are excelent too, some of the best in Europe actually.


----------



## shpirtkosova

R7 Motorway (section 5) this section is now open for the public.


































Credits go to Gazeta Tema


----------



## Lum Lumi

It's been open for 10 days now, so that's not news.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Thats why I did not post the article itself. Its the first video showing the new section on daylight.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Except, of course, it shows the section in its unfinished/unopened state.


----------



## Verso

Nice. Hopefully there will be heavy rain soon to remove all that mud.


----------



## Lum Lumi

^^ They may have washed the road before the 27th, because when I drove there, there was no mud.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Maybe rain would wash muds on the side to the middle of the road...


----------



## shpirtkosova

Lum Lumi said:


> Except, of course, it shows the section in its unfinished/unopened state.


Yes and I stated it showed section 5. If you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Arbenit

R7, Section 5, between Duhël and Malishevë.


----------



## Verso

^^ Much nicer without mud. :cheers: Is speed limit on Kosovo motorways 120 km/h?


----------



## shpirtkosova

The speed limit on the R7 is 130kmh. The 120 limit only applies to certain sections of the motorway.


----------



## Verso

^^ Oh yeah, I remember now, thanks.


----------



## Autobahnftw

very nice. are there plans to make motorway from Gjurgjice to Fushë Kosova?


----------



## threo2k

Nice!!!


----------



## Ulpiana

Autobahnftw said:


> very nice. are there plans to make motorway from Gjurgjice to Fushë Kosova?


Not in next two or three years. Kosovo Government has decided to leave the 2x2 highway Fushë Kosovë - Gjergjicë as it is, and to start a new motorway Prishtina - Skopje.


----------



## Ulpiana

Prishtina & Fushë Kosova Bypass (R7), approximately 16-17 km.


----------



## Man.Utd

Any road pics of North Kosovo ? Leposavic Jarinje border etc.. ?

Or any plans fro some new roads / highways in this part of the country ?


----------



## Prishtinë

Man.Utd said:


> Any road pics of North Kosovo ? Leposavic Jarinje border etc.. ?
> 
> Or any plans fro some new roads / highways in this part of the country ?


Unfortunately, that part of the Country has pretty much the same road infrastructure it had 15 years ago. Beside new layers of asphalt here and there not much development in that part. 

Also, Kosovo government will most probably not concentrate major investments in that part in the near future as the population there is fairly small. All three municipalities in the north including a part of Mitrovica city (north) have no more than 40,000 inhabitants. This means that the current road conditions (1x1) are sufficient for the time being.

As for routes for the transportation of goods between serbia and Kosovo, they will be mostly concentrated on the "Ibrahim Rugova" highway which should either continue to Merdare or Mutivoda border crossing (decision has yet to be made).


----------



## 2mars1444

Ulpiana said:


> Last part of motorway R7 Prishtina - Morinë (border to Albania), will be opened on 27th of November 2013, at 07:00.  This last part represents bypass of Prishtina and Fushë Kosova.


Kosova.:hug:.


----------



## Ulpiana

The above mentioned section of R7, Prishtina and Fushe Kosova bypass is officially opened today.

In the opening ceremony took place President of Republic of Kosovo Atifete Jahjaga, Prime-minister of Republic of Kosove Hashim Thaçi, Ambassador of USA in Republic of Kosovo Tracey Jacobson, and other distinguished guests.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interestingly, it opens to traffic exactly 1 year after the last segment opened (Duhël - Gjergjicë 27-11-2012).


----------



## Ulpiana

^^ On 28 November is National Holiday (Flag's Day) of Albanians, thats why. 

One more interesting fact is that this motorway was build exclusively with money of Kosovo Budget. Not a single penny donation or loan was given/taken for this motorway. And the cost of build and expropriation is 1 billion Euro. Plan is for the same way of financing for the other motorway - R6 (Prishtina - Skopje), which will start to bu built in the next few weeks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth:


----------



## Festin

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google Earth:


http://goo.gl/maps/uMcwP


The last section of the motorway are connected at point A to point B. The new section are not visible on maps yet but the non motorway road are instead recommended. 

The trip from Kosovo Border at Merdare with Serbia to the Kosovo border at Vermice with Albania have been shortened with at least 1 hour. And the trucks and heavy traffic will be moved out of house areas.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Andrej_LJ said:


> It is tragic to see how insecure some people are!
> Anyways congrats on the opening on the new highway to Albania and hope to see the highway to Skopje finished soon as well!


I tend to get insecure when people use phrases like "North Kosovo"... it almost makes it sound like North Korea... thats the last thing we want in Europe... I was just telling him to use the correct term accepted by both parties.


----------



## Palance

North Kosovo seems to me as normal as South Kosovo, West Croatia, East Australia or North South Africa 

What about an exctension towards Merdare?


----------



## Festin

Palance said:


> North Kosovo seems to me as normal as South Kosovo, West Croatia, East Australia or North South Africa
> 
> What about an exctension towards Merdare?


The government will not priority that when Serbia wont build their extension from Nis. The money can be used better elsewhere.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Serbia will not build its motorway to Kosovo because it has no interest to do so, the only way they will build their side is if the EU funds it. I don't think Kosovo has any real interest to invest in 20km of motorway for the sake of Serbian imports. I think a connection with Skopje will be sufficient enough for access to European Corridor X and the Theselanik port in Greece.


----------



## grykaerugoves




----------



## grykaerugoves

Some idiot claiming to be doing 317km/h on the motorway.


----------



## Reichsmarschal

I am not sure whether Porsche Panamera Turbo can even reach 317 km/m ...


----------



## grykaerugoves

According to Google, the car does 308kmh...


----------



## niskogradnja

Hello there. I would like to know the precise length of the finished sections of the motorway in Kosovo. Secondly, I would like to now the length of all expressway sections. I was wondering how many kms of high class roads exist in RKS. Thanks.


----------



## Ulpiana

Kosovo law categorizes highways as follows: 

*Motorway*; is a road that has two carriageways, at least 2 lanes in each direction and hard shoulder in each direction. Lanes width at least 3.5 m and hard shoulder at least 2.5 m. No intersections at same level. Access must be controlled. Speed Limit 130 km/h.

*Road reserved for the traffic of motorized vehicles*; is a road that has one or two carriageways (1X2 or 2X2). Lane width at least 3.25 m. No intersections at same level. Access must be controlled. Speed Limit 110 km/h.

*Fast Road*; is a road that has two carriageways, at least 2 lanes in each direction, and may have a hard shoulder. No intersections at same level. Speed Limit 100 km/h.

*National Road* - other roads that connect main cities. Speed Limit 80 km/h.

*Motorways in Kosovo:*
Vërmicë - Gjergjicë and Prishtina&Fushë Kosova bypass = *78 km*

*Road reserved for traffic of motorized vehicles* = *0 KM*

*Fast roads in Kosovo:*
Prishtina - Gjergjicë; QMI - Prishtina - Balshaj = *54 km*

Motorway R6 Prishtina - Hani i Elezit (55 km) is in the bidding process and should start to be constructed this spring. Construction should last three years.

No road reserved for traffic of motorized vehicles is being planned or is U/C;

Fast roads U/C are Gjergjicë - Gllarevë and Balshaj- Stanofc = 20 km

Also, in bidding process soon will be the fast road Stanofc - Mitrovicë = 16 km; 60 million Euro loan is already contracted with Islamic Bank; - when this section will be completed Prishtina and Mitrovica will be connected with a fast road. 

Planned is to be connected with the fast road Gllarevë and Pejë (32 km), in the next three years; - when this section will be completed Prishtina and Pejë will be connected with a fast road.


----------



## MichiH

Ulpiana said:


> *Road reserved for the traffic of motorized vehicles*
> *Fast Road*


I guess both would be called "expressways"?



Ulpiana said:


> Fast roads U/C are Gjergjicë - Gllarevë and Balshaj- Stanofc = 20 km


According to the definition M-2 and M-9 both feature 4 lanes. When have the constructions of these section been started? Completion dates? Section lengths?


----------



## Ulpiana

MichiH said:


> I guess both would be called "expressways"?


Fast Roads don't have to have limited access.


----------



## niskogradnja

Ulpiana said:


> Fast Roads don't have to have limited access.


Thanks foor the answer. 

Take one more look at your laws. I think it is the other way around.
Roads reserved for motirezed vehicles don't have to be with controlled acces.


----------



## niskogradnja

niskogradnja said:


> Take one more look at your laws.


I did iit.

Article 3



> 4) “Fast road” – is a public road fated for traffic of motor vehicles, with one or two separated road tracks, it has all the junctions with more than two or more sidelong roads, and the train or tramcar railways, with regulation it does not has the emergency discontinuation track and as such is signed with the traffic sign;
> 
> 5) “Road reserved for the traffic motored vehicles” is a public road with at least two traffic tracks with a width from 3, 25 meters, where the safe flow of traffic is enabled for the vehicles with the speed from least 60 km/h in which may move only the vehicles that develop the speed from 60 km/h and as such is signed with the foreseen traffic sign;


http://www.kuvendikosoves.org/common/docs/ligjet/2007_02-L70_en.pdf


----------



## Ulpiana

Actually, about the roads reserved for motorized vehicles it is not explicitly said in the law that this category of roads must have controlled access. It is said that these roads must allow minimum speed 60 km/h of traffic flow (motorways 80 km/h), which can be interpreted that these roads have limited/controlled access.

Fast roads by law do not have to meet the requirement for minimum speed of 60 km/h, or any other minimum speed.

By the way, English translation of the law, as you might noticed is scandalous. This "translation" may lead you to misinterpretation of the law.


----------



## niskogradnja

I think your law on traffic safety is heritage from Yougoslavia. We have the same in Bosnia. Fast road is a term that was not known in YU. The bosnian law added the term fast road. The traffic sign for a fast road and a road reserved for m.v. is the same. 










Only fast roads must have controlled acces.


----------



## Ulpiana

niskogradnja said:


> I think your law on traffic safety is heritage from Yougoslavia. We have the same in Bosnia. Fast road is a term that was not known in YU. The bosnian law added the term fast road. The traffic sign for a fast road and a road reserved for m.v. is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only fast roads must have controlled acces.


Kosovan law has some heritage from ex-Yu law, but not much.

Heritage from ex-Yu law is the term "Road reserved for the traffic motored vehicles”, for example, but from the law is expelled 120 km/h speed limit for motorway, name "magistrala" (now "national road"), design of traffic signs, etc.


----------



## grykaerugoves

I think Kosovo should focus on connecting all major cities with Prishtina with expressways with limited access.... Then later take steps to connect with neighbouring countries with motorway... There is no point building motorways towards the boarders when you have no motorway network to connect neighbouring countries to.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What is going on with the highway Prishtina-Skopje? I've read that the construction works will start in 2014, and the section will be build from Prishtina to the Macedonian border.


----------



## Festin

Skopje/Скопје;110431450 said:


> What is going on with the highway Prishtina-Skopje? I've read that the construction works will start in 2014, and the section will be build from Prishtina to the Macedonian border.


The have yet not selected a contract winner. But it should be done in good time before summer and works are planned to start by then.

The good thing is that we dont have any fastroads in that area now so they will have to build a full motorway profile from the border to Prishtina. An new border passing will also be build.

We should expect to see it complete by 2016-2017.


----------



## Plisat

Festin said:


> The have yet not selected a contract winner. But it should be done in good time before summer and works are planned to start by then.
> 
> The good thing is that we dont have any fastroads in that area now so they will have to build a full motorway profile from the border to Prishtina. An new border passing will also be build.
> 
> We should expect to see it complete by 2016-2017.


They have selected the winner, Benchtel-Enka will build the new highway. The work starts less than two months.

The road from Pristina to Lipjane is fast road. But the highway will be a complete new one.


----------



## Festin

Plisat said:


> They have selected the winner, Benchtel-Enka will build the new highway. The work starts less than two months.
> 
> The road from Pristina to Lipjane is fast road. But the highway will be a complete new one.


Was meaning to say a fast road with 2 lanes in each direction.

But I have missed those articles saying Benchtel-Enka won, can you post it?


----------



## Ulpiana

^^ http://www.telegrafi.com/ekonomi/bechtel-enka-do-ta-ndertoje-autostraden-per-shkup-46-16814.html


----------



## Ulpiana

Festin said:


> Was meaning to say a fast road with 2 lanes in each direction.


Actually, road Prishtina - QMI (Lipjan) is 2X2 highway, with controlled access, with additional service roads in both sides of the highway!










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=75520337


----------



## Festin

Ulpiana said:


> Actually, road Prishtina - QMI (Lipjan) is 2X2 highway, with controlled access, with additional service roads in both sides of the highway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=75520337


Well that's right, and hopefully they dont use that stretch like they used the fastroad between Prishtina and Peje.



Ulpiana said:


> ^^ http://www.telegrafi.com/ekonomi/bechtel-enka-do-ta-ndertoje-autostraden-per-shkup-46-16814.html



A short translation from link:

The winning offer was from the company Bechtel Enka who also was the one who build the R7 highway. The cost 
The new highway R6 from Prishtina to the border with Macedonia are expected do be done within 42 months of contract sign.

The price offered by Bechtel Enka is ~600million euro, but I would not be surprised if got higher....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That road is nice, but it needs shoulders. There is no space to pull over in case of a breakdown or emergency. Ambulances cannot pass a traffic jam, the traffic is boxed in between the guard rails. A decent road nonetheless.


----------



## stickedy

Traffic will decreasing when the new motorway is built.


----------



## threo2k

someone here who have a map of where the new highway prishtina - skopje will go?


----------



## Ushtari

ChrisZwolle said:


> That road is nice, but it needs shoulders. There is no space to pull over in case of a breakdown or emergency. Ambulances cannot pass a traffic jam, the traffic is boxed in between the guard rails. A decent road nonetheless.


I dont think its necessary tbh. First of all the strech isnt that long and secondly, if i remember right, there are plenty of entrances/exists along the road quite close to eachother.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Macedonian media announced that the highway Skopje-Blace (Kosovo border) will be built :cheers:


----------



## grykaerugoves

Great news! Thanks for the info Skopje/Скопје.


----------



## Festin

The R7 Motorway in Kosovo:



Mad-Vampire-10 said:


> *AutoStrada e Kosoves*


----------



## Ulpiana

Nice aerial video of intersection of R7 Motorway and M9 fast road. 

Location until 2:35: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=42.555514,20.81965&spn=0.030854,0.075188&t=h&z=15

Location of video after 2:35: https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=42.596565,20.980775&spn=0.015417,0.037594&t=h&z=16




Islami. said:


> *Autostrada e Kosovës.*



Screenshot from this video where can be seen lane width difference between the motorway and fast road:


----------



## Festin

R7 passing by Prishtina now on google maps:









Picture of total motorway so far in Kosovo:









Link:
http://goo.gl/maps/4LwE1


----------



## Festin

Now you can also get road direction on the last segment of R7, the Prishtina bypass.

In a time Before there existed motorways in Kosovo, traveling between Merdare(near Podujeve) at the northeast border with Serbia to Vermice(near Prizren) in the southwest border with Albania, would take 2 hours and 40 minutes. The road was around 140 km long. And you had to drive through cities and inhabited areas with bad road conditions in some areas.

Now with the two R7 motorway stretches, the road is around 126 km long and the trip takes only 1 hour and 30 minutes. The only part with only 1 lane per direction is near the border with Serbia, after that it is full profile motorway shifting to 2 lanes per direction, expressway and then full profile motorway again. 

Even though the price could be considered high, it is a welcomed news for the tranzit traffic but also for the locals


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Can someboy tell me what sections of motorways on Kosovo is building right know ?


----------



## stickedy

Currently no one afaik.

But construction on R6 Prishtina-Skopje is said to begin any time now.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Well they might upgrade the M9 section of R7 to motorway... That's what the plan seems to be currently. They may also extend the R7 from Besi to Merdare if Serbia gets the EU funding for their section on the other side of the border. Both Kosovo and Serbia are playing the waiting game.


----------



## threo2k

grykaerugoves said:


> Well they might upgrade the M9 section of R7 to motorway... That's what the plan seems to be currently. They may also extend the R7 from Besi to Merdare if Serbia gets the EU funding for their section on the other side of the border. Both Kosovo and Serbia are playing the waiting game.


Really? when is this going to happen ?


----------



## mywayorhighway

Why dosent anyone post any new pictures and i heard works on the prishtine-mitrovice motorways are continuing


----------



## grykaerugoves

The person who contentiously posted and kept us updated on this thread has been banned because he complained about other people using his photos on Serbian side of the forum.


----------



## mywayorhighway

grykaerugoves said:


> The person who contentiously posted and kept us updated on this thread has been banned because he complained about other people using his photos on Serbian side of the forum.


Bre robt e shkijve


----------



## Prishtinë

mywayorhighway said:


> Why dosent anyone post any new pictures and i heard works on the prishtine-mitrovice motorways are continuing


I can confirm that the works are continuing but they are still at an early stage of construction. As soon as the first layer of asphalt is made I will strive to take a few pictures and post them here.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This article may be interesting for you

*Albania-Kosovo Highway Costs Soar To 2 Billion Euros*

Cache of official documents detail for first time how lobbying, poor-planning, “uncompetitive tenders”, failure to set cost caps and “inflated” prices left Albanian and Kosovan taxpayers with a two billion euro bill for just 137km of road.

More on the link http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/albania-kosovo-highway-costs-soar-to-2-billion-euro


----------



## suvi genije

mywayorhighway said:


> Bre robt e shkijve


English translation, please?


----------



## Ulpiana

Skopje/Скопје;113432949 said:


> This article may be interesting for you
> 
> *Albania-Kosovo Highway Costs Soar To 2 Billion Euros*
> 
> Cache of official documents detail for first time how lobbying, poor-planning, “uncompetitive tenders”, failure to set cost caps and “inflated” prices left Albanian and Kosovan taxpayers with a two billion euro bill for just 137km of road.
> 
> More on the link http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/albania-kosovo-highway-costs-soar-to-2-billion-euro


78 km of motorways were built in Kosovo, in flat terrain. Very/very high price.


----------



## Festin

Skopje/Скопје;113432949 said:


> This article may be interesting for you
> 
> *Albania-Kosovo Highway Costs Soar To 2 Billion Euros*
> 
> Cache of official documents detail for first time how lobbying, poor-planning, “uncompetitive tenders”, failure to set cost caps and “inflated” prices left Albanian and Kosovan taxpayers with a two billion euro bill for just 137km of road.
> 
> More on the link http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/albania-kosovo-highway-costs-soar-to-2-billion-euro


Well there seem to be some things in this World you only can learn by making the misstakes first. This sure is one...

But even though it did cost more than it should had, I Think this is one of those Projects that you still should give a green light. No matter what the cost is. I doubt it will make a difference in the motorway to Skopje but maybe in the future the next generations will learn and understand how it should be done.

Thank you for the article.


----------



## Shenkey

Skopje/Скопје;113432949 said:


> This article may be interesting for you
> 
> *Albania-Kosovo Highway Costs Soar To 2 Billion Euros*
> 
> Cache of official documents detail for first time how lobbying, poor-planning, “uncompetitive tenders”, failure to set cost caps and “inflated” prices left Albanian and Kosovan taxpayers with a two billion euro bill for just 137km of road.
> 
> More on the link http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/albania-kosovo-highway-costs-soar-to-2-billion-euro


That is incredible price, how is it even possible. 3/4 had to be stolen


----------



## kostas97

The new Pristina-Hani i Elezit-Skopje road will be a 2X2 motorway with emergency lane, hard shoulders and metallic barriers just like the R7, right??


----------



## stickedy

Yes


----------



## kostas97

Allright, thanks.

2 more questions;

1. When is the road going to be completed?
2. Are there any other motorways U/C in Kosovo?
If yes, please attach an image (if available-if not, just let me know the U/C roads only).

Thanks


----------



## MichiH

kostas97 said:


> 1. When is the road going to be completed?


It was announced to be completed in 2017.



kostas97 said:


> 2. Are there any other motorways U/C in Kosovo?


Not motorways. 

Have you already read the previous posts?


----------



## kostas97

MichiH said:


> It was announced to be completed in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Not motorways.
> 
> Have you already read the previous posts?


Yes, but i haven't read the newer posts, so i didn't want to miss anything.


----------



## MG42

_STEAMROLLED

A SPECIAL INVESTIGATION INTO THE DIPLOMACY OF DOING BUSINESS ABROAD.

One of Europe’s poorest countries wanted a road, so U.S. mega-contractor Bechtel sold it a $1.3 billion highway, with the backing of a powerful American ambassador. Funny thing is, the highway is barely being used—and the ambassador is now working for Bechtel.

STORY BY MATTHEW BRUNWASSER
PHOTOGRAPHS BY MATTHEW LUTTON_


The article is published in "Foreign policy". Unfortunately I have no right to put links.


----------



## MichiH

^^ http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/01/30/steamrolled-investigation-bechtel-highway-business-kosovo/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

'barely being used' is such a vague description. It's a new motorway, in a small country that isn't particularly wealthy. I've seen such descriptions before, somehow editors and journalists seem to expect every new motorway to be loaded to capacity within days of opening. There was a similar discussion a while ago about the São Paulo ring road.


----------



## MG42

^^
^^

Thank you, MichiH! :cheers:


----------



## JMBasquiat

ChrisZwolle said:


> 'barely being used' is such a vague description. It's a new motorway, in a small country that isn't particularly wealthy. I've seen such descriptions before, somehow editors and journalists seem to expect every new motorway to be loaded to capacity within days of opening. There was a similar discussion a while ago about the São Paulo ring road.


It's circular logic, in my opinion. Economists from the IMF, World Bank, EBRD always mention Kosovo's sitll substandard road infrastructure as a barrier to increased trade and economic growth.

And when motorways and roads are built to remove those barriers and increase trade, then it's a bad thing because "they're barely used". 

Not to say that R7 couldn't have been built for less money, but they're missing the main point of the road anyway (secure and permanent access to the Adriatic).


----------



## grykaerugoves

kostas97 said:


> Allright, thanks.
> 
> 2 more questions;
> 
> 1. When is the road going to be completed?
> 2. Are there any other motorways U/C in Kosovo?
> If yes, please attach an image (if available-if not, just let me know the U/C roads only).
> 
> Thanks


There is a planed motorway from Prishtina to Gjilan but the start of construction will take some time.... the government is looking at continuing to further extend remaining stretch of the R7 from Besi to the border with Serbia after R6 is completed. This is a waiting game that is being played by both countries in hope that this will be financed by the EU.


----------



## kostas97

grykaerugoves said:


> There is a planed motorway from Prishtina to Gjilan but the start of construction will take some time.... the government is looking at continuing to further extend remaining stretch of the R7 from Besi to the border with Serbia after R6 is completed. This is a waiting game that is being played by both countries in hope that this will be financed by the EU.


The R7 extension you mentioned should be constructed......this way not only Kosovo will strengthen its link with Serbia but also Albania, and apart from that, there will be a complete motorway corridor stretching from Durres to Burgas (when the Kalotina motorway is constructed)........Anyway, every new motorway will be good for Kosovo in my opinion.


----------



## MG42

I agree that the route Durrës/Lezhë - Morinë - Pristina - Niš - Sofia - Plovdiv - Burgas can be a viable alternative to Corridor 8, whose completion is currently shrouded in complete uncertainty.


----------



## kostas97

MG42 said:


> I agree that the route Durrës/Lezhë - Morinë - Pristina - Niš - Sofia - Plovdiv - Burgas can be a viable alternative to Corridor 8, whose completion is currently shrouded in complete uncertainty.


Indeed, the creation of this corridor doesn't seem possible, not even in the near future..........


----------



## stickedy

MG42 said:


> I agree that the route Durrës/Lezhë - Morinë - Pristina - Niš - Sofia - Plovdiv - Burgas can be a viable alternative to Corridor 8, whose completion is currently shrouded in complete uncertainty.


But to be suitable, Kosovo has so solve it's traffic insurance problem since the green card is not valid.


----------



## grykaerugoves

A1 in Albania is still incomplete with many unfinished bridges, it does not even stretch anything close to the capital, let alone Durrës. Lots of work needs to be done in Albania to call it a corridor.... Kosovo would also need to upgrade the M9 section to motorway standard although that part is 100kmh and does the job for now. Serbia will only start work from Nis to the border if the EU fund it.


----------



## Ulpiana

Video by Adonis Sejdiu. Road to the Brezovica Ski Center in the Sharr Mountains in the Kosovo.


----------



## kostas97

grykaerugoves said:


> A1 in Albania is still incomplete with many unfinished bridges, it does not even stretch anything close to the capital, let alone Durrës. Lots of work needs to be done in Albania to call it a corridor.... Kosovo would also need to upgrade the M9 section to motorway standard although that part is 100kmh and does the job for now. Serbia will only start work from Nis to the border if the EU fund it.


Of course Albania has to do a lot of work, not only with its A1 motorway, but with the whole of its motorway network.

Concerning Kosovo, isn't the M9 part partly in motorway standards???
I mean doesn't it feature 2 lanes per direction without emergency lane?

And in conclusion, is that part really 100km long? I thought it was much shorter than that......if it is, its longer than the Vermice-Prizren section (or so do i think) and its non-replacement by a motorway really doesn't make sense...... :/


----------



## Ulpiana

kostas97 said:


> Concerning Kosovo, isn't the M9 part partly in motorway standards???
> I mean doesn't it feature 2 lanes per direction without emergency lane?


M9 has two carriageways, each of them has two lanes plus an emergency lane, intersections not in the same level, but does not have an access control which is the biggest handicap of this road. 




kostas97 said:


> And in conclusion, is that part really 100km long? I thought it was much shorter than that......if it is, its longer than the Vermice-Prizren section (or so do i think) and its non-replacement by a motorway really doesn't make sense...... :/


grykaerugoves said 100 kmh, not 100 km.


----------



## kostas97

Ulpiana said:


> M9 has two carriageways, each of them has two lanes plus an emergency lane, intersections not in the same level, but does not have an access control which is the biggest handicap of this road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grykaerugoves said 100 kmh, not 100 km.



1. Then, i think its relatively easy to control the access to the road and improve it, isn't it???

2. Ohhh, my mistake!!
I'm deeply sorry, guys!!


----------



## stickedy

kostas97 said:


> 1. Then, i think its relatively easy to control the access to the road and improve it, isn't it???


No, not really. There are houses, restaurants, gas station, supermarkets etc. built directly beside both sides of the road without any space left. At least on long stretches. That road is more like an urban road with two lanes for each direction.


----------



## grykaerugoves

stickedy said:


> No, not really. There are houses, restaurants, gas station, supermarkets etc. built directly beside both sides of the road without any space left. At least on long stretches. That road is more like an urban road with two lanes for each direction.


I wouldn't really describe it as severe as that... there are not that many local houses and businesses down that stretch. I would say most of the surrounding buildings are illegal and the government would only need to compensate the land from the land owners and demolish any objects surrounding the dual carriageway. There is also a plan to have a paralel road running through that stretch for local acess.


----------



## stickedy

Yeah, of course, that can be done. However, it's not easy  It would make more sense to let the road as it is and go back to the original plan to built a parallel new motorway. 

However, the road is currently sufficient as it. There are more important thing to do.


----------



## kostas97

grykaerugoves said:


> I wouldn't really describe it as severe as that... there are not that many local houses and businesses down that stretch. I would say most of the surrounding buildings are illegal and the government would only need to compensate the land from the land owners and demolish any objects surrounding the dual carriageway. There is also a plan to have a paralel road running through that stretch for local acess.


That seems sufficient enough.......and it should be done so that the motorway will finally be completed.


----------



## JMBasquiat

stickedy said:


> No, not really. There are houses, restaurants, gas station, supermarkets etc. built directly beside both sides of the road without any space left. At least on long stretches. That road is more like an urban road with two lanes for each direction.


It's not quite as crowded as that. Yes, certain stretched around Prishtina have a lot of houses and gas stations that are close to the road, but they make up a small part of the road (maybe some 10km in a road that is set to be 80km long when completed next year). 

It's not easy to turn it into a controlled-access road, but there's also not much of a need right now. What they need to do is eliminate blind spots, frequent access in/out, and designate certain places where access is allowed, the reduce the speed accordingly. 

Here's a video to get an idea


----------



## Ulpiana

Highway Prishtinë - Pejë (M9), at Gllarevë. In background can be seen peak of Gjeravica 2656 m in Junik.











Foto Arben Islami (AKA Hikingnjeri)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...312223327.1073741840.595138326&type=1&theater


----------



## Ulpiana

I am bringing discussions for the Prishtina - Bujanovac proposed motorway in the proper thread..



erik313 said:


> Those " serb-inhabited " areas are only couple unimportant small villages , so no point of building motorway just for them .


Actually, motorway Prishtina - Bujanovac would be "one shot - many hits".

None of the "hits" itself would not be sufficient reason to build a motorway...

"Hits" (reasons) to build a motorway Prishtina - Gjilan - Bujanovac are:

- Linking the capital of Kosovo with one of the biggest cities in Kosovo (by the last census Gjilan is the third mos populous city in Kosovo);

- Linking of Serb inhabited villages with Serbia, which would make happy the Serb minority in Kosovo;

- Linking of Albanians in Preshevo Valley in Serbia with Kosovo's capital and with the Albania thru the "Highway of Nation" (R7). This would make happy Albanian minority in Serbia.


For this motorway there were some activities:



Gjin Tonikaj said:


> *Kosova pritet të bëhet edhe me një autostradë*
> 
> 2 Janar 2015 - 19:12 - Foto: Koha
> 
> Vendit tonë ka shumë gjasa t’i shtohet edhe një autostradë. Përpos autostradës “Ibrahim Rugova” dhe asaj që po ndërtohet për Shkup, Ministria e Infrastrukturës është duke planifikuar të ndërtojë edhe autostradën për Gjilan.
> 
> Në një intervistë për KTV-në, ministri i ri i Infrastrukturës, Lutfi Zharku, ka thënë se në buxhetin e 2015-ës janë ndarë 1 milion euro për realizim të planit vijues, raporton KTV.
> 
> Zharku ka thënë se deri në fshatin Doganaj të Kaçanikut është bërë dizajni për ndërtim të autostradës dhe se janë duke pritur nga Bechtel & Enka të sjellë disa plane të tjera se si do të ndërtohet autostrada nëpër Kaçanik dhe Hani i Elezit.
> 
> Sa i përket Autostradës së Kombit, Zharku ka thënë se në Berlin do të dërgojnë planin për vazhdimin e saj deri në Merdar, por se kushti kryesor është që Serbia të nisë ndërtimin nga Merdari e tutje. Gjasat janë që nga Besia deri në Podujevë rruga aktuale të zgjerohet në katër korsi.
> 
> Zharku ka thënë të jetë i shqetësuar për rrëshqitjet e dheut, prishjet e asfaltit dhe vjedhjet. Për dy të parat ka thënë se ka marrë garanci nga kompania ndërtuese se ato kanë ndodhur për shkak të lëvizjeve gjeologjike.
> 
> Ndërsa rreth vjedhjeve, Zharku ka thënë se janë në diskutime me organet e sigurisë për të marrë masa, ndërsa do t’i kërkojë Ministrisë së Tregtisë për masa të ashpra ndaj kompanive që shesin materialin e vjedhur të autostradës, transmeton Koha.net.
> 
> Ai ka bërë të ditur se ministria ende nuk e ka në plan të vendosë pagesë për shfrytëzim të autostradë, por se është duke planifikuar të shtojë hyrjet në Autostradën e Kombit.
> 
> © KOHA.net
> 
> *http://youtu.be/t7ctINkiHdk?t=11m28s*
> 
> http://koha.net/?id=27&l=39434






Plisat said:


> *Luta me Isa Mustafën Kryeministër autostrada Gjilan- Prishtinë!*
> 
> Në këtë vazhdë Haziri i është drejtuar qytetarëve tëGjilanit se zgjedhja e Isa Mustafës, Kryeministër është lajmi i mirë, ngase për herë të parë në ekspozenë ekryeministrit u përmend autostrada Prishtinë - Gjilan dhe Gjilan – Ferizaj, sidhe projekte të tjera në të mirë të gjilanasve.
> 
> http://xlpress.tv/?page=1,2,12340





Ulpiana said:


> Sipas faqes zyrtare te Komunes Serbe Ranillug te Republikes se Kosoves, zyrtare te Ministrise se Infrastruktures te Republikes se Kosoves pasken shku ne ate komune, me u taku me zyrtare te asaj komune, me u marre vesh per autoudhen qe do te ndertohet nga Mramori (fshat ne lindje te Prishtines) e deri ne Konqul (fshat afer Bujanovcit), qe kalon kah Perlepnica, Ropotova, Ranillugu.
> 
> Per me shume informata ne kete link (serbisht):
> 
> https://kk.rks-gov.net/ranillug/News/Predstavnici-Ministarstva-Infrastrukture-posetili-.aspx
> 
> 
> Harta e perafert ne baze te informatave prej linkut te mesiperm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhe ne groplan:


..


----------



## kostas97

Ulpiana said:


> I am bringing discussions for the Prishtina - Bujanovac proposed motorway in the proper thread..
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, motorway Prishtina - Bujanovac would be "one shot - many hits".
> 
> None of the "hits" itself would not be sufficient reason to build a motorway...
> 
> "Hits" (reasons) to build a motorway Prishtina - Gjilan - Bujanovac are:
> 
> - Linking the capital of Kosovo with one of the biggest cities in Kosovo (by the last census Gjilan is the third mos populous city in Kosovo);
> 
> - Linking of Serb inhabited villages with Serbia, which would make happy the Serb minority in Kosovo;
> 
> - Linking of Albanians in Preshevo Valley in Serbia with Kosovo's capital and with the Albania thru the "Highway of Nation" (R7). This would make happy Albanian minority in Serbia.
> 
> 
> For this motorway there were some activities:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Why don't they build a Pristina-Poduljevo section as the extension of the R7?
I think it's going to be much better (I think) if this route was chosen.


----------



## Ulpiana

kostas97 said:


> Why don't they build a Pristina-Poduljevo section as the extension of the R7?
> I think it's going to be much better (I think) if this route was chosen.


It will be build eventually. Both roads (Prishtina-Gjilan and Prishtina-Podujevo) are going to be built... sometime, not very soon.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Ulpiana said:


> It will be build eventually. Both roads (Prishtina-Gjilan and Prishtina-Podujevo) are going to be built... sometime, not very soon.


Prishtinë - Podujevë is quite a busy road as it runs through agriculture areas and acts as an acess road from the border with Serbia on to the existing R7 motorway which extends to the Albanian border. This road will get even busier when R6 motorway is completed.... There will eventually be no option but to extend R7 all the way to the border with Serbia even if Serbia does not wish to connect Nishë with the Kosovan border.


----------



## Ulpiana

U/C Bypass of Kijevë in Prishtina - Pejë highway (M9).


----------



## JMBasquiat

^^ It looks great and works have advanced quite a bit.


----------



## Shenkey

why is that needed for a village of 500 people?


----------



## kostas97

Ulpiana said:


> U/C Bypass of Kijevë in Prishtina - Pejë highway (M9).


Is the whole Priština-Peć road going to be widened to 2 lanes per direction (motorway standards)???


----------



## Ulpiana

Road to Prevalla (R115).










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:To_Prevalla.jpg


----------



## JMBasquiat

Shenkey said:


> why is that needed for a village of 500 people?





> Originally Posted by *Ulpiana*
> U/C _*Bypass *_of Kijevë in Prishtina - Pejë highway (M9).


It is _bypassing_ a small town, it is not _for_ the town.


----------



## JMBasquiat

kostas97 said:


> Is the whole Priština-Peć road going to be widened to 2 lanes per direction (motorway standards)???


Yes, the plan is to widen the entire road from Prishtinë all the way to Pejë. About half of it is done, with some 40km left (not including this bypass).


----------



## kostas97

JMBasquiat said:


> Yes, the plan is to widen the entire road from Prishtinë all the way to Pejë. About half of it is done, with some 40km left (not including this bypass).


OK, that's good news!
And is there a motorway number after the widening or is the road going to keep the M9 number??


----------



## stickedy

It's not a motorway, it's an expressway. Therefore it will keep it's M9 number. At least until Kosovo intruduces a new numbering system. Anyway, I think there are more importan things to do


----------



## kostas97

stickedy said:


> It's not a motorway, it's an expressway. Therefore it will keep it's M9 number. At least until Kosovo intruduces a new numbering system. Anyway, I think there are more importan things to do


Indeed.....i just mentioned that because that road looks like a motorway........but whatever, the road doesn't seem to be bad at all.
Is there a completion date for it??


----------



## lastsamurai

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Ulpiana

Prime ministers of Kosovo and Serbia, in separate statements yesterday, stated that the motorway that would connect Albania, Kosovo and Serbia (Durrës-Prishtina-Nish) should be built. These statements were given in Tirana, where Vienna Economic Forum in Tirana was held.

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/...m-te-lidhemi-me-autostrade-me-serbine-103977/

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=59279


----------



## Ulpiana

Interchange of R7 motorway and R6 motorway U/C, near Prishtina.



Plisat said:


> Per Ulpianen....prej ajrit


----------



## lastsamurai

^^
Bravo Kosova.:cheers:


----------



## Ulpiana

R113, close to Restelicë:










Foto Arben Islami AKA Hikingnjeri

https://www.facebook.com/kosovohiki...9292413113886/893521494024304/?type=1&theater


----------



## stickedy

Nice! But the border in the Radika valley to Macedonia is still closed?


----------



## grykaerugoves

stickedy said:


> Nice! But the border in the Radika valley to Macedonia is still closed?


You mean the border between Republic of Kosovo and FYROM?


----------



## stickedy

Yes

BTW: Kosovo recognizes Macedonia as Macedonia and not as Former Yugoslavian Republic of Macedonia (FYROM)


----------



## Ulpiana

stickedy said:


> Nice! But the border in the Radika valley to Macedonia is still closed?


It seems that is still closed. There is no info that this border crossing is opened for traffic. Probably for locals is not prohibited to cross the border..


----------



## grykaerugoves

Yeh im pretty sure the border is closed.


----------



## Ulpiana

Widening of Prishtinë - Pejë highway, between Gjergjicë and Kijevë.


Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (1) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr

Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (3) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr

Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (8) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr

Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (14) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr

Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (28) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr

Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (33) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr

Gjergjice_Kijevë_M9 (37) by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpiana

Yesterday, Kosovo and Serbia agreed to begin implementing a memorandum on vehicle insurance on August 12, 2015. This way, citizens of both countries are exempt from paying vehicle insurance at border crossings between Kosovo and Serbia.

_______________________________


Also, recently, Kosovo authorities have dropped the price of the border insurance for vehicles with foreign plates that enter Kosovo. New tariffs are:


Siguracionet Kosove by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr


----------



## eucitizen

Do you think this agreement may help Kosovo to enter the Green card system?


----------



## Ulpiana

I don't know. It is a political thing, therefore, unpredictable.


----------



## svt11

OK, when R6 is going to be finished?


----------



## Ulpiana

svt11 said:


> OK, when R6 is going to be finished?


As it was said before in this thread, R6 is planned to be finished/completed in 42 months from the beginning of the works in its construction. Works have started in July 2014. The progress of the works is so far, so good.

Anyway, a part of this motorway will be delivered soon. Part that connects Prishtina South with R6 and R7, as well as R7 X R6 interchange will be finished soon. Probably this month.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Ulpiana said:


> Anyway, a part of this motorway will be delivered soon. Part that connects Prishtina South with R6 and R7, as well as R7 X R6 interchange will be finished soon. Probably this month.


Progress around that area. Photos are from today.



JMBasquiat said:


> Afer Marigones, 15 gusht 2015.


----------



## Corvinus

Can the [RKS] oval code be added to the thread title?


----------



## Ulpiana

U/C R7 X R6 junction, close to Prishtina



Ulpiana said:


> Shenjezimi dhe vijezimi ne pjesen e re te nyjes R7 X R6, ne kahjen drejte Prishtines ishin kry: :cheers:
> 
> 
> R7 X R6 by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> R7 X R6 by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> R7 X R6 by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> R7 X R6 by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> R7 X R6 by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr
> 
> 
> R7 X R6 by Ulpi Ana, on Flickr


----------



## JMBasquiat

Ulpiana said:


> U/C R7 X R6 junction, close to Prishtina


Fresh photos 



















http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/...r-lipjanit-qe-lidh-krejt-kosoven-foto-124119/


----------



## grykaerugoves

Corvinus said:


> Can the [RKS] oval code be added to the thread title?


Since some of the main mods here are Serbs, this will not be possible.


----------



## niskogradnja

grykaerugoves said:


> Since some of the main mods here are Serbs, this will not be possible.


It has already been there for a couple of days. Your emotions are a lot quicker then your observation.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Some nice aerial shots of R6 in this video by the Ministry of Infrastructure.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Ulpiana said:


> Interchange of R7 motorway and R6 motorway U/C, near Prishtina.


Almost done: fresh photo from this week. Some officials have said the interchange will be open for traffic in about 10 days. If so, it will significantly relieve traffic pressure from the capital city and connect to major motorways in RKS (R6 and R7; the latter is still U/C). 



liburni said:


> nga @artonkra (follow him on instagram, he has some spectacular photos from various places)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky kryqzime shihet nga rruga Fushe Kosove - Gracanice
> 
> M'doket edhe fotot e Trimit jan ba nga kjo rruge. M'ra rasti mi ra asaj rruge sa isha n'Kosove.


----------



## kostas97

What are the cost and the length of the R6?


----------



## tasosGR

This interchange is visible at google earth too.(7/2015)!


----------



## Ulpiana

kostas97 said:


> What are the cost and the length of the R6?


Length 55 km - cost 600 million Euro.


----------



## kostas97

Ulpiana said:


> Length 55 km - cost 600 million Euro.


Thank you fellow!


----------



## JMBasquiat

Ulpiana said:


> Length 55 km - cost 600 million Euro.


Just to add to this: 

This includes a 2x2 tunnel in the Kacanik gorge projected to be 2.2km long.


----------



## kostas97

JMBasquiat said:


> Just to add to this:
> 
> This includes a 2x2 tunnel in the Kacanik gorge projected to be 2.2km long.


Thank you for your addition to the info


----------



## lastsamurai

JMBasquiat said:


> Almost done: fresh photo from this week. Some officials have said the interchange will be open for traffic in about 10 days. If so, it will significantly relieve traffic pressure from the capital city and connect to major motorways in RKS (R6 and R7; the latter is still U/C).


Bukur shumë.:cheers1:


----------



## MichiH

Ulpiana said:


> As it was said before in this thread, R6 is planned to be finished/completed in 42 months from the beginning of the works in its construction. Works have started in July 2014. The progress of the works is so far, so good.


Hmm, you reported, works began in October 2014 .



Ulpiana said:


> *Prishtine - Hani i Elezit* (MKD Border) will be a motorway. This motorway, is said, will meet TEM standards. Works have started in October 2014. 42 months by contract to be completed. 60 km long.
> Map





Ulpiana said:


> Anyway, a part of this motorway will be delivered soon. Part that connects Prishtina South with R6 and R7, as well as R7 X R6 interchange will be finished soon. Probably this month.





JMBasquiat said:


> Almost done: fresh photo from this week. Some officials have said the interchange will be open for traffic in about 10 days. If so, it will significantly relieve traffic pressure from the capital city and connect to major motorways in RKS (R6 and R7; the latter is still U/C).


It's a 3km section and it's expressway-like. Will it be part of R6 or R7? Is there any official name of the interchange, Prishtina-South? And the end is "Veternik"?

It'd like to add it to my list (see signature).

Does that mean, the remaining section is only 52km?

*R6:* Prishtina – Hani i Elezit 55km (October 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map

*M9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice 10km (June 2014 to Late 2015) – ? – map

Is M9 still on schedule?


----------



## Ulpiana

MichiH said:


> Hmm, you reported, works began in October 2014 .


Well, yes, it is confusing. Confusion is consequence of non-transparency of government and constructing company about the project.


Anyway, here is what i know:


Contract is signed on 1 of July 2014. http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/...rrik-nis-ndertimi-i-rruges-6-25879/?archive=1


Ground braking ceremony was held on 3 of July 2014. http://www.kryeministri-ks.net/?page=1,9,4369


Works, in fact , have started in the beginning of October 2014: 


This post shows that works on 18 of July 2014 did not start yet: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115826058&postcount=56


This post tells that works, neither, on 20 of August 2014 did not start yet: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116670495&postcount=80


This post shows that works have started in the beginning of October 2014: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117972916&postcount=105


Which date is the official date of beginning of the works in motorway - I don't know.




MichiH said:


> It's a 3km section and it's expressway-like. Will it be part of R6 or R7? Is there any official name of the interchange, Prishtina-South? And the end is "Veternik"?





MichiH said:


> Does that mean, the remaining section is only 52km?


Again, I do not know. Because of the same reason (non-transparency). 

There is a confusion whether this motorway will be 55 km long or 60 km long. Some sources say that the motorway will be 60 km long (http://www.kosova.com/artikulli/117100) while some other sources say that the motorway will be 55 km long (http://gazetajnk.com/?cid=1,1018,8413).

Consequently, it is unknown (for me) if the 3 km long access road from Prishtina is a part of R6. Anyway I think this access road will not be a part of R6, because R6 motorway is a part of the Route 6 that connects Bjelo Polje in Montenegro, Rozhaje in Montenegro with Peja in Kosovo, Prishtina and Skopje. 

Here is one project for Prishtina - Han i Elezit motorway conducted in 2010. I don't know if this project is being implemented in current works... In this project length of motorway is said that is approximately 60 km: http://www.seetoint.org/wp-content/uploads/downloads/2012/11/993_projects-on-route-6akos.pdf



MichiH said:


> It'd like to add it to my list (see signature).



It seems that this access road (?) will be a 2X2 road with a controlled access. I think that this 3 km stretch is eligible to be listed in your list.





MichiH said:


> Is M9 still on schedule?



Well, I drove in that road this week. Works are being conducted pretty slowly. Anyway, if there is a will, works can be completed without any problem in a few weeks, but, seeing the rhythm of works, I feel very pessimistic that the stretch Gergjice - Kijeve (part of M9) will be finished this year.


----------



## MichiH

Thanks 



Ulpiana said:


> Which date is the official date of beginning of the works in motorway - I don't know.


My definition is: as accurate as possible. If there's no info when works really began (not clearance/felling but earth works or construction of a bridge), I take the date of the groundbreaking ceremony. If works begin within 4-8 weeks after the groundbreaking, I usually just specify the groundbreaking date.



Ulpiana said:


> There is a confusion whether this motorway will be 55 km long or 60 km long.


Ok. I'll keep 55km. After completion, I'll measure it on Google Maps .



Ulpiana said:


> Consequently, it is unknown (for me) if the 3 km long access road from Prishtina is a part of R6. Anyway I think this access road will not be a part of R6, because R6 motorway is a part of the Route 6 that connects Bjelo Polje in Montenegro, Rozhaje in Montenegro with Peja in Kosovo, Prishtina and Skopje.
> It seems that this access road (?) will be a 2X2 road with a controlled access. I think that this 3 km stretch is eligible to be listed in your list.


I will put it on the list with unknown numbering (question mark). I'll change it if any info is available.


----------



## MichiH

I know there is not much info but maybe anyone knows where the exact southern end of R6 is, directly at the border to Macedonia?

Is it officially(!) planned (by both governments) that R6 will directly be continued by Macedonian A4? That means without a gap at the border and traffic to be routed via the old border crossing?



Ulpiana said:


> According to the newspaper Koha Ditore, Macedonia will start construction of motorway from Skopje to the border with Kosovo in 2016.


Is it likely that R6 and A4 will be opened at once? Maybe 2017/18?

How many interchanges will be built on R6?


About the 3km section just south of Prishtina...

9th Augsut: Probably this month.



Ulpiana said:


> Anyway, a part of this motorway will be delivered soon. Part that connects Prishtina South with R6 and R7, as well as R7 X R6 interchange will be finished soon. Probably this month.


10th September: could be opened in about 10 days.



JMBasquiat said:


> Almost done: fresh photo from this week. Some officials have said the interchange will be open for traffic in about 10 days. If so, it will significantly relieve traffic pressure from the capital city and connect to major motorways in RKS (R6 and R7; the latter is still U/C).


Is the road already in service? Is there any official info or updated inofficial info about the opening?


----------



## Ulpiana

MichiH said:


> I know there is not much info but maybe anyone knows where the exact southern end of R6 is, directly at the border to Macedonia?
> Is it officially(!) planned (by both governments) that R6 will directly be continued by Macedonian A4? That means without a gap at the border and traffic to be routed via the old border crossing?



Kosovo motorway R6 will end in the same border corssing/place as today's M2, in Hani i Elezit (Blace)
Both Government have had a lot of meetings ("road ministers"), which means that R6 in Kosovo will be linked directly with Macedonian A4 (or whatever the number the motorway in Macedonia will have).




MichiH said:


> Is it likely that R6 and A4 will be opened at once? Maybe 2017/18?


Both motorways, last part of Kosovo R6 (at Kaçanik gorge) and the Macedonian A6 will probably be opened for traffic in the same day. 



MichiH said:


> How many interchanges will be built on R6?


Four. 
Lipjan, Babush i Muhaxherëve, Ferizaj, Doganaj. In the links you can see approximate location of the entrance/exits of R6.



MichiH said:


> About the 3km section just south of Prishtina...
> 9th Augsut: Probably this month.
> 10th September: could be opened in about 10 days.
> Is the road already in service? Is there any official info or updated in official info about the opening?


No, the road is not in service yet. There was e problem with expropriation of one house. Anyway, it is said that this problem is solved and that this road will be delivered in service in mid of October. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127186944&postcount=4874


----------



## Ulpiana

R7 X R6 - Prishtina South Access road is opened for traffic today.

http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/must...eri-udhekryqi-me-i-madh-ne-rajon-2-73473.html


----------



## Ulpiana

^^


JMBasquiat said:


> http://www.kryeministri-ks.net/?page=1,9,5319


----------



## Ulpiana

^^ 



















http://www.indeksonline.net/?FaqeID=2&LajmID=190742


----------



## stickedy

Satellite Update: https://goo.gl/maps/8rBppHTHMdL2

Does anyone know how the stretch from the motorway interchange to the M2 is signed?


----------



## Ulpiana

stickedy said:


> Does anyone know how the stretch from the motorway interchange to the M2 is signed?


This stretch of the motorway actually is an access road to the motorway. It is not marked at all, as none of the other access road to the motorway in Kosovo. 

Difference between this access road to the motorway and other access roads to the motorway in Kosovo is the length of this one (more then 3 km) and that this one is 2X2.


----------



## Plisat

M2: Prishtina-Mitrovica motorway



Plisat said:


> Foto te M2 te postume ne fb nga nje inxhinier i involvume ne projekt...


----------



## JMBasquiat

Ulpiana said:


> R7 X R6 - Prishtina South Access road is opened for traffic today.
> 
> http://www.telegrafi.com/lajme/must...eri-udhekryqi-me-i-madh-ne-rajon-2-73473.html


A fresh video I shot yesterday from this road. Unfortunately we didn't have time to drive around the cloverleaf connecting Route 6 with Route 7, but perhaps next time. Any criticism on lane discipline, etc., must go to the taxi guy


----------



## Corvinus

2:28 did you edit the vid to blur the information on the signs, or were they like this?


----------



## Ulpiana

Corvinus said:


> 2:28 did you edit the vid to blur the information on the signs, or were they like this?


There *will* be a pay toll station. The signes will be uncovered when the road tax will start to be collected.


----------



## grykaerugoves

I'm guessing they will probably introduce the toll on both motorways when the R6 is completed.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Corvinus said:


> 2:28 did you edit the vid to blur the information on the signs, or were they like this?


No, I did not edit the video or blur the signs. It was done by the construction company.

Some signs are for pay-tolls which are not operational yet (the road is free to use for now).


----------



## Ulpiana

New opened access road recorded after midnight with a cell phone. Map: https://www.openstreetmap.org/direc...1.1440;42.6184,21.0781#map=11/42.6239/21.1212


----------



## albanni

The R6 and R7 highways and the intersection that connects both of them are shown in this video.


----------



## JMBasquiat

^^

Great video!


----------



## Scanderbeg

Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## InterestingStuff

Any info on the Prishtina - Peja motorway? Where has it been constructed to and when will it be finished. Also the Prishtina - Mitrovica motorway. Where did they reach with that. Thanks.


----------



## grykaerugoves

InterestingStuff said:


> Any info on the Prishtina - Peja motorway? Where has it been constructed to and when will it be finished. Also the Prishtina - Mitrovica motorway. Where did they reach with that. Thanks.


Neither of them are motorways... theyre both expressways at 100kmh... there is about 30km left on the Prishtina Mitrovica to be completed and about 40km left on the Prishtina Peje road left to be widened into expressway. Both are planned to be fully built to expressway standard but work has been very slow due to the 2 motorways that are being built. The R6 motorway connecting to FYROM is a priority at the moment.... I don't see these 2 expressways being fully completele anytime soon. The government is also prioritising the continuation of the R7 motorway from Prishtina to the border with Serbia.


----------



## Ulpiana

R6 U/C. Near Babush. 




Ushtari said:


> Sot gjate fluturimit me dron
> 
> Afer Babushit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te kryqi Lipjanit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotot origjinale me format tmadh:
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/1309/0K7Wwx.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/5254/R844WR.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/8330/Fu3Khj.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/4617/JVshz9.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/6294/zsrFvI.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img910/9767/yNnXDq.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img910/4038/yMv1Yo.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/1051/ZQUpoR.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img905/6019/OQkUbT.jpg
> http://imageshack.com/a/img908/6923/FyhGQw.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice photos 

Is it set to be come a toll road?


----------



## Ulpiana

Yes.


----------



## grykaerugoves

I think they will intergrate both motorways into the same toll system. They are waiting for R6 to be completed so they can put tolls into place.


----------



## MichiH

Ulpiana said:


> *Gjergjice - Gllareve*, 2 carriageways; each carriageway with two lanes, no intersections in the same level, access is not controlled. Because of nontransparent Government, I can not tell you exact dates of beginning and when is planned to be finish this segment, but by observations in the field, beginning date was June 2014 and finishing date will be late 2015. 10 km long.
> Map


Has the section been opened in 2015 or is it delayed? Any updated estimated completion date?


----------



## Ulpiana

MichiH said:


> Has the section been opened in 2015 or is it delayed? Any updated estimated completion date?


No. It is not finished yet...


----------



## Palance

How about the road from Pec westbound to Montenegro (M9)? Any sign of opening that road/border crossing again at the Cakor-pass?

And I read about a new road from Decani to Plav in Montenegro, the construction should start a year ago. Is there any progress?


----------



## grykaerugoves

Most dual carriageways in the UK have roundabouts.


----------



## sotonsi

grykaerugoves said:


> Most dual carriageways in the UK have roundabouts.


Sure, but 'dual carriageway' is not the same as 'expressway'. Dual carriageway is nothing more than "has a barrier of some form between each direction's traffic flows".


----------



## grykaerugoves

sotonsi said:


> Sure, but 'dual carriageway' is not the same as 'expressway'. Dual carriageway is nothing more than "has a barrier of some form between each direction's traffic flows".


Dual carriageways are pretty much the same as expressways(in most cases).


----------



## sotonsi

grykaerugoves said:


> Dual carriageways are pretty much the same as expressways


Which is why the Government are proposing that "Our busiest A-Roads will become Expressways" ie that they aren't already?

I'm a native EN:GB speaker, and the two terms are far from synonymous, even if you have a lax definition that allows the occasional at-grade junction on expressways.


> (in most cases).


*A4 Strand*

© Oxyman, cc-by-sa.
^^^
This is a dual carriageway, but is definitely not an expressway, nor would anyone consider it one. A large amount of UK dual carriageway is like this - urban roads with slow speed limits, pedestrians crossing, etc (many have driveways, parking, etc too).

ntom's mention of access control (when trying to justify roads that don't fit michih's criteria to michih) as being 'expressway' rules out ~90% of UK dual carriageway mileage, if not more.

"Most cases" suggest you've not been to the UK and explored it's road network.


----------



## JMBasquiat

A rural road in western Kosovo located in the territory of the National Park Rugova. Both are part of the Municipality of Pejë.



At0M said:


> Investime ne infrastrukturen e Rugoves, rruga Drelaj-Koshutan (6900m)


----------



## Shenkey

That should be secured by nets. I can just see a rock falling on my car if I drive there.


----------



## JMBasquiat

It's not finished yet.


----------



## grykaerugoves

sotonsi said:


> Which is why the Government are proposing that "Our busiest A-Roads will become Expressways" ie that they aren't already?
> 
> I'm a native EN:GB speaker, and the two terms are far from synonymous, even if you have a lax definition that allows the occasional at-grade junction on expressways.
> 
> *A4 Strand*
> 
> © Oxyman, cc-by-sa.
> ^^^
> This is a dual carriageway, but is definitely not an expressway, nor would anyone consider it one. A large amount of UK dual carriageway is like this - urban roads with slow speed limits, pedestrians crossing, etc (many have driveways, parking, etc too).
> 
> ntom's mention of access control (when trying to justify roads that don't fit michih's criteria to michih) as being 'expressway' rules out ~90% of UK dual carriageway mileage, if not more.
> 
> "Most cases" suggest you've not been to the UK and explored it's road network.


You only have to look at the A1 heading towards the Midlands from London... its full of roundabouts and the A1 (A1M) goes all the way to Scotland.
Most dual carriageways run outside urban areas... your logic does not apply. I will not further continue to dispute your argument as this would lead to an off-topic discussion.


----------



## stickedy

Speaking of Rugova canyon: What about opening the border crossing to Montenegro there? Is there any progress? Last information I had was that the Kosovarian parliament didn't agree to a border treaty which would solve the disputed border in that area preventing opening the border there.


----------



## sotonsi

grykaerugoves said:


> You only have to look at the A1 heading towards the Midlands from London... its full of roundabouts


I'm not sure what your point is here. No one is saying that dual carriageways don't have roundabouts.


> and the A1 (A1M) goes all the way to Scotland.


Indeed it does, but I'm not sure how that's relevant. It seems to undermine the 'full of roundabouts' claim: 5 roundabouts in a ~50 km stretch between Baldock and Brampton is, sure, 'full of roundabouts'; however 5 roundabouts in a ~500 km stretch of dual carriageway between the Greater London boundary (as you are excluding/ignoring the large amount of urban DC in the UK) and Morpeth (a good 80km short of Scotland) certainly isn't.


> Most dual carriageways run outside urban areas


It's maybe about 50-50, but even so, most rural dual carriageways are not expressways (including the bit of A1 you are talking about.

That rural dual carriageways often have roundabouts, traffic signals, cross-traffic, terrible geometry, driveways, etc are evidence that they are NOT the same thing as expressways - because expressways do not have these things, especially if you use michih's definition, which he uses for inclusion of schemes on his list (which is where this discussion started).


----------



## Festin

čarli;136151265 said:


> Expressways with roundabouts? I don't think so


Well think of it like a "toll station" where you have to slow down. 
The N roads are the main non motorway roads, no matter if they are one or two laned for each direaction. 

But hopefully they will build an overpass in the near futures since the roundabouts were only a short term solution.


----------



## grykaerugoves

stickedy said:


> Speaking of Rugova canyon: What about opening the border crossing to Montenegro there? Is there any progress? Last information I had was that the *Kosovarian *parliament didn't agree to a border treaty which would solve the disputed border in that area preventing opening the border there.


I think the government is mainly concentrating on the motorway leading up to the border with *FYROM.*


----------



## stickedy

Concentrating on one motorway should not prevent the government or the parliament from working on other things at all... Especially as this border thing is mainly handled by the parliament and the ministry of foreign affairs.


----------



## ntom

stickedy said:


> Concentrating on one motorway should not prevent the government or the parliament from working on other things at all... Especially as this border thing is mainly handled by the parliament and the ministry of foreign affairs.


The border agreement is in the governments hands now. It is broadly disputed and it's not going to be ratified anytime soon. I can't see it being ratified until next year or it may even get postponed until the 2018 general elections.

The border crossing in Çakorr will get opened in time, I don't see any rush for it. IMO the government should concentrate on building the new road from Deçan to Plavë. It is a far better alternative and would shorten the time to Podgorica and the coast through Albania. If they could just get the Montenegrin side to commit .


----------



## Palance

I thought that they already started with building that road? (at least from Kosovar side)


----------



## ntom

^^ They have, a segment of 4 km was finished this year. The government decided to stretch the building over a period of 5 years when they started. I'm not aware of any commitments made by the Montenegrin side though.



ntom said:


> Rruga Deçan - Kozhnjer, segmenti i pare
> Gjatesia: 4,057 m
> Gjeresia: 7 metra
> Kostoja: 1,207,260.22 euro
> 
> Pjese e rruges Deçan - Plavë. Rruga deri ne kufi me Malin e Zi eshte planifiku mi pas rreth 20 km edhe me kalu pa asni tunel, me ni kosto totale rreth 50 milion euro. Nuk e shoh qysh munet mu kan e perdorshme gjate tan vitit ni rruge qe ngjitet 2100 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Ni tunel 4-5 km menoj qe eshte i patejkalueshem. Ta shohim sa pare pi ndajne ne buxhetin e vitit 2017 per vazhdim te kesaj rruge.


----------



## stickedy

That is the big problem in this region, the countries are not really working together... It's a shame.

I can understand the Montenegrin side since they have more urgent projects and I understand Kosovo because they want a better connection to Northeast Albania (and it would also serve Albanians living near Bajram Curri). However, building an expensive road to the border when there is nothing on the other side doesn't make sense at all...

Perhaps it would make sense to improve the road from Peja to Rozaje (e.g. 2nd lane up the hill for trucks) until there is some sort of agreement with Montenegro on this part.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

ntom said:


> ^^ They have, a segment of 4 km was finished this year. The government decided to stretch the building over a period of 5 years when they started. I'm not aware of any commitments made by the Montenegrin side though.


what languages are on the sign, ? ,


----------



## ntom

VITORIA MAN said:


> what languages are on the sign, ? ,


I don't get which sign are you asking about, but if it is about the text beside the coat of arms it's albanian, serbian and english.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

ok thanks , i supposed so


----------



## SuCuki

The construction of the Pristina-Gjilan motorway will begin in August 2017

Në gusht nis ndërtimi i autostradës Prishtinë - Gjilan - Dheu i Bardhë


----------



## threo2k

SuCuki said:


> The construction of the Pristina-Gjilan motorway will begin in August 2017
> 
> Në gusht nis ndërtimi i autostradës Prishtinë - Gjilan - Dheu i Bardhë


What about the other part of R7.1? when it starts?


----------



## edis_mumin

Meanwhile, I would like to share a full video from opened section od R6, from Babush to Pristina. Enjoy


----------



## grykaerugoves

edis_mumin said:


> Meanwhile, I would like to share a full video from opened section od R6, from Babush to Pristina. Enjoy


Thanks for the video. Weird how they have allowed the houses so close to the motorway.


----------



## edis_mumin

grykaerugoves said:


> Thanks for the video. Weird how they have allowed the houses so close to the motorway.


These highways are fitted between houses and villages more recent, so it would be nice to see some noise protection walls


----------



## stickedy

edis_mumin said:


> These highways are fitted between houses and villages more recent, so it would be nice to see some noise protection walls


One problem is most likely that many (if not all) of these houses are illegal... Built without permission


----------



## svt11

Which way I must drive from Sofia to Montenegro? I want to pass Kosovo and then motorway, but go through Nis-Merdare or through Skopje? Thank you.


----------



## ntom

svt11 said:


> Which way I must drive from Sofia to Montenegro? I want to pass Kosovo and then motorway, but go through Nis-Merdare or through Skopje? Thank you.


It won't matter whichever way you take through Kosovo, the road conditions are very good in both directions and it will take you roughly the same time to the border with Albania (if you're going to the coast or the lower part of Montenegro).

As far as road conditions for Macedonia and Serbia are concerned the one through Kriva Palanka in Macedonia should be in better shape overall. I drove it about a year or more ago and it was acceptable. On the other hand the section Prokuplje-Merdare in Serbia AFAIK is in a bad shape. Someone who has taken it recently should be able to tell you however about the currect condition of it.

Bear in mind one thing though: if you decide to take the road through Serbia on the way back you will most probably have problems with the serbian border guards. They will not recognise the Kosovo stamp on your passport and they will consider your point of entry illegal so your best bet is going through Macedonia.


----------



## stickedy

ntom said:


> Bear in mind one thing though: if you decide to take the road through Serbia on the way back you will most probably have problems with the serbian border guards. They will not recognise the Kosovo stamp on your passport and they will consider your point of entry illegal so your best bet is going through Macedonia.


The Serbians are way more relaxed with this since quite some time now. However, you can easily avoid any unpleasent situation by just using your ID card in Serbia instead of the passport... When there are no stamps, they can't blame you


----------



## grykaerugoves

stickedy said:


> The Serbians are way more relaxed with this since quite some time now. However, you can easily avoid any unpleasent situation by just using your ID card in Serbia instead of the passport... When there are no stamps, they can't blame you


Serbian border force still do not recognise Kosovo stamps... People very close to me have had recent issues with this. I don't think there has been any change to normalise bileteral relations between the 2 border controls.


----------



## svt11

You mean I cant leave Serbia?


----------



## stickedy

grykaerugoves said:


> Serbian border force still do not recognise Kosovo stamps... People very close to me have had recent issues with this. I don't think there has been any change to normalise bileteral relations between the 2 border controls.


Hmm... That they don't recognize them is sure! But how they deal with it, could be different, maybe, they are more harsh and unwillingly to people outside of the EU. Or it also depends on the officers. You never know...

As I said, use ID card for Serbia if possible (should be okay for all EU members).


----------



## stickedy

svt11 said:


> You mean I cant leave Serbia?


This situation is a bit complicated:
Serbia does not recognize Kosovo at all, the "border" between Serbia and Kosovo ist not handled as international state border, so you don't get any entry or exit stamps there. On the other way, the don't recognize the Kosovarian entry and exit stamps as well.

So basically, if you enter Serbia let's say at Horgos from Hungary and leave Kosovo at Merdare to Albania, for Serbia you did not leave the country legally. 

On the other hand, when you enter Kosovo at Merdare and then travel further to Serbia, the Serbians handle your entry to Serbia (Kosovo) as illegal because it was not handled by the Serbian authorities.

You can avoid unpleasant situation also if you enter Serbia over an normal border crossing point, travel to Kosovo, leave Kosovo then later enter Kosovo again, then Serbia and leave it any normal Serbian border crossing point. For Serbia you never leave the country then and as long as you are not virtually in Serbia longer then you are allowed to stay (should be 30 days), the should be no problem.

And as I said, maybe Serbian officers are dealing differently with the situation if the person is from an EU member state or if it is from an surrounding country like BiH, Albania, Montenegro or Macedonia. Let alone from Kosovo itself...


----------



## ntom

I've read stories from US citizens who have had problems entering Serbia after they'd gotten in Kosovo through Prishtina Airport. I guess they don't like them americans as much.

The fact of the matter is that if the serbian border police want, they can, and will, stop you from entering Serbia if you entered in Kosovo from a border point othen than Serbia's.

Long story short: if you enter Kosovo through Macedonia, leave from Macedonia. If you enter from Serbia you can leave whichever direction you want.

If we get back to the topic of the road: take into consideration the Turkish diaspora which floods the Nis - Dimitovgrad highway during their return home for holidays and the Kosovo diaspora which will flood Nis - Merdare. You can monitor the situation on Kosovo border checkpoints in real time here: http://www.mpb-ks.org/qkmk/.

If you take the Macedonian route follow *M2* in Kosovo up to Ferizaj where you'll change to *M25.3* in the direction of Shtime. Then follow *M25.3* up to Duhel and at Duhel take the *R7* motorway to the border with Albania and continue on the *A1* in Albania. Safe journey!


----------



## grykaerugoves

Serbia needs to stop behaving like a spoilt little child and making innocent citizens of the free world as scapegoats for their political agendas on the international arena. Its a pathetic act to disallow people entry based on a war they lost 2 decades ago.


----------



## svt11

Actually Im from Sofia, Bulgaria. And I want to pass Kosovo because of the highway. Maybe I will do the same if I was Serbian, but going through the roads of Montenegro is absurd.


----------



## JMBasquiat

stickedy said:


> This situation is a bit complicated:
> Serbia does not recognize Kosovo at all, the "border" between Serbia and Kosovo ist not handled as international state border, so you don't get any entry or exit stamps there. On the other way, the don't recognize the Kosovarian entry and exit stamps as well.
> 
> So basically, if you enter Serbia let's say at Horgos from Hungary and leave Kosovo at Merdare to Albania, for Serbia you did not leave the country legally.
> 
> On the other hand, when you enter Kosovo at Merdare and then travel further to Serbia, the Serbians handle your entry to Serbia (Kosovo) as illegal because it was not handled by the Serbian authorities.
> 
> You can avoid unpleasant situation also if you enter Serbia over an normal border crossing point, travel to Kosovo, leave Kosovo then later enter Kosovo again, then Serbia and leave it any normal Serbian border crossing point. For Serbia you never leave the country then and as long as you are not virtually in Serbia longer then you are allowed to stay (should be 30 days), the should be no problem.
> 
> And as I said, maybe Serbian officers are dealing differently with the situation if the person is from an EU member state or if it is from an surrounding country like BiH, Albania, Montenegro or Macedonia. Let alone from Kosovo itself...


Stickey, 

I know you're trying to explain a complex situation to an outsider, but let's not start doing stuff like "Serbia (Kosovo") in a thread about highways and motorways in Kosovo. It is not appreciated. 

Second, Albania is not a surrounding state to Serbia since it doesn't border Serbia. It borders Kosovo. Kosovo border police will check your documents and will grant (or not) entry. 

Kosovo's external borders (no need for quotation marks) are Kosovo's, and it doesn't matter at all what Serbia thinks or says about them. That's their internal issue. 

If one would like to avoid any possibility of troubles when entering Serbia, they can take a short detour from Prishtina to Skopje (1.5 hours) and then enter Serbia through there.


----------



## VanderLoo

svt11 said:


> Which way I must drive from Sofia to Montenegro? I want to pass Kosovo and then motorway, but go through Nis-Merdare or through Skopje? Thank you.



At the end of April, I pursued my trip to Prizren for tourism with my family.


The road from Prokuplje to Merdare had roadworks that caused files and broken roads. On the Kosovo side there were roadworks near the city of Podujeva which also concluded to drive several miles on a broken road. 


I do not know if the roadworks have been completed. The rest of the roads in Kosovo are in good condition. 


Good trip !


----------



## Llapi 1

*Punimet ne Autostraden Prishtine - Shkup :* (R6 ongoing works)


----------



## niskogradnja

Llapi 1 said:


> *Punimet ne Autostraden Prishtine - Shkup :* (R6 ongoing works)


This is great. Bravo, Kosovo!


----------



## grykaerugoves

niskogradnja said:


> This is great. Bravo, Kosovo!


Kosovo should have quite a modest motorway network connecting major cities and the borders of Albania, fyrom and servia considering works goes as planned.


----------



## suvi genije

grykaerugoves said:


> Serbia needs to stop behaving like a spoilt little child and making innocent citizens of the free world as scapegoats for their political agendas on the international arena. Its a pathetic act to disallow people entry based on a war they lost 2 decades ago.


About roads and motorways, please...


----------



## grykaerugoves

suvi genije said:


> About roads and motorways, please...


It has everything to do with motorways when innocent people are not allowed to use the roads and motorways in Kosovo because another country next door wants to use them as scapegoats for political agendas.


----------



## SuCuki

Is the route between Pristina and Merdare being built? And when does construction begin in Serbia until Nis? And should the construction of the R7.1 between Lipjan and Gjilan begin this month?


----------



## ntom

SuCuki said:


> Is the route between Pristina and Merdare being built? And when does construction begin in Serbia until Nis? And should the construction of the R7.1 between Lipjan and Gjilan begin this month?


No, we don't know, and no.


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> Kosovo
> 
> R6: Prishtina (R7) – Babush 20.4km (October 2014 to 31st December 2016)
> 
> 2017 opening:
> R6: Babush – Doganaj/Gabrrice 21.6km (October 2014 to Fall 2017)
> 
> 2018 opening:
> R6: Doganaj – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) ~18km (October 2014 to October 2018)


Babush - Doganaj now projected to open at end of year, on 31st of December. As is the last segment to the border at the end of next year.


----------



## tfd543

ntom said:


> Babush - Doganaj now projected to open at end of year, on 31st of December. As is the last segment to the border at the end of next year.


Not in October anyway ?


----------



## grykaerugoves

tfd543 said:


> Not in October anyway ?


They stated "end of the year" meaning probably November/December.


----------



## ntom

No, the new minister clearly said 31st of December.


----------



## grykaerugoves

[RKS] should be brought back to thread title, this was removed just because it goes against one of the serbian mods political vews.


----------



## Tenjac

According to Wikipedia, RKS is not official code for Kosovo.


----------



## ntom

Tenjac said:


> According to Wikipedia, RKS is not official code for Kosovo.


Yeah, sure, the same can be said for Greenland, Maldives, Oman and a couple of others. Call for them to have their code removed from the title threads.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Tenjac said:


> According to Wikipedia, RKS is not official code for Kosovo.


Wikipedia is the source to nothing but the truth?! This situation is completely politically motivated and is creating devision amongst members because of Serb mods behaviour.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think there is *no Serbian mod on this sub forum*. I think they are from the Netherlands, Poland and Austria/Romania only...


----------



## grykaerugoves

Either way the removal of [RKS] is completely politically motivated and unacceptable.


----------



## Tenjac

ntom said:


> Yeah, sure, the same can be said for Greenland, Maldives, Oman and a couple of others. Call for them to have their code removed from the title threads.


Please notice that I have just commented on the (un)officiality of the RKS code. I did not comment on the validity of use of unofficial codes. After all, forum is not the place for any official or serious discussion.


----------



## Palance

grykaerugoves said:


> Either way the removal of [RKS] is completely politically motivated and unacceptable.


and


> this was removed just because it goes against one of the serbian mods political vews.


Can you provide any evidence for these statements? 

To put it another way: No more Balkanization please...


----------



## grykaerugoves

Well this has been settled once and for all.... anyone who reverts to removing the code will just be deemed as being silly and over ruling another moderators actions. We can now all agree that the [ RKS] remains as stands. Back to topic about roads.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Newly-opened section (~3.4km) of M9 Prishtine - Peje. This is a dual-carriageway highway that connect Prishtina with Peja and several smaller towns on the way. This section serves to bypass Kijeve, a small town in western Kosovo. 

240276918


----------



## devolli

Prishtine - Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

devolli said:


> Edit... my bad for giving him attention


But, he is right, this is international forum and the forumers should use the international name of the city. If you write Shkup only Albanians will know what city is mentioned. If you write Skopje, most of them will know (at least those who heard about Skopje). Imagine if we (the Cyrillic countries) write the names of the cities in our alphabet or the way we pronounce them. 

No hard fillings, I'm just saying.


----------



## devolli

My reply wasnt about that part, it was more about what he wrote after that.
And ofc its it should be the international name, but I'm pretty sure he didnt wrote that on purpose to "provoke" someone just because he called it the way we call it, we are used to call it Shkup, it doesnt change anything, its still the same city of the same country. If someone is really interested that where the highway ends, he could google where Shkup is and it shows Skopje in 2 sec.

Ofc no hard feelings, in generall you are right.


----------



## Festin

Second segment of Prishtina - Hani i Elezit motorway R6 was opened today. 11km long. All the work on the easy part has been completed and now it is only mountainous terrain remaining outside Kacanik towards the Macedonian border.



Festin said:


> *Hapet segmenti i dyte ne Bibaj jasht Ferizajt, 14,5km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rrokum.tv/ne-fokus/inagurohet-segmenti-i-dyte-i-autostrades-arben-xhaferi/


Edit. Distance on google maps shows 11km and not 14,5km as mentioned in official page:
http://mi-ks.net/sq/lajme/ftese-nga...dyte-te-autostrades-prishtine---hani-i-elezit


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I think the actual opened section (Babush - Ferizaj) is a bit shorter (11 km) than the constructed segment which goes south of Ferizaj until near a place called Gërica on Google Earth. Google Earth shows that the Babush - Gërica section (14.5 km) was almost completed in August 2017, but south of Gërica construction was less advanced at that time. There doesn't seem to be an interchange at Gërica, the next interchange would be north of Kaçanik.


----------



## ntom

The opened section from Babush to Bibaj (Ferizaj) is 11.1 km long. The next section to Doganaj/Gabrricë (north of Kaçanik) is 10.5 km long and is all alfalted, except for the interchange, and there are no intermediate interchanges. It is expected to be opened during Spring 2018. The next interchange is the terminus in Hani i Elezit.

Ref. MichiH:


MichiH said:


> Kosovo R6: Babush – Gabrrice 21.6km (October 2014 to 31st December 2017) – project –


----------



## Festin

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I think the actual opened section (Babush - Ferizaj) is a bit shorter (11 km) than the constructed segment which goes south of Ferizaj until near a place called Gërica on Google Earth. Google Earth shows that the Babush - Gërica section (14.5 km) was almost completed in August 2017, but south of Gërica construction was less advanced at that time. There doesn't seem to be an interchange at Gërica, the next interchange would be north of Kaçanik.


Yea, you are right. I just measured the same distance and it is only 11 km like you say. 
Not sure how they have come up with that number, but there is generally little fact information about the work, and more pure event info instead...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The 14.5 km figure probably corresponds to the contracted works, which extend a little ways south of the Ferizaj exit, but cannot open to traffic until the next phase is completed. It's quite common for politicians and press releases to mention the length of the contract instead of the section actually opened to traffic.


----------



## Junkie

The current situation is this:

The basic works have been done just south of Kacanik the rest is really tough terrain and is not yet started. I expect the works to be done near 2021.

The red line is operational the yellow should be done in March.


----------



## ntom

Mr. Junk shush now, go away.

Works are being carried out on all but the last 5 km, which are not mountainous. A 2.7 km long viaduct is currently being built in the Kaçanik Gorge. Deadline is 31st of December 2018 for the entire route.

Here's some views from today, enjoy:



Llapi 1 said:


> *Pamje te marra nga videoprezantimi ne hapjen e segmentit te ri,nga videoja qe e ka postuar lart @Festin-i:*


----------



## ntom

ChrisZwolle said:


> The 14.5 km figure probably corresponds to the contracted works, which extend a little ways south of the Ferizaj exit, but cannot open to traffic until the next phase is completed. It's quite common for politicians and press releases to mention the length of the contract instead of the section actually opened to traffic.


Not actually, the contract is for the entire route. 14.5 km seems to be up to the hill in Gërlica. Doesn't make any sense mentioning it but they probably referred it because all works are completed up to there and from there to the next interchange only finishing touches remain to be completed.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Will it be opened earlier than December 2018?


----------



## ntom

Not likely.


----------



## devolli

26060214_727252410812566_418444738960436976_o by Joralemon A., on Flickr
25626829_727252404145900_8663400569366012428_o by Joralemon A., on Flickr
25734109_727252394145901_743790339194886151_o by Joralemon A., on Flickr
25791065_727252450812562_2034233184219964325_o by Joralemon A., on Flickr
25626322_727252434145897_8769404832903159776_o by Joralemon A., on Flickr

Posted by user: Joralemon


----------



## vatse

*R 7* from Vërmica to Prizren north

IMG_5583 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_5584 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_5585 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_5586 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## Festin

Thank you for posting the pictures, guys. Wonderful such.
Quoting e video time laps from the local Kosovo highway thread. Prishtina - Ferizaj:



Lucky Str said:


> Time-Lapse R6 Prishtine - Feriza (Bibaj)


----------



## Corvinus

Any idea when the compulsory liability insurance purchase upon entering Kosovo for tourist vehicles will end?


----------



## ntom

Corvinus said:


> Any idea when the compulsory liability insurance purchase upon entering Kosovo for tourist vehicles will end?


Couple of years, for sure. I read lately that the Insurance Bureau was working on an online purchase option. It is supposed to be introduced early next year.


----------



## stickedy

Corvinus said:


> Any idea when the compulsory liability insurance purchase upon entering Kosovo for tourist vehicles will end?


That will end when Kosovo is joining the green card system. And this can only happen for UN member states... So figure it out


----------



## Festin

Corvinus said:


> Any idea when the compulsory liability insurance purchase upon entering Kosovo for tourist vehicles will end?



As ntom and stickedy already gave good answers I dont really need to post another one, but the insruance purchase may end within two years by an agreement between Kosovo and Serbia. But we will likely have paytolls on highway activated by then so the state can still get in the cash. 

Until then, make sure to drive carefully because the insurance is more to protect the local drivers rather than foreign ones.


----------



## SuCuki

When does the construction of the R7.1 begin?


----------



## VanderLoo

*R6 near the city of Ferizaj*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

VanderLoo said:


>


Interesting detail that I've noticed on the sign - the name of the city of Skopje is written in (Albanian and) Serbian Latin, with the letter L between P and J - SKOP*L*JE, although the international name of the city is Skopje.


----------



## VanderLoo

Is there any news about the construction Prishtine - Vushtrri (bypass) - Mitrovice ?


----------



## tfd543

Happy or not Happy, i still love the smell of fresh asphalt. When the upgrade to peja, mitrovice and gjilan will be completed, its gonna be really impressive.


----------



## Festin

VanderLoo said:


> Is there any news about the construction Prishtine - Vushtrri (bypass) - Mitrovice ?


The current government have promised to make it a priority as soon as the expressway Prishtina - Peja is finished. 

But the expressway towards Mitrovica from Prishtina will continue on a new stretch from now on, going around Vushtrri on the east which before continuing toward Mitrovica. Therefor I dont think it will be finished in the near future.


----------



## Festin

Skopje/Скопје;144592536 said:


> Interesting detail that I've noticed on the sign - the name of the city of Skopje is written in (Albanian and) Serbian Latin, with the letter L between P and J - SKOP*L*JE, although the international name of the city is Skopje.


Do you write Skopje in macedonian? 
SkopLje is probably because every need to be in albanian and serbian aswell. 

But I think Kosovo have solved it good with both versions being on the same line, rather than having a 10 meter long sign with all kind of versions, like there is on the local roads.


----------



## ntom

My previous comments were in no way against the rules, inciteful or posed any type of harassment. They didn't even have a political tone. They were in direct order and response to previous comments. They were rightful and explanatory. While the comment which started a discussion and has political connotations stands.

I invite every moderator who deletes comments to leave his clear explanation and reason of their behaviour. I will from now on save my comments locally and will repost them whenever a moderator deletes them, and they are in no way in violation of forum rules or good conduct. Including this one.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Festin said:


> Do you write Skopje in macedonian?


In the Latin version, yes. I believed that is the same practice in all the neighboring countries, in order to avoid confusion among drivers, however that might sound ridiculous from the perspective of someone who knows that is the same city in question.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Skopje/Скопје;144592536 said:


> Interesting detail that I've noticed on the sign - the name of the city of Skopje is written in (Albanian and) Serbian Latin, with the letter L between P and J - SKOP*L*JE, although the international name of the city is Skopje.


Albanian and Serbian are official languages in RKS, therefore the Serbian Skoplje prevails in this case. 

In Skopje bypass Pri*š*tina is used even though the accepted international version is Pristina. 

The same goes for Belgrade (Beogradi/Beograd is used, not Belgrade), for example.


----------



## Festin

Skopje/Скопје;144619847 said:


> In the Latin version, yes. I believed that is the same practice in all the neighboring countries, in order to avoid confusion among drivers, however that might sound ridiculous from the perspective of someone who knows that is the same city in question.


I think it should be written Skopje beside Shkup. Just as I think we will have Prishtina on tables in Macedonia soon. I would generally go for the same in most of the cities in the region. If they have an absolute majority of some ethnic group and there is no issue about it, I do not see why we should have a bunch of cities written in two or three versions. 

I personally consider Pristina to be serbian version of Prishtina written in an international version. Just as you write Nis and not Niš in "international" version.


----------



## Junkie

This is a bunch of wrong info here. In MK there is 'Prishtina' since its the same as Priština. Albania in Kosovo don't even know their international name.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Good thing we have a Junkie to tell us what Albania and Kosovo know or don't know.


----------



## tfd543

Anyone know if the road hani elezit-gllobocice is asphalted and ready to be connected with the r6 highway ? Its a good bypass if coming from western mk and going to prishtina.


----------



## Festin

tfd543 said:


> Anyone know if the road hani elezit-gllobocice is asphalted and ready to be connected with the r6 highway ? Its a good bypass if coming from western mk and going to prishtina.


Not sure what road or what place you are looking for, but google maps have been updated lately, so maybe it is visible if there are any progress on that road? Found a youtube video mentioning gllobocice with asphalth work starting in ~08/09 - 2016. Should be done if it is not a long stretch, but you never know.


----------



## tfd543

Festin said:


> Not sure what road or what place you are looking for, but google maps have been updated lately, so maybe it is visible if there are any progress on that road? Found a youtube video mentioning gllobocice with asphalth work starting in ~08/09 - 2016. Should be done if it is not a long stretch, but you never know.


some of it has already been asphalted, visible in google earth view. I just wanted to know if everything was done. The road from the border to Doganaj is extremely curvy and very dangerous in winter times.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Videos of newly-opened (December 2017) sections near Ferizaj (R6)



Geographica said:


> Video te bera para 4-5 dite
> 
> Hyrja-dalja ne Bibaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dikun afer Mirashit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babush


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Junkie

Lepenec/Lepenac river look as it has taken away the rail bridge.


----------



## Llapi 1




----------



## ntom

Kosovo has not updated its road numbering scheme yet. It's bound to happen soon enough.

R6, R7, R6a and R6b are SEE regional routes that pass through Kosovo. And because of lack of numbering code, the Government has decided to use those for motorway projects. R7.1 is an extension of R7 (and not of R6) and is planned to be continued up to Duhël interchange of R7 in the next decade.

A final note, the government may decide to number it R6.1 and not R6b though.


----------



## ntom

Festin said:


> The plan is to have ~7 motorways/expressway connecting Prishtina with every major city in Kosovo. There are around 7 major cities depending on how you count so that would lead to that number. A little like the original 7 different regions for car plates.
> 
> But regarding the x.1 or x.b its probably just some bad tradition along with the naming motorways. One could wish the EU would put some requirements on that front...


This is not correct Festin. See my above response. Anyway I have made a map which I've published here last year and will update it in the coming days.


----------



## threo2k

Will this motorway R6B be the same standard like R7? Who is going to build it?


----------



## ntom

Yes, it will be full motorway profile with emergency lanes. The procurement procedures have yet to begin.


----------



## JMBasquiat

MichiH said:


> I thought that an independent country might have their own system. But they stuck with tradition. Well, they could claim that it's their own tradition...
> 
> And yes, why ".1" and "b"?


It has nothing to do with "copying Yugoslavian scheme" or anything of the sort, it is simply a reflection of the South-East European Transport (SEETO) Route scheme which numbers roads as Rx. Kosovo is a member of the SEETO Steering Committee and a party to the Agreement. 

In Kosovo's case, Routes 6 and 7 pass through its territory, so Kosovo didn't bother to name them A1 or K1 and is simply using the SEETO terminology. It may be laziness, or maybe they're just being practical though I suspect it's somewhere in the middle.  

You can read more about SEETO Routes here: http://www.seetoint.org/seeto-comprehensive-network/seeto-comprehensive-road-network/routes/


----------



## Festin

ntom said:


> This is not correct Festin. See my above response. Anyway I have made a map which I've published here last year and will update it in the coming days.


Thanks, did not actually know that


----------



## MichiH

ntom said:


> Another long-awaited project is about to start this year. Works on the *32 km* long *R6b* motorway from *Kijevë* to *Zahaq*, part of Prishtina - Pejë route, are expected to commence by the end of Spring 2018. The whole project is estimated to cost about 200 million EUR, though earlier estimates have put it lower. It will be financed with a long-term loan by the EBRD and the Government of Kosovo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Kosovapress (in Albanian)


Should be this:

*R6b:* Zahac – Kijeve 32km (Mid 2018 to ?) – ? – map

The neighboring section (I should change the western location from Gllareve to Kijeve) is called N9 (M9). Will it be renamed to R6b?



MichiH said:


> *N9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice 10km (June 2014 to Mid 2016) – ? – map


The section up to Pejë (map) is not grade-separated:



ntom said:


> N9: Pejë - Zahaç 6.7 km (August 2016 - 2017)


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> Should be this:
> 
> *R6b:* Zahac – Kijeve 32km (Mid 2018 to ?) – ? – map
> 
> The neighboring section (I should change the western location from Gllareve to Kijeve) is called N9 (M9). Will it be renamed to R6b?
> 
> 
> 
> The section up to Pejë (map) is not grade-separated:


I don't know why Gllarevë came up but that section from Gjurgjicë to Kijevë is close to 6.7 km by my measurements and it will keep it's current designation.

The section from Zahaq to Pejë has not been completed in time, no surprise here, and no, it's not grade separated.


----------



## Llapi 1

*Ongoing works in R6:*


----------



## JMBasquiat

Good progress on what is very difficult terrain.


----------



## Llapi 1




----------



## JMBasquiat

Completed sections of R6


----------



## JohnDeere

JMBasquiat said:


> Completed sections of R6


Look's like Pireneos Mountains


----------



## Junkie

^^
That is Ljuboten peak part of the Shar Mountains. It is seen from Skopje in a spectacular view.











On the far right:


----------



## Llapi 1

*Ongoing works in R6:*


----------



## JMBasquiat

Updated pics for R6 



Joralemon said:


> 2 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 1 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 3 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 4 by Joralemon A., on Flickr


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*



Art R. said:


> Dje:


----------



## edis_mumin

Sorry, maybe it is described somewhere here, but I need to ask: Why is so massive bridge-viaduct selected as project solution? Are unstable banks problem, or what?


----------



## JMBasquiat

The initial design foresaw the construction of two tunnels, 2.2km and 1.8km long respectively, but they chose to construct a long and tall viaduct instead (the viaduct will be over 5km long) due to costs and speed of construction. 

I don't know why it's so tall but I suppose it has to do with the river Lepenc which is known to overflow and flood the valley from time to time.


----------



## tfd543

How is it going with the segment from Ferizaj to Doganaj ? will it open for sure in June ?


----------



## ntom

Actually, the final design did not include any tunnels - they were considered during the initial design and procurement procedures though. The final design called for some smaller viaducts in the gorge and the motorway would follow for a good part the national road - just above it - where it was straight and not on the bank of the river. The reason for changing the route and the solution I reckon has to do with soil instability. We already had a column collapse last year because of unstable soil. Building it on the side of the mountain would probably require as much concrete and maybe even more reinforcing, so the viaduct may end up being the cheaper option and most probably safer.

Those above photos are where the viaduct will end and connect to the adjacent hill, so it has to pick up some height as the difference in elevation is 70-80m. But it doesn't run this high all the way though, in fact it's way lower for the most part.


----------



## ntom

tfd543 said:


> How is it going with the segment from Ferizaj to Doganaj ? will it open for sure in June ?


There's no official confirmation yet but most probably it will be open by June.


----------



## ntom

Today (15.04.2018) we mark the start of *R7.1* motorway, respectively the first segment of *22.31 km*. The construction is scheduled to run for 30 months. The motorway, when complete, will bring Eastern Kosovo, including Preshevo and Bujanoc, closer to the capital.




Llapi 1 said:


> [


----------



## ntom

*National highway network, April 2018*










*Note:* _This is an original work of mine. It is strictly prohibited to redistribute or use it for non-commercial purposes without mentioning the source ("[email protected]" or "www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293263"). For commercial uses, including but not limited to, publishing on a newspaper, news portal, tv, social media, video presentation, website which sells products, services or advertisements, please contact me on SkyscraperCity. For use in a paper or study please contact me on SkyscaperCity._


What's changed from the last version I have published in October 2016:


*R6*, section Babush - Ferizaj open for traffic
*R7.1*, section Banullë - Bresalc has started construction
*R6b*, section Kijevë - Zahaq added
"*Dukagjini Highway*" Prizren - Istog added
*N2*, section Lumadh - Mitrovicë added
*N9*, section Zahaq - Pejë added
*N9.1*, section Gremnik - Gjakovë added
*N25*, section Trudë - Podujevë added
*Prishtina Ring Road* added
*R102* (regional road), section Polluzhë - Komoran added
12 main Border Crossings added


----------



## threo2k

The ringroad around Prishtina, I supposed they have to build many tunnelles as the area around vranjecs is largely urbanned with smalle streets and houses/buildings..


----------



## ntom

It will not pass through any urbanized part. It will effectively encompass the metropolitan area of the city. See the route on OSM: 

https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/42.6641/21.1621

The plan is to build it to a motorway-like standard with 4 lanes of 3.75 m with emergency lanes of 3 m in both directions. But at a projected cost of only 60 million EUR for a 26 km road of this type, I'm very sceptical it's doable, considering the tough terrain on the eastern part.


----------



## marciomaco

Couldn't R7 be part of the ring road, as it passes very close to the proposed path for the ring road?


----------



## ntom

That's a legitimate question. The Ministry vehemently wants to avoid introducing new interchanges in motorways. First to maintain the high safety standards. And second, if it were to forgo that and join the rind road to R7 for those 5-10 kms it would have to cut it into couple more interchanges and either introduce more toll plazas or make if free to use. The first solution would mean more spending to build the plazas and to run them. That would eat on the revenue from the toll. The second would mean to break the maintenance duty of the motorway, when it eventually is given to a private partner, into parts. That would introduce friction and could potentially reduce the safety and quality of the road.

But maybe the main reason is congestion. Sure, now it's quiet and good, but if you introduce the local traffic to it, it wouldn't look nice. See Ljubljana's rind road.


----------



## ntom

ntom said:


> *Note:* _This is an original work of mine. It is strictly prohibited to redistribute or use it for non-commercial purposes without mentioning the source ("[email protected]" or "www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293263"). For commercial uses, including but not limited to, publishing on a newspaper, news portal, tv, social media, video presentation, website which sells products, services or advertisements, please contact me on SkyscraperCity. For use in a paper or study please contact me on SkyscaperCity._



There are a couple of you who are using others' work and not giving credit when credit is due. Most recently I noticed my map without source in wegenforum.nl and I have previously noticed my work on build.mk, balkanforum.info and elsewhere. I don't want to start calling out names but I would kindly ask you guys to include the source if you use my work.


----------



## liburni

R6 progress so far:



Joralemon said:


> 1 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 2 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 3 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 4 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 5 by Joralemon A., on Flickr


----------



## ntom

A very important road connection to Plavë is continuing today to finally bring this region closer to home.



> *Works have started on Deçan-Plavë road*
> 
> Pristina,
> April 24, 2018
> 
> Today marks the inauguration of the works of Deçan-Plavë road, connecting the Dukagjini region with that of Plavë and Guci.
> 
> In the presence of a large number of citizens and personalities of cultural and political life, officially began work on the construction of the Deçan-Plavë Street, whereby the Minister of Infrastructure, Pal Lekaj, addressing the participants in a word case said: "For me it is a special day because we have been given the opportunity to start a road connecting Deçanin and Kosovo with Montenegro, especially with that part where Albanians reside. There is no better feeling than when we are serving the citizens, free movement, investment and tourism development, because this road has a positive multidimensional impact. I say this because these mountains are attractive for the development of tourism, especially for the transport of goods as a connection with Montenegro.
> 
> While talking about the budget allocated to this project minister Pal Lekaj explains: "For this year, four million euros have been allocated, while for 2019 will be allocated another 8 million euros, while the project as a whole will be completed in 2020, "said at the end of his speech Minister of Infrastructure, Pal Lekaj.
> 
> In addition to Minister Lekaj, also with the mayor of Deçan, Bashkim Ramosaj, emphasized the importance and symbolism that this path has for Dukagjini and Plavë and Guci residents.


mi-ks.net


----------



## stickedy

Problems is however - as far as I know and being aware of - that there is no project in Montenegro to make a good road on their side of the border.


----------



## ntom

Yeah, I've not heard of a project from the Montenegrin side either. But the municipalities can initiate a cross-border initiative which can get funded by IPA II.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## JMBasquiat

There's considerable potential for local and some international tourism in the Decan area, so the road will still be used by people.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*

*Ongoing works in the Kaçanik Bridge(One of the longest bridge in Europe ~ 6,7km):*


----------



## Uppsala

What is going to be the first connection with the continental motorways from Kosovo? Is that going to be a motorway from Kosovo to Niš in Serbia with the Serbian motorway A1? Or is it going to be somewhere in Macedonia near Skopje?


----------



## Bisofsa

^^ i don't know what you meant my first, there is one that connects Kosovo to Albania. 
This one is Prishtina till Macedonian border (and from the border to Skopje in the nearest future).

Also there are three under constructions, Prishtinë - Pejë, which it cant connect with Montenegro because after the border there is no street in the Montenegro side. But also after Pejë there is almost impossible to build an highway there. 
Prishtinë- Mitrovicë which is all I know partly a highway, but i could be wrong about this one.
The other is Prishtinë - Gjilan which will also come closer to border with Serbia (South).

But the motorway to Nis will only get build if EU secures the financial part, otherwise its not a priority neither it was planned anytime soon to get build.


----------



## MichiH

^^ First connection to continental motorway network means, that it would be possible to drive directly on motorways to Germany or Italy etc.

The south-eastern endpoints of the network are currently at:
- Medugorje in Bosnia (via Croatian A1 and A10.hr and Bosnian A1)
- Grdelica (Serbian A1)
- Margina (Romanian A1)

Once the Serbian A1 and the Kosovar R6 will be completed, only a 15km gap remains in Macedonia.

I think this project has the highest chance to be implemented first and connect the Kosovar motorway network to the continental European motorway network.


----------



## ntom

As it currently stands the first connection to continental motorways will be through Skopje. R6 will be finished this year and next year the government in Macedonia is expected to start works on it's part from the border to Skopje, a 12 km gap.

We are also building R7.1 that will go to the border with Serbia, only 10 km far from Bujanoc and A1. But I don't suppose the Serbian government is interested in connecting Albanians in the region.

As for R7 from Prishtina to Merdare, 26 km long, the project is ready to be financed but we're in no hurry in that segment. Until Serbia commits to build all its 77 km from Nish to the border in Merdare. I don't think this will happen before 2023-2025.


----------



## Uppsala

MichiH said:


> ^^ First connection to continental motorway network means, that it would be possible to drive directly on motorways to Germany or Italy etc.
> 
> The south-eastern endpoints of the network are currently at:
> - Medugorje in Bosnia (via Croatian A1 and A10.hr and Bosnian A1)
> - Grdelica (Serbian A1)
> - Margina (Romanian A1)
> 
> Once the Serbian A1 and the Kosovar R6 will be completed, only a 15km gap remains in Macedonia.
> 
> I think this project has the highest chance to be implemented first and connect the Kosovar motorway network to the continental European motorway network.





ntom said:


> As it currently stands the first connection to continental motorways will be through Skopje. R6 will be finished this year and next year the government in Macedonia is expected to start works on it's part from the border to Skopje, a 12 km gap.
> 
> We are also building R7.1 that will go to the border with Serbia, only 10 km far from Bujanoc and A1. But I don't suppose the Serbian government is interested in connecting Albanians in the region.
> 
> As for R7 from Prishtina to Merdare, 26 km long, the project is ready to be financed but we're in no hurry in that segment. Until Serbia commits to build all its 77 km from Nish to the border in Merdare. I don't think this will happen before 2023-2025.



^^
Thank you! The Serbian A1 is going to be finnished maybe in the end of this year or the begin of next year. That means the motorways in Macedonia is a part of the continental motorways (possible to drive directly on motorways to Germany, Italy or Sweden etc).

So in 2 or 3 years we can see a connection from Kosovo directly to the Macedonian motorways? The motorway to Macedonian border is finished? And at the Macedonian side they are building a motorway from the border to Skopje?

When that part is finnished, that means also the Albanian motorways is a part of the continental motorway network.


----------



## ntom

Uppsala said:


> So in 2 or 3 years we can see a connection from Kosovo directly to the Macedonian motorways? The motorway to Macedonian border is finished? And at the Macedonian side they are building a motorway from the border to Skopje?


Yes, R6 opens this year up to the border. From the border to Skopje AFAIK there was a project but the current government is re-evaluating the route and they have said that they will start with construction next year.



Uppsala said:


> When that part is finnished, that means also the Albanian motorways is a part of the continental motorway network.


Not really, because a segment from the border in Vërmicë to Kukës (Kalimash) is not a motorway. Also, the A1 full-profile motorway currently ends at Rrëshen.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Thank you!


----------



## Llapi 1




----------



## JMBasquiat

Dragash, southern Kosovo


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*



Art R. said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


----------



## ntom

R6 - impressive work:



Joralemon said:


> 1 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 2 by Joralemon A., on Flickr


----------



## ntom

The Montenegrin minister for Transport and Maritime Affairs visited Kosovo today. Among other topics discussed, it was revealed that the feasibility study for the longest road tunnel in this part of Europe is already underway. We are talking about a tunnel between Pejë and Rozhajë at a length of 7 kilometres. Kosovo will have then both the longest tunnel and the longest bridge in SEE. Press release follows:



> *Minister Pal Lekaj hosted his counterpart from Montenegro, Osman Nurković, discussed on topics of cooperation in infrastructure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prishtina, 28 May 2018
> 
> Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs of Montenegro, Osman Nurković, arrived at the premises of the Ministry of Infrastructure at the invitation of Minister Pal Lekaj. Ministers Lekaj and Nurković talked about a series of topics and projects of cooperation in road, air and rail infrastructure, which are important for the citizens of both countries, as well as for linking the corridors of importance for economic development and the connection of both countries to Europe .
> 
> 
> At this meeting, ministers from both countries also talked about the Peja-Rozaje tunnel, a project that will shorten the distance between the two countries and facilitate the free movement of citizens and goods between the two friendly countries, as well as the possibility of lifting border security between Kosovo and Montenegro and the railway connection between our two countries.
> 
> 
> Both ministers also talked about the Deçan-Plavë road project, which has already started implementing the project in Kosovo, while Nurković vowed that the Montenegrin side will continue the project from the border to the Pljevlja.
> 
> 
> After the meeting, the two ministers held a press conference where Minister Pal Lekaj, addressing the media and thanking Minister Nurković, said: "It is a special day for Minister Nurković to visit the Ministry of Infrastructure and the Government of Kosovo as a a good example of cooperation between the two governments, that of Montenegro and that of Kosovo. We talked about three important issues that will affect the linkage of the corridors and the spatial connection. What we have agreed today is that we develop the road infrastructure, railroads and the lifting of the border tax. As far as the Peja -Rozhajë tunnel is now being studied with increased intensity, it will not be left in question, but will be implemented with precision. I thanked the Minister who gave me the guarantee that Deçan-Plavë Street, Montenegro will develop it as a project in the domain of responsibilities that it has. This project is being developed and the works are being developed according to the anticipated dynamics and hopefully we will do it in the shortest possible time, according to the signed contract. We as a government have also given special importance to the development policies of the railways, where funds are already secured for two segments, towards Macedonia and Serbia towards the European Union, 50 percent grant and 50 percent borrowing. Regarding the Peja-Beran railway, we have remained to make it feasible and we will strongly support it as a project, but we have also left the railway connection to Albania at a length of about 17 kilometers on our side. This visit by Minister Nurković will significantly affect the continuation of all the projects I mentioned, because without the development of infrastructure, without links of the corridors, we will have neither economic development. The region has suffered from obstacles and we, as two governments, are the best example of the region in removing all obstacles, so Minister Nurkovic once again thank you, "said Minister Pal Lekaj.
> 
> 
> Whereas minister Nurkovic in his address to the media at this conference said: "I am pleased to visit the Government of Kosovo and Minister Pal Lekaj. This meeting is just a continuation of cooperation and meetings since when we came to these positions and confirmation that we are on the right track. Today we talked about many projects that need to be realized in the future. The most important project that I hope to get started is the major project for the construction of the Peja - Rozaje tunnel, for this project we talked about half a year and we have managed to have the support of our governments, so it has reached the level both of our prime ministers and we hope to get started as soon as possible. The second topic that we discussed was the Deçan-Plavë road project, which is also the second link between our two countries. We also talked about the railway connection between Peja and Rozaja. We have completed the conceptual project for the construction of this part and we will submit this concept plan to the Government of Kosovo and Minister Lekaj. Another topic we talked about is the possibility of lifting the border tax between Montenegro and Kosovo, because we have identified this as a barrier that hinders businesses and I believe that we will soon remove it, and for that matter too we have the support of our two prime ministers. This, in addition to increasing the circulation of citizens on both sides of the border, would raise the relations between the two states even higher. We also talked about the signing of the transport agreement, where our associates will work on this agreement, which we expect to sign in July. The excellent political relations we have, of course, will advance further in the future, "said Minister Nurković among others.


MI


----------



## ntom

Both ministers also visited the longest viaduct currently being constructed on the R6. Here are some pictures:





































MI


----------



## Venelin

Apologies if this has already been asked. 
From a practical standpoint, is it now possible to enter Serbia with an EU ID card in an EU-registered car, say at Merdare, after entering Kosovo from Macedonia? Certainly the ID card bears no evidence of previous entries in Serbia, but I guess the border control database does. Is it possible then to exit Serbia into other countries, e.g. Bulgaria or Romania?


----------



## Art R.

I think the problem is (or was?) only associated only if you get a Kosovan stamp on your passport, don’t know if the same is applied for ID cards.


----------



## ntom

Serbia has been bitchy about this for far too long and the EU and US have not cared enough for their own citizens who have been tortured at the border and very often turned back. Please do report back if you take this route, it might be helpful to other people looking for information.


----------



## VanderLoo

2 years ago I was sent back from the Serbian border, even though I had a Dutch passport. The Kosovo border guards informed me about traveling to Serbia through Macedonia. 

I do not know if this childish situation has changed, but I'm afraid not.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*



Art R. said:


>


----------



## edis_mumin

^^ Kacanik intersection?


----------



## ntom

Yes, at Doganaj. Will open on June 14th.


----------



## tfd543

Did they keep the old overpass at Doganaj where there was graffiti saluting USA ?


----------



## threo2k

So citizens who want to enter the motorway has to go to Doganaj to enter it? Thats quite bad.


----------



## tfd543

threo2k said:


> So citizens who want to enter the motorway has to go to Doganaj to enter it? Thats quite bad.




Not really. The interchange will be at the regional road kacanik-ferizaj M2 so you will need to be at M2 to catch the highway but its worth it even if you have to drive southbound a few km to go towards prishtina. The next entry from doganaj is near ferizaj but I recollect that traffic is much more dense there than the zone around doganaj.


----------



## tfd543

Btw doganaj is actually just a small village. You wont have traffic lights and pedestrian crossings at all. On top of that you have petrol stations and nice shops with good parking areas there so its a good opportunity to get a rest anyway


----------



## ntom

> *The third segment of the "Arbën Xhaferi" highway was inaugurated, under the motto of "NO TO SPEED, YES TO SAFETY" campaign*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prishtina, June 14, 2018
> 
> 
> Today, in Doganaj of Kaçanik, with the presence of state actors and diplomatic corps accredited in our country and citizens of this area, was inaugurated the third segment of R6 Prishtina-Hani i Elezit "Arbën Xhaferi" motorway, with length of about eleven kilometers.
> 
> Minister of Infrastructure, Pal Lekaj, addressing the participants in a word of the case, and promoting the campaign "NO TO SPEED, YES TO SAFETY", emphasized the importance of this highway, which as he claimed is not just shortens the distance between Prishtina and Skopje, but also a link between culture, art, natural beauties of the country and economic development of cities and citizens that gravitate to this part of Kosovo.
> 
> We are moving towards the completion of this highway to the end of the year, which makes Kosovo more complete, fills with more potential and energy for the arrival of investors, and will be a relief for people's turnover and their economy.
> 
> Today we are providing a direct and easy access to the beauties of our Brezovica, picturesque Kaçanik, Ferizaj as a market town, Vitia for agriculture and natural beauties, for ancient Lipjan of cultural value. Today we are approaching our capital, Pristina, with this region and vice versa ", said Minister Lekaj.
> 
> Lekaj said that the roads being built in our country are roads with high standard and security and that they enable the connection of the local economy with the economies of the neighboring countries and that of the European Union, specifying that these roads are being built according to the standards of TENT.
> 
> "These roads, with high standards and security, make it possible for Kosovo to develop economically, while at the same time making it possible to link its economy to neighboring countries, but also to the EU. We are building roads according to TENT standards. These routes that were once long within Kosovo, are now being transformed into roads that send us faster to the region and to Europe. These investments mean more jobs for the citizens of our country, more opportunities for business development, imply more incarnation and achievement based on the European values ​​that the goal of Kosovo is, "said Lekaj in front of the attendees.
> 
> Minister Lekaj in his speech expressed appreciation and appreciation for the tireless work of all the boys and girls who work every day in this project, promising that the 5.7 km long bridge that is under construction will soon be inaugurated. Minister Pal Lekaj also pledged to do everything in his hand and the ministry that he runs to complete the entire road infrastructure within the four year mandate.

















































MI


----------



## JMBasquiat

R6 newly opened section + U/C parts around Kacanik and Hani i Elezit 





Joralemon said:


> 1 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 2 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 3 by Joralemon A., on Flickr
> 4 by Joralemon A., on Flickr


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:* :cheers:



Joralemon said:


> 1 by Joralemon A., on Flickr


----------



## aldomorning

:applause:


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## niskogradnja

Congratulations!:cheers:

Awesome progress.


----------



## ntom

*Traveling from Kosovo to Serbia; traveling to Serbia via Kosovo*



Venelin said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked.
> From a practical standpoint, is it now possible to enter Serbia with an EU ID card in an EU-registered car, say at Merdare, after entering Kosovo from Macedonia? Certainly the ID card bears no evidence of previous entries in Serbia, but I guess the border control database does. Is it possible then to exit Serbia into other countries, e.g. Bulgaria or Romania?


Found two good guides on traveling to Serbia from Kosovo (for third country citizens). Hope these help all those looking for information.


1) http://whitetreehostel.com/travel-to-kosovo/


> *Case 1:* You want to go directly from Kosovo to Serbia but you entered Kosovo from a different country instead of Serbia? You can’t do it with a passport!
> 
> *Case 2: * If you can enter Serbia with an ID card (EU countries and some other countries that have agreements with the government of Serbia, you can check on their Ministry of Foreign Affairs website) you can enter from Kosovo without an issue. But you can’t show them your passport because then you have to turn back. The good thing is that you can still enter Serbia but you have to enter it from the other countries (Macedonia or Montenegro)
> 
> *Case 3: *The only way to enter Serbia if you enter Kosovo from another country is to go to Macedonia or Montenegro and then enter Serbia.
> 
> *P.S.: You don’t have to worry about having Kosovo stamps on your passport. When you go to Serbia they will either ignore them or they will stamp another stamp on the Kosovo stamp saying Canceled 🙂*



2) https://prishtinainsight.com/comprehensive-guide-traveling-kosovo-serbia-mag/


> *Short answer: You need a Serbian stamp less than three months old.*
> 
> If you’re from Kosovo, you have no problem getting to Serbia. Most of the countries of Europe may be closed to you if you don’t have a visa, but neighboring Serbia beckons! A 2011 deal on free movement between Belgrade and Prishtina means all you need is your ID card. You will receive a temporary paper visa that you MUST have when you leave Serbia and return to Kosovo. If you’re traveling with Kosovo number plates, you can buy a temporary license plate at the border and your insurance is now recognized by Serbia, which will save you at least one hundred euros.
> 
> You can stop reading here if you are from one of the other former Yugoslav countries (you probably have anyway) besides Bosnia, since Kosovo has applied a visa regime due to non-recognition, which likely includes the precise crossing where you can enter and exit Kosovo. If you’re from a European country that issues national identity cards to its citizens, then you can cross at any border between Kosovo and Serbia by using only your ID card!
> 
> But if you’re like me and other nationals of countries that don’t make national IDs, a group of people who are used to their passports opening a lot of doors, or, erm, borders for them,* you can only enter Serbia from Kosovo *if you originally entered Kosovo from Serbia and don’t have proof that you went elsewhere. You need to have a Serbian entry stamp that was issued less than three months before your attempted (re)entry*.
> 
> So what can you do to get around this?
> 
> Many people unfortunately make the five hour “stamp run” journey in advance of a planned trip to Serbia. It involves driving to Skopje, getting stamped in Serbia at Miratovac, and then returning to Kosovo via Presevo and Mucibaba.


From a comment on the second article:



> Slightly misleading. Not everyone can use national IDs to enter Serbia. It's Serbian, Kosovan, Bosnian, Montenegrin, Macedonian, Swiss and EU citizens only.
> Kosovo accepts biometric IDs from Kosovo, Serbia, Macedonia, Montenegro, Albania, Monaco, San Marino and the EU, but a lot of EU IDs aren't biometric. In that case (as well as for Bosnian citizens), you must be careful to use a passport on the Kosovan side, and an ID card on the Serbian side. Albanian, Monegasque and Sanmarinese citizens also need to backtrack, as their IDs are only accepted for Kosovo, not Serbia


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## ntom

Only imagining these kinds of projects 20 years ago under Serbian occupation would've been impossible let alone speaking of realizing them. Now we're taking of hundreds of kilometres of motorways and expressways built and in the process. #KosovoPower



> The committees of the two countries meet for the construction of the Peja-Rozaje tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prishtina, 06 July 2018
> 
> During the first few months of Prime Minister Dusko Markovic's visit to Kosovo and in the meeting with Prime Minister Ramush Haradinaj, they agreed on pushing forward the idea for building the tunnel between the two countries. Then at the joint meeting between the two ministers Pal Lekaj and Osman Nurkovic in Prishtina, with the initiation of the Minister Pal Lekaj at the Sofia summit, they agreed to establish two professional committees for the realization of the tunnel construction project on the "Rusol" which will connect the municipality of Rozaje to that of Peja.
> 
> 
> In this regard, two days' meetings were held in the municipalities of Rozaje and Peja, where our committee led by Deputy Rexhep Kadriu was hosted by President Ejup Nurković and the Director of Roads at the Montenegrin Ministry, Mirsad Ibrahimovic.
> 
> 
> The construction of this tunnel will connect two cities and two highways, that Prishtina-Peja and Bar-Belgrade. The length of this tunnel will be 7.3 km, with a width of 9 meters, with two lanes and it is foreseen to change the route of the existing road in the direction of Peja due to the high slope of the road, while the new track will have the slope of 5.6% and the numerous turns in this road axis will be eliminated.
> 
> 
> The tunnel that will be realized between the two countries will cut the length of Pejë-Rozhajë road from 47 kilometres as it is currently, to 23.5 kilometres, where the time of arrival from Peja to Rozaje will be accomplished for about 20 minutes. Building this tunnel will not only shorten the distance between our two countries, but will also affect economic development, mountain tourism, and easier and faster transport of goods and people.
> 
> 
> The project is of historic importance for our two countries, given the excellent relations between Kosovo and Montenegro and the connection between Peja and Rozaje.


MI


----------



## threo2k

I am still waiting for news about the other tunnel: Prizren- Tevovo ...


----------



## aldomorning

VanderLoo said:


> 2 years ago I was sent back from the* Serbian border,* even though I had a Dutch passport. The Kosovo border guards informed me about traveling to Serbia through Macedonia.
> 
> I do not know if this childish situation has changed, but I'm afraid not.


For which reason would someone go there?lol


----------



## Braillard

ntom said:


> A very important road connection to Plavë is continuing today to finally bring this region closer to home.
> 
> 
> 
> mi-ks.net


I'm just coming back from Kosovo, which I visited for the first time and I loved that country!

As much as I'm super happy to see all those highway projects in Kosovo, that particular road somewhat saddens me: It passes through a mostly unspoilt natural area, something that has become extremely rare in Europe.

I wish they'd concentrate on creating a dense network of connected cities.


----------



## ntom

Braillard said:


> I'm just coming back from Kosovo, which I visited for the first time and I loved that country!
> 
> As much as I'm super happy to see all those highway projects in Kosovo, that particular road somewhat saddens me: It passes through a mostly unspoilt natural area, something that has become extremely rare in Europe.
> 
> I wish they'd concentrate on creating a dense network of connected cities.


Braillard, I hope you enjoyed your stay here!

This specific road is actually an existing one, it's just being reconstructed and paved. It's much needed for the tourism and it creates the shortest route to Plavë, Guci and Podgorica for half the country. But you're right, it passes through a National Park and the whole area should be protected and no new construction should be allowed.


----------



## Braillard

^^Ok, I see, thanks. Yes, can't wait to go back.

Speaking of improving cross-border roads, is there a plan to improve the road from Dragas to Macedonia?

It looks like the border section needs to be upgraded, and I guess that's the reason why there is no international border there. Or was it Macedonia's design to block movement to Albanian valleys?


----------



## ntom

Braillard said:


> Speaking of improving cross-border roads, is there a plan to improve the road from Dragas to Macedonia?
> 
> It looks like the border section needs to be upgraded, and I guess that's the reason why there is no international border there. Or was it Macedonia's design to block movement to Albanian valleys?



An intenational border crossing is very much welcome there but I haven't heard of a plan to improve this road. It would certainly increase cross-border tourism and even though it's pretty high up it would represent a good improvement of the road connection betwen south-western part of Kosovo and westernmost of Macedonia. Previous governments in Macedonia have been very inwards concentrated and very reluctant, to say the least, but there is a bit of hope now that they're going to open to the neighbours.


Speaking of cross-border cooperation there is currently an ongoing project to open a border crossing between Gjilan and Kumanovë, specifically at Stançiq - Bellanoc. The road construction has finished long time ago and now the permanent border crossing is being built.


----------



## ntom

*Kosovo Highway Network - June 2018*

Kosovo Highway Network - June 2018









_*Note*: This is an original work of mine. It is strictly prohibited to redistribute or use it for non-commercial purposes without mentioning the source ("[email protected]" or "www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293263"). For commercial uses, including but not limited to, publishing on a newspaper, news portal, tv, social media, video presentation, website which sells products, services or advertisements, please contact me on SkyscraperCity. For use in a paper or study please contact me on SkyscaperCity._​
Changes from April 2018:

*R6*: A segment of 10.5 km from Ferizaj to Doganaj (Kaçanik) has been opened to traffic;
*N2*: a new segment of 4.65 km has started construction. This forms part of the town of Vushtrria bypass and is being built on motorway standards;
*N25*: a new segment of 4.26 km, from Lluzhan to Gllamnik, has started expanding to 4 lanes;
*N25*: a correction to the previous version which showed a wrong segment as under construction. A segment of 4.27 km from Gllamnik to Podujevë is actually being expanded to 4 lanes;
*R102*: a new segment of 6.44 km from Gllabar to Polluzhë has started expanding to 4 lanes;
*Q5* added: a planned ring road around Gjilan.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Nice work. 

Q-roads are ring roads?


----------



## ntom

Yes, a new regulation, which has come into force this month foresees them. Also it makes the change from M to N for national roads officially official. See here:

http://mi-ks.net/repository/docs/2018_07_19_125155_Udhezimi_Administrativ_nr08-2018.pdf


----------



## tfd543

Ntom. The road from gllobocice to hani i elezit, is that fully resurfaced or is it just until Gorance ?


----------



## tfd543

Guys just to let you know, the vehicle insurance for driving in rks can now be issued online so that you dont have to purchase and possibly wait for a long time at the border Selling points. Just Google it and fill in the info.


----------



## Junkie

On the border route there is a cheap or not good planning according to my presumptions.

If a earth downfall after a massive flood start to collapse I bet only luck might save those traveling on this route at that moment.

Much of this sections is poorly planned just to save loads of money and the fatalities might be high. This is a construction junk.


----------



## piotr71

tfd543 said:


> Guys just to let you know, the vehicle insurance for driving in rks can now be issued online so that you dont have to purchase and possibly wait for a long time at the border Selling points. Just Google it and fill in the info.


Would you please, post a link? Can't find one.


----------



## ntom

tfd543 said:


> Ntom. The road from gllobocice to hani i elezit, is that fully resurfaced or is it just until Gorance ?


It is asphalted all the way. Gorancë to Glloboçicë was reconstructed and paved last year, Hani i Elezit to Gorancë has been asphalted before and is in good condition as far as I'm aware. There was a landslide somewhere along the route this year. I presume it has been cleared until now but I don't know if the site has been fixed or not. But it should be passable.


----------



## ntom

piotr71 said:


> Would you please, post a link? Can't find one.


https://bks-ks.org


----------



## JMBasquiat

Junkie said:


> On the border route there is a cheap or not good planning according to my presumptions.
> 
> If a earth downfall after a massive flood start to collapse I bet only luck might save those traveling on this route at that moment.
> 
> Much of this sections is poorly planned just to save loads of money and the fatalities might be high. This is a construction junk.



What are you basing these statements on?


----------



## MichiH

ntom said:


> *N2*: a new segment of 4.65 km has started construction. This forms part of the town of Vushtrria bypass and is being built on motorway standards;



When have works been started?


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> When have works been started?


14th May 2018. Here's the press release:

http://mi-ks.net/sq/lajme/filluan-p...ir-pajaziti-hakif-zejnullahu-dhe-edmond-hoxha

Refer to this list, I try to keep it updated:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135309867&postcount=5


----------



## tfd543

Junkie said:


> On the border route there is a cheap or not good planning according to my presumptions.
> 
> If a earth downfall after a massive flood start to collapse I bet only luck might save those traveling on this route at that moment.
> 
> Much of this sections is poorly planned just to save loads of money and the fatalities might be high. This is a construction junk.


It is the first time i am seeing it from this angle. it doesn't look promising.


----------



## tfd543

ntom said:


> It is asphalted all the way. Gorancë to Glloboçicë was reconstructed and paved last year, Hani i Elezit to Gorancë has been asphalted before and is in good condition as far as I'm aware. There was a landslide somewhere along the route this year. I presume it has been cleared until now but I don't know if the site has been fixed or not. But it should be passable.


Thanks


----------



## Art R.

*[R6] Prishtina - Skopje Highway, the last segment in Kaçanik gorge:*


Art R. said:


> Facebook





Art R. said:


> Facebook





Art R. said:


> Bechtel Enka — Instagram


----------



## Plisat

Junkie said:


> On the border route there is a cheap or not good planning according to my presumptions.
> 
> If a earth downfall after a massive flood start to collapse I bet only luck might save those traveling on this route at that moment.
> 
> Much of this sections is poorly planned just to save loads of money and the fatalities might be high. This is a construction junk.


Your talking about one of biggest world construction companies that only in Balkan build two motorways in much worst terrain (A1 in Albania and A1 in Croatia).


----------



## Junkie

The whole route is bad.

This is bad: 
Watching the left panel into Lepenec river.









This must go into a tunnel it is insanity









It is obvious that saving of big cash lead the constructor to make malversation and possibly when huge floods hit it will be a disaster of unimaganable level


----------



## stickedy

It's obvious that they choose this way because of money, but I can't see what should be dangerous on it. This river is not known for its heavy floods and when things like this in the mountains

https://goo.gl/maps/obni6Z1UU5M2

or like this in the sea

https://goo.gl/maps/SRgYVLi45eN2

can be built, then I don't see a problem with this bridge in the gorge.


----------



## Junkie

This is not a viaduct it aims to overpass the hill in a way that it starts almost from a zero level point.


----------



## stickedy

Junkie said:


> This is not a viaduct it aims to overpass the hill in a way that it starts almost from a zero level point.


An the difference to what the French built near Chamonix is exactly what?










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Égratz_Viaduct


----------



## JMBasquiat

Dude has no idea what he's talking about, it's just baseless speculation.


----------



## Junkie

The route is wrong. The cost of the total project is funny. The route is dangerous especially following river Lepenac. And this is open thread for personal expressions.


----------



## JMBasquiat

Cool, thanks for your well-supported and well-researched personal expressions. Illuminating.


----------



## Llapi 1

*Veternik (M2), southern entrance to Prishtina:*


----------



## tfd543

Llapi 1 said:


> *Veternik (M2), southern entrance to Prishtina:*


I can see some road work in the outward direction. Is it a matter of months when its finished ?


----------



## ntom

It could be finished in a matter of days if it were not for the landslides. On the northward (downhill) carriageway there is a small part of the rightmost lane that's been permanently blocked (you can see it in the video) and traffic redirected left. That's very dangerous in that spot. Who knows when they're going to rectify it. But the carriageway is fully opened, including the bridge to the hospital.

IMO that bridge is the lamest solution. It ends directly at the roundabout and has a two-way road immediately to the right. It will be a source of many conflicts. It should've been extended all the way to the hospital's entrance and not intersect any other road. But hey, I'm asking for a good permanent solution, which is too much for the current politicians.

On the southward carriage way the landslide is even worse and very deep. I don't know if they're going to fix it or what kind of solution will they employ there. Probably will redirect the traffic and block that spot and just leave it like that. Yeah, that's what will most probably happen. Sad. And very dangerous.


----------



## tfd543

ntom said:


> It could be finished in a matter of days if it were not for the landslides. On the northward (downhill) carriageway there is a small part of the rightmost lane that's been permanently blocked (you can see it in the video) and traffic redirected left. That's very dangerous in that spot. Who knows when they're going to rectify it. But the carriageway is fully opened, including the bridge to the hospital.
> 
> IMO that bridge is the lamest solution. It ends directly at the roundabout and has a two-way road immediately to the right. It will be a source of many conflicts. It should've been extended all the way to the hospital's entrance and not intersect any other road. But hey, I'm asking for a good permanent solution, which is too much for the current politicians.
> 
> On the southward carriage way the landslide is even worse and very deep. I don't know if they're going to fix it or what kind of solution will they employ there. Probably will redirect the traffic and block that spot and just leave it like that. Yeah, that's what will most probably happen. Sad. And very dangerous.


Sad yes. Apart from that, it looks good. The font size of the signposts are extremely small, or is it just me ? I dont get the slashes, I mean why not dashes combining the bilingual text for much better readability.:nuts:


----------



## ntom

Yeah, the font size is rather small in a couple of signposts in Prishtina. I think those were put by the municipality rather than the ministry, hence the disparity with most others.

About the toponyms: do you have any example where they've been implemented as you suggest? You have also to account for consistency. A lot of toponyms differ in the beginning and at the end. I think it's common practice to separate them with forward slashes when they're put horizontally.


----------



## tfd543

ntom said:


> Yeah, the font size is rather small in a couple of signposts in Prishtina. I think those were put by the municipality rather than the ministry, hence the disparity with most others.
> 
> About the toponyms: do you have any example where they've been implemented as you suggest? You have also to account for consistency. A lot of toponyms differ in the beginning and at the end. I think it's common practice to separate them with forward slashes when they're put horizontally.


I recall the same font size is being used at R7 and R6 also or ?

In this case I dont or I rather dont remember seeing dashes but it naturally gives slightly more separation between the names. If it accords with standards, I eat my words


----------



## Llapi 1




----------



## ntom

tfd543 said:


> I recall the same font size is being used at R7 and R6 also or ?


Certainly not, the signposts and the font size seen in that stretch are way too small even for that road. I think the municipality went cheap on those.


----------



## Art R.

Works in the last section of the Prishtina - Skopje highway:



Art R. said:


> Burimi: Facebook


----------



## Art R.

Finished parts near Doganaj, and the highway signs photos are near the border crossing:



Art R. said:


>


----------



## ntom

*R6* - 24.9.2018, Sentinel-2


----------



## ntom

*R7.1* - 24.9.2018, Sentinel-2


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*



Art R. said:


> Bechtel Enka — Instagram


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R7.1*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## ntom

Braillard said:


> Speaking of improving cross-border roads, is there a plan to improve the road from Dragas to Macedonia?


It seems there are plans to build the road up to the border next year. No word on the border checkpoint though.



> *06 October 2018, 20:48 *
> 
> *Lekaj: Next year a new connection with Macedonia*
> 
> Minister of Infrastructure, Pal Lekaj, together with the deputy of the Kosovo Assembly, Adem Hoxha, on Saturday visited the border with Macedonia, where next year the project is expected to continue to link our two countries.
> 
> Full post of Minister Pal Lekaj:
> 
> A pleasant Saturday in the natural beauties of the Kosovo border with Macedonia and Albania.
> 
> Next year we will begin the asphalting of the remaining 7 kilometers of this connecting corridor with the neighboring countries. This road, besides connecting the states, is also necessary for the inhabitants of Dragash and nearby places, for the use of pastures by the many livestock farmers in this part of our country.


Koha.net


----------



## stickedy

We were driving there in 1988 with a camper van. It was quite an adventure, close to zero traffic, no signs anywhere and often my mother had to go out of the car to remove some big stones which where lying on the "road" and could have damaged our camper van. But quite a stunning landscape...


----------



## Llapi 1

*R7.1:*


----------



## ntom

A short report from the Kaçanik Viaduct. At 5,814 metres long it will be the longest motorway bridge in Eastern and Central Europe and 8th longest bridge overall in Europe.


----------



## Slodi

^^ two weeks ago


----------



## ntom

It's coming along pretty well, still hopeful it will open by the end of the year, although it seems very unlikely.


After Doganaj IC (4.11.2018):










South of Kaçanik (2.11.2018)










At Hani i Elezit, the terminus(16.11.2018):




























FB; FB; FB


----------



## tfd543

ntom said:


> It's coming along pretty well, still hopeful it will open by the end of the year, although it seems very unlikely.


Given that cold weather and snow is looming, we have to wait until early Spring maybe. Looks fab anyway.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*



Art R. said:


> Facebook


----------



## JMBasquiat

^^ 

That's gonna be an amazing ride.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Has the definitive opening date for R6 already been published? 31st December 2018?


----------



## ntom

No, the opening date has not yet been announced. The asphalting has been completed on land stretches and only the viaduct remains. Last beams are being installed this week at the end. Maybe it can be finished on time after all.


----------



## Bisofsa

Prishtinë - Mitrovicë highway



Llapi 1 said:


>


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Shenkey

damn son, what an awesome road


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

:bowtie: 

*R6:*























JMBasquiat said:


> *Snownjeri*


----------



## JMBasquiat

Love this pic; two bridges, one old and the other new, almost parallel to one another. 



>


----------



## MichiH

ntom said:


> No, the opening date has not yet been announced. The asphalting has been completed on land stretches and only the viaduct remains. Last beams are being installed this week at the end. Maybe it can be finished on time after all.


The very same day (December 8) the wikipedia article was changed:


> The Ministry of Infrastructure of Kosovo announced that the opening of the last section of the motorway will not open by the end of December 2018 and that it will be delayed due to climate changes.


Is there any source (link)?
Any updated estimation for opening?


----------



## ntom

Yeah, that is correct, the opening is not happening this year. Most likely this coming spring. Although, there's no reason to buy the official stance. The simple reason is surely Bechtel stalling on purpose for the missing funds. They don't want to finish because the government did not allocate enough funds. This was the reason why they didn't respect the contract for the first time when they were to finish the whole route a year ago and this is the reason they're stalling it once again.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks.

btw: Any news on this:



ntom said:


> Another long-awaited project is about to start this year. Works on the *32 km* long *R6b* motorway from *Kijevë* to *Zahaq*, part of Prishtina - Pejë route, are expected to commence by the end of Spring 2018. The whole project is estimated to cost about 200 million EUR, though earlier estimates have put it lower. It will be financed with a long-term loan by the EBRD and the Government of Kosovo.
> Source: Kosovapress (in Albanian)


Is it already under construction?


----------



## svt11

I read now that no border between Kosovo and Albania? Will this remove passport checks? Thank you.


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> btw: Any news on this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it already under construction?


The procurement was supposed to be finished this year but there's no info whether it has been finished. There's no info on the government public procurement website but I'm guessing that EBRD will do the procurement. Nevertheless no announcement has been made so far.


svt11 said:


> I read now that no border between Kosovo and Albania? Will this remove passport checks? Thank you.


No, there is still border checks, borders have not been abolished. From now on, though, there will be only one check.


----------



## Ermir

svt11 said:


> I read now that no border between Kosovo and Albania?


Where did you hear this garbage? Serbian media?


----------



## ntom

Ermir said:


> Where did you hear this garbage? Serbian media?


Why is it garbage? Do you not want the border to be completely abolished?


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## svt11

We have at the Bulgarian-Greek border such control. Maybe except when returning to Bulgaria at BG they may check you. This is at Kulata and Ilinden-Exochi.


----------



## aubergine72

svt11 said:


> We have at the Bulgarian-Greek border such control. Maybe except when returning to Bulgaria at BG they may check you. This is at Kulata and Ilinden-Exochi.


Also with Romania.


----------



## svt11

Also at Makaza we have such control. At Ilinden there are 2 checks.


----------



## ntom

That's very good. After all, both BG and RO want to join Schengen, so you have to start somewhere. I'm sure most of the people in the Balkans would be in favour of abolishing border controls altogether but there should be caution because of cross-border crime.


----------



## ntom

The second cloverleaf IC has begun taking shape between R6 and R7.1 at Banullë. First segment of R7.1 to Gjilan is scheduled to be finished sometime in 2020.


----------



## ntom

I stumbled upon a very interesting of what looks like a sensory artifact while wandering about in the satellite imagery above Kosovo. The following image is east of Peja and is clearly below the clouds. I can't tell what it is. Searching online I came about an article speaking about a phenomenon known as "glory" but this one doesn't seem to match it. Four distinct colours are clearly separated. Anyone knows what this is?

Edit: I found my answer. I thought that I saw a plane before the lines but since I assumed the clouds to be below the mountain peaks and a plane way above the clouds at this point (even if it took-off from PRN), it put me off. There is actually a plane going in the direction of MNE and this is a known phenomenon with Sentinel-2 sensors and airplane contrails. For anyone interested:

https://medium.com/google-earth/planespotting-465ee081c168


----------



## ntom

*Motorway and dual carriageway network length*


*Motorway*

In use: 122 km
Under construction: 44 km
Planned: 176 km

This spring we are expected to have about 140 km of motorways and until the end of 2020 about 165 km. There is no approved plan but I expect another 60 km to be finished until 2023.











*Dual carriageway*

In use: 88 km
Under construction: 20 km
Planned: 120 km

Most of the dual carriageway roads built to date have the characteristics of expressways but not in their whole length. So they are not currently classified as such.









This list is non-exhaustive.


----------



## Palance

What are those Q-roads?


----------



## MichiH

^^ All are indicaed for "unaza". Google translates it to "ring". Maybe bypasses?


----------



## tfd543

Yes unaza is a ring road. Sometimes they also use bypass.


----------



## ntom

Palance said:


> What are those Q-roads?


Ring roads around biggest towns. *Q* from qarkore in Albanian meaning circular.


----------



## StevenNL

ntom said:


> Why is it garbage? Do you not want the border to be completely abolished?



It would be better if Kosovo become strong independent state with its own established borders. Why do I say this? True the Globalists in early 20th Century division of borders was unfair to local ethnic demographics. However, imagine the headache Albania will/might have in the future if it were one country and borders abolished. We would have to deal with the same type of internal conflicts (headache) as Yugoslavia (or Serbia) dealt until it led to wars and economic stagnation. Personally, as someone born and raised Albania, I would not prefer to see the same scenario played out for my country...


----------



## ntom

I'm not proposing for unification, just the border checks removed like Schengen or the Irelands.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*



Geographica said:


> Autostrada "Arbën Xhaferri", nga Doganaj(Kaçanik) deri në Prishtinë


----------



## ntom

*R7.2 Prizren - Istog*

The new "*Dukagjini Motorway*" project running from *Prizren* in the south to *Istog* in the northwest, and linking the whole of Dukagjini region, is already in public consultation. The first round of consultations is happening this month. If this government has its way we will see a contract signed very soon.


*Number:* R7.2 (speculative)
*Length:* 92-97 km
*Cost:* 600-700 milion euro
*Financing:* Kosovo budget
*Work duration:* 2020 - 2024


*Route options*:

*█ Alternative 1*, *█ Alternative 2*, *█ Alternative 3*


----------



## tfd543

Anyone that has drove through the vermice border recently? How does the one stop-shop joint border control work ? Is it that you just Skip one of the booths and stop at the other only?


----------



## Llapi 1

*M2-M25: Prishtinë - Lipjan - Shtime - Suharekë - Prizren*


----------



## ntom

tfd543 said:


> Anyone that has drove through the vermice border recently? How does the one stop-shop joint border control work ? Is it that you just Skip one of the booths and stop at the other only?



The border point at Vërmicë is now open and the Kosovo authorities have relocated at the Morinë (Albanian side) where they are working under one roof. Procedure wise nothing's changed, except you only stop at one border now. However, it has been aluded that in April all the borders between our countries will be completely opened. This will come not as an organic policy but as a response and a way to dampen peoples' emotions towards the agreement between Kosovo and Serbia to exchange territories, which is to be introduced during this period, and the public opinion is already being prepared for this.


----------



## tfd543

I see. What does that mean "completely open"? And What are you referring to when you say our countries? What about customs control ? Do they remain?


----------



## ntom

Open as in no check and control, Schengen style, but not thought through, obviously. The customs are to be unified.


----------



## Llapi 1

*M2-E65 Mitrovicë - Prishtinë:*


----------



## ntom

*R6 - 17.1.2019*











Cold? No cold.























































Koha.net


----------



## MartinG

Hello guys,

Do you know who makes the installation (not production) of guardrails in highways or in national roads in Kosovo ? Is it a Kosovo company or not ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## ntom

Why do you ask? I'm sure that there are a dozen of domestic companies that can do it. Road infrastructure, and the industry, have developed really good after the war and independence, after the dire condition the serb occupation left it. Currently the R7.1 motorway is being built by domestic companies. I don't have concrete information for what you ask though.


----------



## MartinG

ntom said:


> Why do you ask? I'm sure that there are a dozen of domestic companies that can do it. Road infrastructure, and the industry, have developed really good after the war and independence, after the dire condition the serb occupation left it. Currently the R7.1 motorway is being built by domestic companies. I don't have concrete information for what you ask though.


Thank you very much for you answer. I am asking because i am working in company which produce guardrails and try to make contact with some companies in Kosovo regarding installation of guardrails. It's very hard to find them on internet so i try here..
I ll be very glad if someone can help me.


----------



## ntom

MartinG said:


> Thank you very much for you answer. I am asking because i am working in company which produce guardrails and try to make contact with some companies in Kosovo regarding installation of guardrails. It's very hard to find them on internet so i try here..
> I ll be very glad if someone can help me.



I'll put you in contact if I come across one.


----------



## Llapi 1

*M2, Prishtinë - Lipjan:*


----------



## JMBasquiat

MartinG said:


> Thank you very much for you answer. I am asking because i am working in company which produce guardrails and try to make contact with some companies in Kosovo regarding installation of guardrails. It's very hard to find them on internet so i try here..
> I ll be very glad if someone can help me.


Eurometal based in Ferizaj, Kosovo produced guardrails as far as I know.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## ntom

Very busy at the end of the viaduct on R6. It looks set for an April/May opening but if my hunch is correct it won't happen until the end of June.


----------



## Lucky Str

ntom said:


> I'll put you in contact if I come across one.


http://www.imk-ks.com/sq/Fillimi


----------



## Lucky Str

MartinG said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Do you know who makes the installation (not production) of guardrails in highways or in national roads in Kosovo ? Is it a Kosovo company or not ?
> 
> Thank you in advance


http://www.imk-ks.com/sq/Fillimi


----------



## JMBasquiat

The viaduct/bridge in the Kaçanik Gorge as soon from above. 



Plisat said:


>


----------



## ntom

In two days' time tender procedures for Kijevë - Zahaq motorway to start, says minister for Infrastructure.



> *The final project for the Kijevë - Zahaq motorway is ready for implementation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prishtina, 28 February 2019
> 
> Minister of Infrastructure and Transport, Pal Lekaj, announced on Thursday the completion of the final project of the Kijevë - Zahaq highway.
> 
> On this occasion, Lekaj said that for this giant project summarized in 240 dossiers containing detailed data for this highway, expropriation elaborations and environmental permit, within two days will be opened the tender for the selection of its contractor.
> 
> Upon completion of the tendering procedures, fieldwork for the realization of the Kijevë - Zahaq highway, according to the head of MIT, is expected to begin within two months.
> 
> In this media presentation, the Permanent Secretary of MIT, Betim Reçica, the supervisory unit and the consultant of the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development provided the details of the project.
> 
> Works on the 32-kilometer highway will be divided into 3 Lots and it will contain all safety precautions, lighting and other highway elements of European levels.
> 
> Its cost is about 238 million euros and the means for its realization are provided with EBRD credit.
> 
> It is anticipated to end for 36 months, but it depends on the dynamic plan that the company will present on the completion of the works after selection in the tendering procedures.


MIT


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting. Will it get a motorway number? I understand this is a section of the motorway / dual carriageway from R7 to Peje.


----------



## ntom

That is correct. This section will be to full motorway standards as opposed to previously opened sections. It is part of Route 6, its B branch (branch A goes direction Mitrovica) and it will get a number but it's not yet clear what the Ministry has decided.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## aldomorning

VanderLoo said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Someone has to put the Kosovo "RKS" country code back into the main title of this forum. I do not understand why this was removed in the first place.


It was asked several times to *ChrisZwolle*,but he had no will to change it.Pure discrimination.


----------



## VanderLoo

aldomorning said:


> It was asked several times to *ChrisZwolle*,but he had no will to change it.Pure discrimination.


So how I understand it, Kosovo is seen by some as the same as the Republika Srpska region in Bosnia. That is ridiculous.:nuts: However, is there already progress in construction on the Vushtrri bypass - Mitrovica highway?


----------



## aldomorning

---


----------



## atlantis.

VanderLoo said:


> So how I understand it, Kosovo is seen by some as the same as the Republika Srpska region in Bosnia. That is ridiculous.:nuts: However, is there already progress in construction on the Vushtrri bypass - Mitrovica highway?


When discussing road infrastructure in this forum, it looks like we are using the International Vehicle Registration Code next to the topic name. As far as I know, the cars registered in Kosovo use (RKS).

Republika Srpska doesn't have its own International Vehicle Registration Code and uses (BIH), so I don't see how is this even related?


----------



## VanderLoo

atlantis. said:


> When discussing road infrastructure in this forum, it looks like we are using the International Vehicle Registration Code next to the topic name. As far as I know, the cars registered in Kosovo use (RKS).
> 
> Republika Srpska doesn't have its own International Vehicle Registration Code and uses (BIH), so I don't see how is this even related?


That is exactly what I mean. That is why I find it strange that the Kosovo forum does not have a country code and seems exactly the same as the Republika Srpska forum on this website.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

aldomorning said:


> It was asked several times to *ChrisZwolle*,but he had no will to change it.Pure discrimination.


Not quite, other moderators keep deleting the country code.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R7.1:*


----------



## Palance

VanderLoo said:


> That is exactly what I mean. That is why I find it strange that the Kosovo forum does not have a country code and seems exactly the same as the Republika Srpska forum on this website.


Kosovo is a country (whether people like that or not). Srpska is not.


----------



## aldomorning

^^
Pure discrimination done intentionally.Comparing an entity with an state.

@ChrisZwolle

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## JMBasquiat

A newly-paved road in southern Kosovo standing at an elevation of 1925m, making it the highest asphalted road in Kosovo. :cheers:

As you can imagine, the area is something of a touristic spot for weekend getaways and hiking. 










Source


----------



## VanderLoo

JMBasquiat said:


> A newly-paved road in southern Kosovo standing at an elevation of 1925m, making it the highest asphalted road in Kosovo. :cheers:
> 
> As you can imagine, the area is something of a touristic spot for weekend getaways and hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


How long does it take to go from Prizren to the Restelice region in the south?


----------



## JMBasquiat

^^

I'd say about 40 minutes to 1 hour, depending on your familiarity with the road and how comfortable you are driving in mountainous areas.


----------



## JMBasquiat

The R6 Motorway has been officially inaugurated and is now open to traffic. 

The total length of the motorway is 65.5km. The viaduct/bridge around Kacanik is ~5,700m long. 

Total cost is estimated to be around 700 million euros, though no exact figure has been published as yet. 


























https://kallxo.com/foto-gjithcka-gati-per-perurimin-e-autostrades-arben-xhaferi/


----------



## Llapi 1

^^ :cheers:


----------



## aldomorning

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

*R7.1*


----------



## ntom

*Highway network - June 2019*

*Motorway and dual carriageway map for June 2019*

Changes from June 2018:

*R6*: Doganaj - Hani i Elezit 18.2 km , open to traffic
*N9*: Zahaq - Pejë 6.7 km, open to traffic
*N2*: Lumadh - Gojbulë 9.8 km, u/c
*N9.1*: Rakovinë - Gjakovë 16.2 km, u/c
A couple of smaller segments












*List of motorway and dual carriageway segments as of June 2019*:


----------



## Art R.

*01/06/2019*

Prishtina - Skopje Motorway (R6), photos from the last segment opened for traffic this week:



Art R. said:


>





Art R. said:


>





Art R. said:


>


----------



## atlantis.

Is the speed limit on the entire new segment 80?


----------



## ntom

^^ No, not north of the viaduct but on the viaduct and south of it, at least on some parts, as I've seen. I've not driven on it yet.

Edit: Here's a video. It looks like the limit is 80 km/h from Hani i Elezit to Kaçanik and 90 km/h from there to Doganaj. A bit overkill if you ask me. The road geometry certainly allows for higher speeds.


----------



## ntom

One statistic I forgot to mention earlier is that Kosovo has now surpassed all of its neighbours on kilometres of motorways per area. As it stands now, Kosovo has *12,7 km* of motorways per 1000 square kilometers.

With one project under construction and 3 more expected to be finished by 2023 (not including Dukagjini Highway) it will reach 22,3 km per 1000 sq. km, close to Croatia and Slovenia.


----------



## Llapi 1

*R6:*


----------



## Llapi 1

Ongoing works in R7.1 (Video)


----------



## Namibija

ntom said:


> One statistic I forgot to mention earlier is that Kosovo has now surpassed all of its neighbours on kilometres of motorways per area. As it stands now, Kosovo has *12,7 km* of motorways per 1000 square kilometers.
> 
> With one project under construction and 3 more expected to be finished by 2023 (not including Dukagjini Highway) it will reach 22,3 km per 1000 sq. km, close to Croatia and Slovenia.


You do understand, that Kosovo is very small state in comparison with neighbors and that this statistics is something that is very good to say, when someone is giving info about infrastructure of Kosovo, but not really useful when you compare it with slightly bigger country, and in this case, Croatia is slightly bigger country, almost six times bigger than Kosovo, and not something to compare with.


----------



## ntom

Namibija said:


> You do understand, that Kosovo is very small state in comparison with neighbors and that this statistics is something that is very good to say, when someone is giving info about infrastructure of Kosovo, but not really useful when you compare it with slightly bigger country, and in this case, Croatia is slightly bigger country, almost six times bigger than Kosovo, and not something to compare with.



:uh: You do realise that this metric of measuring motorway density is generally good, especially in Europe, do you? It doesn't matter what size a country is as long as it's population is spread out more or less on all corners. You can argue about the population density but that is beyond the point and doesn't make the metric less valid or results less comparable.


----------



## Namibija

ntom said:


> :uh: You do realise that this metric of measuring motorway density is generally good, especially in Europe, do you? It doesn't matter what size a country is as long as it's population is spread out more or less on all corners. You can argue about the population density but that is beyond the point and doesn't make the metric less valid or results less comparable.


Road network density really isn't that useful data, since list of the countries with most dense road network becomes silly.


----------



## ntom

I don't know why you come up with made up stuff. When did Marshall Islands or Bhutan build those motorways? And I didn't check others but Slovenia and Croatia figures are off. Here's what I've compiled:










This metric (km of motorway for 1,000 sq. km) is used by the EU btw. And you can't really argue that it's not a good measure of a network density. As I've said previously, you can take population density into account too, but it's not really helpful in Europe, where there are not large parts of countries that are not uninhabited (bar the north).

One could take population density into account to compare some countries though, e.g. USA vs China, where more than half of China's territory is virtually uninhabited, thus, I believe (haven't checked), making Chinese motorways denser than those of the USA, in real terms.


For further information, please check these Eurostat resources:

https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/stati...nd_transport_infrastructure_at_regional_level


----------



## Namibija

You can take a look, on this link, for my source of these information.

In some countries, population density doesn't really take in account, when motorway or road construction are about. Iceland built very good road network in Westfjords region, with huge bridges, tunnels over 5 km long, and that region has less than 10000 inhabitants. Norway is in the process of building of a road on through fjords, and it will cost hundreds of billions dollars, even if those regions are poorly inhabited.

This Eurodata info is not full, there is no data for lot of countries, and there is no data for a small EU member countries. And it's really hard to make map such this, because standard for motorway, expressway and highway is not the same, and usually it depends from country to a country. 

As I said, motorway density is something that we can review from country to country, or for some regions, but taking it globally or for a specific continent, even if population density is included will be taking wrong data in account, since road network really depends on many factors, that are not related only to population density.


----------



## ntom

I don't know what you're trying to prove but this metric is legit and a very good measuring tool. And the data are very much comparable in the whole of Europe. It shows, for example, that Albania, Bosnia, Romania, and Bulgaria are far behind and their network can be considered poor. While, on the other hand, Kosovo is catching up fast to Europe's high side.


----------



## Namibija

I'm trying to prove exactly opposite of what you are trying to say, Kosovo is small state, not comparable with mentioned countries, which are much bigger, more populated, harder terrain etc ... And it really but really is not comparable with Croatian and Slovenian motorway network.

I see that you can't or you don't want to understand, but in context that you are trying to represent info about motorway density in Kosovo is totally wrong. I rest my case here, you are free to write what ever you want, of course.


----------



## Plisat

Namibija said:


> I'm trying to prove exactly opposite of what you are trying to say, Kosovo is small state, not comparable with mentioned countries, which are much bigger, more populated, harder terrain etc ... And it really but really is not comparable with Croatian and Slovenian motorway network.
> 
> I see that you can't or you don't want to understand, but in context that you are trying to represent info about motorway density in Kosovo is totally wrong. I rest my case here, you are free to write what ever you want, of course.


Romania has larger terrain but 20 million population, Kosovo has smaller terrain with 1.8 million population. Whats the difference? Country with 20 million inhabitants has bigger budget, than country with 1.8 millions. So that should be reflected on road constructions. How you compare them, due to different size. Use 1000/10000/100000 metric system. Thats basic of calculation when comparing countries with different sizes.


----------



## ntom

I'm sorry to say, and I'm not trying to be rude, but you never had a case, mate. You were either trying to downplay or don't know what you're talking about. In any case, yours is an opinion, while I have represented facts.

The fact of the matter is that a network is a network. It is measured in its length and it is compared in its density. Much the same as GDP shows an economy's power while its per capita shows its real strength, regardless of a country's size. Obviously, you have never heard of it, but you can't present your opinions as a measuring tape.

Now, a little quoting time, to not lose track.



Namibija said:


> Kosovo is very small state in comparison with neighbors and that this statistics is something that is very good to say, when someone is giving info about infrastructure of Kosovo


We have never had the right to compare to other Yugoslavian(s) states. We understand this. I should've taken some other countries to compare with. Our achievements are an ache to most of the ex-lot.



Namibija said:


> You can take a look, on this link, for my source of these information.


Like if taking the first result that comes on a search engine, as opposed to doing a little research, proves you right. Those data are completely bogus, btw.



> In some countries, population density doesn't really take in account, when motorway or road construction are about


Yeah, no shit, and this goes in favour of your argument how? I already told you this. If you wanted to take population density into account it would show how many people are served per km of motorway. And that is a different, useful, statistic, which shows how closely together, or compacted, a given country's or region's settlements are.



> This Eurodata info is not full, there is no data for lot of countries, and there is no data for a small EU member countries. And it's really hard to make map such this, because standard for motorway, expressway and highway is not the same, and usually it depends from country to a country.


Excuse me? It has data for most NUTS 2 regions in Europe. And it's a pretty fair comparison because NUTS regions are divided based on population. Please, read a bit.

And it's not 'hard' to gather up data on motorways. You can do this in an afternoon. The standards are defined by TEM and they are consistent, mostly (Slovenian A5, part of Macedonian A2, A1 (both carriageways) which I've taken into account). You can't really make this stuff up. And the data (of Eurostat) are reported, btw, from the national statistics agencies, but you are not free to peddle this one too (oh, but they can report incorrect data etc.).



Namibija said:


> Kosovo is small state, not comparable with mentioned countries, which are much bigger, more populated, harder terrain etc


Now you are trying to bring together as many factors as you can to support your view. And define small, please. Slovenia is two times bigger and has roughly the same population. Not that it matters but just for the sake of the argument.

"Much" bigger - how is this relevant for the main point, only you know it. "More populated" - not; less populated (lower density) (goes in favour of your view). "Harder terrain" - really? Check again. Last time I checked it cost us 10 million euro per km of motorway, we had the longest bridge - it's no argument. Montenegro has a harder terrain. Bosnia has, arguably, a harder terrain.

Lastly, but not to take from the main point, a motorway network is built and serves to bring cities and regions closer together. Where there are people a motorway goes. And a good transport network is a prerequisite for economic development. We are glad we can do this and we can do much more. In fact Kosovo needs more than 30 km per 1,000 sq. km to connect the major population centres and to neighbouring countries, and we are in the way of doing that, although a little faster than I would like.

I believe your case was rested so I hope you'll not take us down the rabbit hole with more peddling.


----------



## niskogradnja

Namibija said:


> I'm trying to prove exactly opposite of what you are trying to say, Kosovo is small state, not comparable with mentioned countries, which are much bigger, more populated, harder terrain etc ... And it really but really is not comparable with Croatian and Slovenian motorway network.
> 
> I see that you can't or you don't want to understand, but in context that you are trying to represent info about motorway density in Kosovo is totally wrong. I rest my case here, you are free to write what ever you want, of course.


Sorry dude, but there is no need to dispute whether the network of Kosovo is good or not. In both, per square km or million inhabitants Kosovo is ways better then Bosnia&H. I mean look at this map of networks of ex-YU and you should notice the networks of NMK & KS being almost as dense as the networks of SLO&HR. 










Finally, a motorway network of a country is good when it serves its population and economy. Look at Luxembourg.

http://luxembourg.public.lu/fr/cartes-du-luxembourg/05-reseau-routier/index.html


----------



## Namibija

ntom said:


> Lastly, but not to take from the main point, a motorway network is built and serves to bring cities and regions closer together. Where there are people a motorway goes. And a good transport network is a prerequisite for economic development. We are glad we can do this and we can do much more. In fact Kosovo needs more than 30 km per 1,000 sq. km to connect the major population centres and to neighbouring countries, and we are in the way of doing that, although a little faster than I would like.
> 
> I believe your case was rested so I hope you'll not take us down the rabbit hole with more peddling.


I rested my case of course, you are not rude, we are having discussion here.

Everyone have right on it's opinion, and as I've seen you really can't understand me, and I'm really asking myself if you ever visited mentioned countries, but I really see that your demonstration of knowledge about building a motorway network is just based on Kosovo experience. As I've said for small country such Kosovo is, it's not that hard to build interstate motorway connections because they are not long, it's nice that you have a good network, but you can't compare it to the network of other countries, because every other country has different factors that defines their road network.


----------



## Plisat

Namibija said:


> I rested my case of course, you are not rude, we are having discussion here.
> 
> Everyone have right on it's opinion, and as I've seen you really can't understand me, and I'm really asking myself if you ever visited mentioned countries, but I really see that your demonstration of knowledge about building a motorway network is just based on Kosovo experience. *As I've said for small country such Kosovo is, it's not that hard to build interstate motorway* connections because they are not long, it's nice that you have a good network, but you can't compare it to the network of other countries, because every other country has different factors that defines their road network.


For Kosovo is hard to build motorways, same as any other country. Kosovo has spend over 2 billion euros in two motorways. 2 billion euros for countries with 20-30 million population is not much, due to their higher budget. But for country with 1.8 million is a lot. 
The only case you can argue is, getting statistics base on population not on land size, that ntom mention. ex Russia, China vs Europe.


----------



## lendrit

__


----------



## lendrit

__


----------



## Llapi 1

*M2:*
The first segment of the Vushtrria bypass has been completed and is ready for traffic.

*





















*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1702445919931493


----------



## tfd543

Nice! Idk if anyone Will use it, it has no impact on reducing traffic through Vushtrri yet. We need Lot 1 as well to be finished 2021/2022.

villagers from Gobuje can enjoy it for now.


----------



## atlantis.

So, is this section of M2 open for traffic?


----------



## tfd543

Yes, thats How i have understood it.


----------



## ntom

No, it's not been opened to traffic yet. It'll most probably get an official inauguration in the coming days.


----------



## atlantis.

What about this small segment that doesn’t go through the roundabout? Will that segment be used after they open the roundabout?


----------



## stickedy

Since this is a connection to some local roads its's very likely


----------



## ntom

It will probably be used as a local road and exit. I passed there a couple of weeks ago and it was being used as an exit. Here's another pic:










Source


----------



## Llapi 1

*R7.1*



Geographica said:


> 28 shtator 2020


----------



## Llapi 1

*M2*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=872847803252139


----------



## Llapi 1

*N9.1 Gjakovë - Dollc*


----------



## atlantis.

It looks like it may not have a purpose after all:


----------



## ntom

Yeah, it seems the lines have been repainted and that stub closed. Not that it matters, but I'm positive that it will be opened as a exit to Vushtrri - it even has lighting installed.


----------



## tfd543

Is the expansion to 3 lanes finished at the entrance of Pristina near veternik. A small section was missing due to landslides.


----------



## JMBasquiat

tfd543 said:


> Is the expansion to 3 lanes finished at the entrance of Pristina near veternik. A small section was missing due to landslides.












(the road is empty due to lockdown measures).


----------



## Argüeta

Nice, I see the way out is finished at last. Any plans to fix that missing section on the left anytime soon?


----------



## tfd543

Argüeta said:


> Nice, I see the way out is finished at last. Any plans to fix that missing section on the left anytime soon?


Thats the one i am referring to as well. Its a short one.


----------



## tfd543

JMBasquiat said:


> (the road is empty due to lockdown measures).


Looks nice but they could have fixed that obstacle at the side.


----------



## JMBasquiat

I think that's where a planned road will go through (Rruga A, "Road A"), so they're gonna have to dig through there soon anyway. 










Don't ask me why they didn't do both at the same time...


----------



## Llapi 1

R7.1



Gjilangji said:


> Bresalc,Zhegoc


----------



## stickedy

He has some points there: Kacanik for example does not have an interchange at all and towards Pristina it would have been better to built two or three interchanges more (or arrange the existing ones differently). 

But one additional interchange will be created when the motorway to Gilan is finished.


----------



## ntom

R6 is not the best designed route and that is true. Indeed two additional interchanges around Prishtina would've been great - one before Graçanicë and one for the Industrial Zone. And Ferizaj could've used a north interchange as well (a new connection road from north of city to the existing I/C is being built at least). Instead they're planning to build one for Viti at Gërlicë, which is totally waste of money and really unnecessary.


----------



## Skorpija1979

Highway R7.1: Lipljani - Gjilan has 32 km and is currently under construction.
That's nice, but when it's scheduled to end or go on sale. I had information that the part should be done this year! Has a new date been set in this regard (probably this year in 2022 or even later)?
😪


----------



## The Wild Boy

Skorpija1979 said:


> Highway R7.1: Lipljani - Gjilan has 32 km and is currently under construction.
> That's nice, but when it's scheduled to end or go on sale. I had information that the part should be done this year! Has a new date been set in this regard (probably this year in 2022 or even later)?
> 😪


Motorway or just a 4 lane median - separated road? 
Does it run next to houses and properties or does it bypass settlements?


----------



## Skorpija1979

From Lipjan, the motorway is to follow the course of the existing M 25.2 via Gjilan and the M 25.3, but not replace them. At the border, the motorway is to merge into the existing Serbian federal highway 41.

The total length of the route is 47.1 kilometers and will include four bridges. The width of the highway will be 32 meters.
On April 15, 2018, construction work on the first section, 22.3 kilometers long, began. The plan is to open the highway in 2020. The route to the east of Kosovo should thus be significantly shortened
It's now April 2022, you don't get any information about the Motorway R. 7.1! How far are the works that should already be finished according to the plan!


----------



## Festin

It is supposed be a full motorway profile, but construction has halted a bit during the current government as part of going through all projects and contracts. Many have just started with the thought on buying the land as the project goes on and that is not a stable way to go about it.

There might be some progress on some smaller parts but for now I personally consider that project on ice.

@ntom might have more information.


----------



## JMBasquiat

There's an update in the local forum about R7.1 









[RKS] (R7.1) Autoudha Banullë - Dheu i Bardhë


Nuk po muj me gjet kerkun gjatesine ne baze te loteve, nese e gjen dikush postone




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ntom

Work's going on at R7.1 but not at the scheduled pace; it'd be a miracle if any part of current section under construction would open to traffic this year.


----------



## Skorpija1979

How many completed km of motorway are there currently in Kosovo? Are expressways listed separately or counted among them?


----------



## Skorpija1979

Between Peja and Pristina, the M-9 was gradually expanded into a four-lane expressway or four-lane highway-like road. In 2016 the section between the Balinca and Kijevë interchanges (8 km) How many km of the M9 in total are now developed as an expressway?


----------



## ntom

Skorpija1979 said:


> How many completed km of motorway are there currently in Kosovo? Are expressways listed separately or counted among them?


I don't have the table at hand but I used to publish it. Basically R7 about 77km and R6 about 60 km are the only motorways for now.

There's no one section currently categorised as expressway, though some sections on N9 (M9) have a limit up to 100 km/h. Almost the entire section from R7 interchange at Fushë-Kosovë to Kijevë has some limited access features but not an actual expressway.


----------



## threo2k

Once NMK complete their highway from skope to blace, will the highways get linked with each other?

I drove from KS to MNK some days ago and i noticed the highway ended 1 KM before the border


----------



## ntom

^^









[NMK] North Macedonia | road infrastructure • патна...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2atQgzU] Now I got some inspiration from this pic to rewatch Hitchcock's the Birds.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Another explanation here, to add up to what ntom said. Scroll down and read more after that post, and you will understand:


The Wild Boy said:


> Judging by the images, as i said they will most likely use the existing border, and just build the motorway to the border.
> Things could change tho. If Kosovo wants it's motorway to actually end at the border, and not the roundabout then a new border crossing will have to be built from both sides.
> That would be, something like this:
> View attachment 1182851
> 
> But given that from their side, there's already a 2+2 road going to the border even after the roundabout, it does not seem to me like they will. On our side, we can upgrade that 1+1 road and turn it into a 2+2 or a 3+3 road going to the border.
> Time will tell what will be the outcome tho.


I still personally think that there's no need for a new border crossing and a new alignment of the motorway between the 2 borders.


----------



## tfd543

Im interested to know a complete list of all border crossings b/t RKS and SRB. Who Can help me with that? 
Only major crossings are listed in:









Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme


Misioni i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme është të kujdeset për sundimin e ligjit dhe sigurinë publike në tërë territorin e Republikës së Kosovës.




mpb.rks-gov.net





There are especially many local roads that cross the border east of Gjilan area.


----------



## ntom

I think other crossings are not listed because they are to be used only by local area population. There's only two more newer BCPs with SRB - one at Kapi e Svircës here and the other at Izvor here. Though I'm not sure if they're functional because of the refusal of the Serb side to put them into use, despite agreeing to open them.


----------



## tfd543

What does that mean, the local area population? Is it about the citizenship or actual address ?


----------



## ntom

tfd543 said:


> What does that mean, the local area population? Is it about the citizenship or actual address ?


People living close to the border area. There's two crossings like this with Albania at the moment, one at Krushevë and one at Glloboçicë, between Dragash and Kukës municipalities. The before-mentioned BCPs with Serbia were supposed to be used by the locals as well I think.


----------

